# Official Raw Discussion Thread 5/23



## bloomersthEdgehead (Oct 27, 2010)

let the Cena hating... commence


----------



## The Haiti Kid (Mar 10, 2006)

Commence with all the whining.5.4.3.2.1.


----------



## METTY (Jan 8, 2010)

Looking forwad to a Randy Savage package...


----------



## Stroker Ace (Apr 8, 2011)

I just wanna watch Macho Moments tonight cause I'm sure whatever they had planned for this show before Savage died was gonna be shit anyway.


----------



## morris3333 (Feb 13, 2006)

my Predict for raw tonight.

John Cena and Rey Mysterio vs The Miz and R-Truth.

it be announced Rey Mysterio will face R-Truth in a rematch on raw next week.

Kofi Kingston vs CM Punk for the us champion.

the raw gm announced Kelly kelly will face Brie Bella for the Divas Championship with Nikki Bella be Bans from ring on raw next week.

Eve vs Maryse.

Alberto Del Rio vs Big Show.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

The start of Cena/ADR I assume. And what else? More Mysterio/Truth and Miz knocked back down to where he started? Hmmmm, not feeling too optimistic about this one. I'm praying for an injection of life into Raw, into the entire WWE, one of these days. PLEASE!


----------



## John_Cena_is_God (Mar 29, 2011)

reveal the friggin GM


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

John_Cena_is_God said:


> reveal the friggin GM


:no: me want "BIGGER PICTURE" revealed.


----------



## AlwaysBrave (Jan 6, 2010)

Looking forward to the "That's What I Am" promo and all the "GO TO THE PAPERS!" comments.

...yeah that's about it.


----------



## Dark Storm (Nov 30, 2010)

I'm hoping for something special for Macho Man.


----------



## Alex (Feb 27, 2010)

What the hell is up with Cena's face in that picture.


----------



## Tokyo4Life (Sep 29, 2008)

Cant wait to see something for Macho Man, and the whining commences as that match sucked last nite Cena takes a beating for 25minutes then tides turn and miz is done in 1 minute what a waste of time. I am hoping that Drew McIntyre finally gets to do something on Raw since he is a member and nothing involving a tag team plz, o and get rid of diva matches!!!


----------



## The-Rock-Says (Feb 28, 2011)

Woohoo ugh!


----------



## Lucifer34 (Feb 2, 2008)

The only reason I'm looking forward to RAW is to see what kind of a video package the WWE has for Savage. That, and to see who the #1 contender for the WWE Title will be.


----------



## ellthom (May 2, 2011)

That OP pic is scary as hell. Looks like Play Dough crafted into shape of Cena


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

The road to Capital Punishment commences.


----------



## OML (Feb 14, 2009)

I have a feeling Miz wont be out of the title picture as he was "robbed" again. I hope he beats up referee Chioda because this is twice he has been screwed..

why isnt this stickied?


----------



## iMarkForHenry (Apr 25, 2011)

im no insider.. and i havent watched raw in a few weeks. but im gonna make a quick guess:

1)Del Rio will challenge Cena
2)Cena will make really bad jokes and act like an overall clown and figuratively give the fans that boo him the middle finger.
3) King will be unbearably cheesy.
4)Zack Ryder, Daniel Bryan and countless others who deserve air time wont be pushed.
5)the ratings will continue to plummet.
6)More Cena cocksucking.
7)someone beats the shit out of Cena and they say he cant overcome the odds.
8) goes off the air leaving everyone over the age of 12 realizing that he will INDEED overcome the odds.

oh and 9) CM Punk will job to someone he has no business jobbing to.


how do i know this? no im not smart... and no i dont even watch much anymore. Im just not a fucking idiot. (although WWE writers surely think we all are)


----------



## daryl74 (Nov 3, 2010)

really bad angle pic of cena there  lol

think i'll catch this raw on a tuesday night download.


----------



## Dug2356 (Dec 3, 2006)

iMarkForHenry said:


> im no insider.. and i havent watched raw in a few weeks. but im gonna make a quick guess:
> 
> 1)Del Rio will challenge Cena
> 2)Cena will make really bad jokes and act like an overall clown and figuratively give the fans that boo him the middle finger.
> ...



You Obviously are considering Bryans on Smackdown Now.


----------



## iMarkForHenry (Apr 25, 2011)

lol sorry.
havent watched wwe programming in really since the draft. in which bryan was never mentioned. 
thanks for the update though. even tho im sure smackdown wont use him right either. Its cena and ortons world.. everyone else is just jobbing in it. hence i wont watch until i hear on here or somewhere else that this has changed.


----------



## Gingermadman (Feb 2, 2010)

Dug2356 said:


> You Obviously are considering Bryans on Smackdown Now.


He's an idiot because he didn't watch some crappy draft on WWE.com ?

If only everyone can spend their life on WWE.com waiting for updates eh.

Also, why would he watch Smackdown? I'm pretty sure he doesn't want to be bored to death by Orton like the rest of us who stopped watching it.

Also, I do know Bryan was over in Smackdown, he's jobbed and not much else. Same situation.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Dug2356 said:


> You Obviously are considering Bryans on Smackdown Now.


So, one little mistake on a wrestler that is often NOT ON TV, and you disregard his post despite it pretty much being how Cena has been booked from day one. Pathetic.


----------



## bboy (May 22, 2005)

as much as I respect randy savage I am not expecting a video package tonight. They did their introduction "in memory of" last night at over the limit. To dedicate a whole ppv to randy savage is pretty good taste.

Not expecting anything tonight at all.


----------



## Danjo1986 (Jun 7, 2008)

here's what I expect:

Macho Man video tribute, 10 dings on the bell.

Miz cuts a promo on Riley screwing up by hitting him last night setting up a feud.

Cena cuts a corny promo about not giving up and Del Rio interrupts telling him he sucks basically.

Karma gets a real match, squashes Gail or something (pissing off tna kids)

New Nexus vs a tag team. Heating up anger bt Punk and Ryan.

Backstage garbage and long OTL promo recaps and charity WWE does vids.
Main Event: Cena Big Show Kane vs Miz Riley Truth. Del Rio comes out and attacks Cena. Ends with Cena seething..

Hope it's somewhat entertaining with maybe Bret Hart doing an appearance...


----------



## AZwrestle (Feb 15, 2009)

Danjo1986 said:


> here's what I expect:
> 
> Macho Man video tribute, 10 dings on the bell.
> 
> ...


This + a Superstar debut. It would make sense for a face to debut, and an athletic one to sort of fill a Morrison void. My prediction is that we will either get a vignette for a new superstar or one will debut. I'm also gonna guess it'll be Seth Rollins/Tyler Black as he just lost the titles in FCW


----------



## Gingermadman (Feb 2, 2010)

Kabraxal said:


> So, one little mistake on a wrestler that is often NOT ON TV, and you disregard his post despite it pretty much being how Cena has been booked from day one. Pathetic.


 Official Raw Discussion... 05-24-2011 12:25 AM Dug2356 You Can Fuck Off You Moron. 

Lol. Dugs obviously angry about something. Vince is basically a personal troll for this guy.

The way he puts a capital at the start of each word shows how serious and grown up he is dealing with his favourite superstars getting jobbed out.


----------



## Jon Staley (Aug 8, 2007)

Eh, I'll pass. Will Sky+ it and watch tomorrow probably.


----------



## Danjo1986 (Jun 7, 2008)

Yeah it'd be nice to see Seth and Richie debut and have a surprise impact (ala John Cena vs Angle debut). That'd be a great way to inch their way closer to a legit tag team division...


----------



## Dug2356 (Dec 3, 2006)

Gingermadman said:


> Official Raw Discussion... 05-24-2011 12:25 AM Dug2356 You Can Fuck Off You Moron.
> 
> Lol. Dugs obviously angry about something. Vince is basically a personal troll for this guy.
> 
> The way he puts a capital at the start of each word shows how serious and grown up he is dealing with his favourite superstars getting jobbed out.


Im Not Gonna Bother Arguing with you on a Wrestling Forum. Your a Pure Hater /end off.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Whooops *facepalms*


----------



## Gingermadman (Feb 2, 2010)

Kabraxal said:


> ... and you call me the moron. You nitpicked one aspect of a post that ACCURATELY describes how Raw has been booked, and Cena more specifically. Many people can't tell what lower card guy is where BECAUSE THEY ARE HARDLY EVER ON. Maybe next time you should try to type something intelligent and refute his points instead of being a jackass.


I think you're a little confused at how the posting system works here, would you like some assistance?

He called you a moron, not I.

Anyway, if you need anymore assistance on understanding how basic forums work please feel free to PM me. I know how forums work from seeing quite a few in my time.


----------



## iMarkForHenry (Apr 25, 2011)

Dug2356 said:


> Im Not Gonna Bother Arguing with you on a Wrestling Forum. Your a Pure Hater /end off.



wait wait wait.... you call me an idiot for not knowing bryan was being jobbed on smackdown instead of raw.... but yet the guy who simply agreed with my post was the "hater".

dude, dont talk shit if you cant take it in return... And Thats ESPECIALLY On A Wrestling Forum. (you like how i capitalized everything in that sentence like a pretentious douchebag??)


----------



## Dug2356 (Dec 3, 2006)

Its not my fault some of you guys dont follow wwe enough to know where guys on the roster are. all you have to do is watch wwe programing and its right there in front of you. especcially in daniel bryans case, hes been on Smackdown every week since the Draft.


----------



## Gingermadman (Feb 2, 2010)

Dug2356 said:


> Its not my fault some of you guys dont follow wwe enough to know where guys on the roster are. all you have to do is watch wwe programing and its right there in front of you. especcially in daniel bryans case, hes been on Smackdown every week since the Draft.


Except that it was only one user that pointed that out. 

Here is the link to a great opticians in Dorset http://ijbrownopticians.co.uk/ 

I advise you take that up so your ability to spot usernames increases. I hope everything goes well for you and you once again return to being the great poster you really are.


----------



## iMarkForHenry (Apr 25, 2011)

Dug2356 said:


> Its not my fault some of you guys dont follow wwe enough to know where guys on the roster are. all you have to do is watch wwe programing and its right there in front of you. especcially in daniel bryans case, hes been on Smackdown every week since the Draft.


hmm. your right dugs.... unfortunately there in lies the problem. If i watch wwe programming i also get subjected to ass loads of John Cena retardation... and i dont know that i can handle it. So as much as i like daniel bryan.. im comfortable not knowing what show hes on.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Gingermadman said:


> I think you're a little confused at how the posting system works here, would you like some assistance?
> 
> He called you a moron, not I.
> 
> Anyway, if you need anymore assistance on understanding how basic forums work please feel free to PM me. I know how forums work from seeing quite a few in my time.


I see that you might not have said it in response to me. Maybe edit the post cause it is hard to tell. Sorry if that is the case. Big enough man to admit fucking up if I did.

Actually, see that it was Dug I was responding to and your post was off with the quote or something. Sorry 

Edited out the response since I fucked up.


----------



## Dug2356 (Dec 3, 2006)

Im Man Enough to apologise to everyone i have offended in here tonight. i realise people dont always enjoy Wrestling Programming as much as i do and thats your opinion and im fine with it


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

Expecting another shitty show. The more tribute to Savage tonight the better tbh. He deserves it and the majority of everything else tends to suck anyway.


----------



## Pez E. Dangerously (Apr 5, 2011)

RANDY SAVAGE

cena sucks

RANDY SAVAGE

cena sucks

That should be chanted all night long.


----------



## iMarkForHenry (Apr 25, 2011)

Pezley said:


> RANDY SAVAGE
> 
> cena sucks
> 
> ...


fantastic idea.

id also like to hear this one.. when miz does his Really routine:

Miz:Really?
Crowd: ohhh yeah!
Miz:Really!?
Crowd:OHHHH YEAH!
Miz: Really!!
Crowd: SNAP INTO A SLIM JIM!


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

Can't wait for tonight got bottles of brandy tonight


----------



## Xapury (Nov 4, 2010)

I want to see Ryder today.


----------



## astrosfan (Jan 26, 2005)

Josh said Oregon weird


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

Only ten mins to go.


----------



## CrotchChop (Mar 15, 2011)

well...........antique roadshow is over.

Time for some rasslin!


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

I PROMISE every single one of you that Raw won't be as good as Tough Enough this week.


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

Ten bell salute to start the show??


----------



## Coldplay619 (Apr 4, 2011)

OH YEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEAH!


----------



## CandyCoatedChaos (Dec 15, 2009)

STEVE REGAL. STEVE REGAL!!

Time for a dose of the TREWF.


----------



## natetendo83 (Jan 26, 2009)

I'm a Cena fan but I hope he gets booed out of the building tonight. Last night was stupid.


----------



## WutChagoNAdoBrothA (May 9, 2010)

RIP Macho =(


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

well, more than some former stars have gotten


----------



## Hydronators (Apr 13, 2011)

So far so good


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Time to see Miz cry like a baby and hopefully no Cole/King feud.


----------



## Peapod (Jul 29, 2010)

RIP Savage one of the best!


----------



## Kazz (Nov 1, 2004)

If Raw can top Tough Enough, then it's gonna be one hell of a show.


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

Well, I guess that's all we're gonna get about the Macho Man. Thanks, Vince!


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

I just saw some guy in a purple headband throwing up the LI. :lmao


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

'THE KING'


----------



## Inertia (Jun 13, 2007)

Over The Limit was exciting and thrilling apparently.


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

God this angle...


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

KING


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

Dont give a fuck about King starting raw :S


----------



## Cerebral~Assassin (Aug 8, 2007)

If this feud continues I'll end my life right now.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

If this opens with a Cole/Lawler promo...so help me god.


----------



## The Tony (Dec 11, 2009)

I think it's official, something obviously happened between Stephanie and Macho Man.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

Don't know whether or not to stay up for the rest of this. If it starts well I will. If it doesn't then I'm out.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

No this feud is over!!!

DEAR GOD THE FEUD IS FUCKING OVER!!!!!


----------



## Peapod (Jul 29, 2010)

Too much time? Aye good one King.


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

Show's already started, you senile bastard.


----------



## Dobba (Jan 26, 2009)

"I don't want to take up too much time"

You already have King.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Really?


----------



## Nirvana3:16 (Aug 9, 2010)

JERRY JERRY & No Cole Mine!!!!!!!!


----------



## Serpent01 (Dec 5, 2007)

Even Jerry admits that was a terrible feud.


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

If Lawler retires tonight, I'll be wrong and this will be better than TE.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Not even a video clip or two, Vin? Tut tut.

Piss off, Lawler.


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

Cole in 3.. 2.. 1..


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

Thank GOd


----------



## WutChagoNAdoBrothA (May 9, 2010)

La Parka mask in the crowd.
Best
Raw
Ever


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

They're actually starting off with this? :lmao


----------



## Das Wunderberlyn (Jan 18, 2011)

feud must continue

BREEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEETTTTTT


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

OK, this feud is supposed to be over. Let it die. 

Random old lady Hart appearence. Yeah.


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

Grab the mic and talk about Savage.


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

An MVP shirt. :lmao


----------



## Xapury (Nov 4, 2010)

Dee-FEET-et.


----------



## Nirvana3:16 (Aug 9, 2010)

It's The HITMAN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

Bret Hart? I'm inching closer to the off button here.


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Good reception for Bret.


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

wonder if he mentions savage


----------



## EdEddNEddy (Jan 22, 2009)

Holy Shit...Lawler & Hart in the same ring. Yes I was there when King was heel and "hated" the Hart Family except for Owen. Back in 94-97


----------



## AlwaysBrave (Jan 6, 2010)

That was seriously it for Macho Man? Ten seconds?


----------



## Cerebral~Assassin (Aug 8, 2007)

HITMAN.


----------



## Coldplay619 (Apr 4, 2011)

jean shorts


----------



## astrosfan (Jan 26, 2005)

sounds like a great crowd, hope they keep it up


----------



## Shane Ross (May 2, 2006)

hey its bret..and whatya know hes still dressing like a teenager


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Already yelling :lmao


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

Bret!


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Please don't wrestle Bret. Please I'm begging you.


----------



## Kazz (Nov 1, 2004)

No offense Josh, but, gtfo and bring in JR.


----------



## Das Wunderberlyn (Jan 18, 2011)

cue R Truth to interfere.


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

Always respected the King. 

From the guy who started "Burger King" chants


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

did they say anything about Randy Savage yet? Maybe they should have paid respects to a recently departed great instead talking about the worst feud of the last 10 years or more.


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

Awesome.

EDIT: Did I just mark for the Zookeeper?


----------



## Cerebral~Assassin (Aug 8, 2007)

Lmao Truth vs. Bret promo


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

hitman sounding 97ish, back in good form


----------



## BallinGid (Apr 19, 2010)

Amber B said:


> They're actually starting off with this? :lmao


Its better to get it over with quickly


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

DA TROOF


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

TRUTH


----------



## CandyCoatedChaos (Dec 15, 2009)

YEAHHH. TRUTH. AMAZING START.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Truth, what a guy!


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

Oh, I see what you did there, defeet!


TRRRRRROOOOOOOOOOOF!!!!!!!


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

Da Troof!


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

And now it gets good. Truth's going to roll Bret for some smokes.


----------



## Dobba (Jan 26, 2009)

DA TROOF RITE DERE


----------



## The XL (Aug 7, 2006)

Truth!


----------



## Ditcka (Jul 6, 2010)

Okay, I'll say it


I fucking love everything about R-Truth now


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Truf rite dere!


----------



## Disciple514 (Jul 29, 2010)

The Truth shall set you Fwee


----------



## EdEddNEddy (Jan 22, 2009)

Damn listen to that reaction to Heel Truth

Why doesn't Truth have a theme song for that?


----------



## The-Rock-Says (Feb 28, 2011)

Truth!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Das Wunderberlyn (Jan 18, 2011)

THE Jorge Suarez™ said:


> cue R Truth to interfere.


haha. yes i was right.


----------



## natetendo83 (Jan 26, 2009)

TWUTH!


----------



## Nirvana3:16 (Aug 9, 2010)

TRUTH! This is going to be Awesome.


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

Da Zookeepah!!!


----------



## Craig (Jan 27, 2007)

18 YEAR CONTINUITY?

THE HARTS VS LAWLER OFFICIALLY OVER?

ME NOT CARING WITH RAW OPENING WITH TWO 50 PLUS MEN?!?!?!?!?!

Also if WWE don't show a Randy Savage tribute video but do show a That's What I Am advert I'll choke a bitch.

YAY CRACKHEAD!

God I haven't done a post like that since I posted in these threads weekly.


----------



## MizFit93 (May 9, 2011)

Still no theme music for Truth. haha


----------



## Carnius (Oct 12, 2010)

leon79 said:


> Cole in 3.. 2.. 1..


Wrong. Hart came out.


Wrong again.


The Truth is here.


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

AXE ME! GO HEAD AXE ME


----------



## i_know_who_i_am™ (Jun 26, 2007)

_Ha, I forgot about Over The Limit last night_


----------



## ZeGermanz (Oct 5, 2010)

No cole mine?


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

Hart doesn't have a clue what Truth's saying.


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

Truth for the motherfucking win

zooooooooooooooooooooooooowwwuuuuuuuuuuuupppppppp!!!!!!!!


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

Little Jimmy is officially a thing.


----------



## Panzer (May 31, 2007)

DON'T ROB ME!


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

AXE HIM HOW MANY CHANCES HE HAD


----------



## Saiyan Ryu (Apr 27, 2011)

Where the fuck is the tribute show nobody cares about the fallout of OTL or the raw roster they all fucking suck


----------



## bme (Sep 23, 2005)

Come on Truth, now you're startin to lie


----------



## AlwaysBrave (Jan 6, 2010)

That damn little jimmy!


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

kill this sunnabitch hitman.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

It's times like these when I question why I'm still up at 2am in the morning. fpalm


----------



## Dobba (Jan 26, 2009)

Little Jimmy is the most over face in the company.


----------



## distany (Apr 13, 2011)

the TRUTH


----------



## Coldplay619 (Apr 4, 2011)

Troof crashed the forums XD


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

Hate when people ain't home trained. 
Troof just speaks from the heart each time he's on the mic! 

experimente!


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

"This is already embarrassing" - The King

LOL!! Wow. How telling. 

R-Truth has gotten title shots in like Elimination Chambers & such.


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

Slim Jimmy


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Cole to come out if not now then at the end of the show and say he is the GM.


----------



## Xapury (Nov 4, 2010)

SHUT UP!!

lol this guy...


----------



## Cerebral~Assassin (Aug 8, 2007)

Truth is pure entertainment.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Truth, Truth, The Truth is on fire!


----------



## korndogg123 (Feb 27, 2005)

What the hell is the Truth talking about?


----------



## Darkslicer (Feb 11, 2008)

Damn those little Jimmies.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

:lmao


----------



## CandyCoatedChaos (Dec 15, 2009)

Truth is just gold. LOL AT THAT KIDS FACE WHEN HE TOOK THE GLASSES BACK!


----------



## Mike` (Mar 26, 2011)

LMFAO TRUTH


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

What the fuck do WWE see in Truth? God awful


----------



## distany (Apr 13, 2011)

truth for champion


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Please punch the kid. That would be priceless!


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

CandyCoatedChaos said:


> Truth is just gold. LOL AT THAT KIDS FACE WHEN HE TOOK THE GLASSES BACK!


I know :lmao


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

Hart is just confused.

"Can I get a translator? Can I get a stewardess that speaks jive?"


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

That kid's face. :lmao


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

:lmao
For Truth, I think "little Jimmy" is code for "I hate white children".


----------



## SarcasmoBlaster (Nov 14, 2008)

R-Truth is the best thing on RAW. Not sure if that's an insult to RAW or a compliment to Truth, but there you go.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

who is little jimmy? whaaa?


----------



## Rmx820 (May 25, 2009)

WHERE IS MY FRIEND JAWN


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Truth needs some gold ASAP


----------



## RawIsWiz28 (Nov 10, 2009)

Truth is solid gold.


----------



## Das Wunderberlyn (Jan 18, 2011)

damn those enchiladas.... truth reminds me of this guy.


----------



## Xapury (Nov 4, 2010)

He found litle Jimmy!


----------



## Coldplay619 (Apr 4, 2011)

HAHAHA AT THAT KID!


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

I love how gangsta he talks but then he's able to say things like "diddly squat". 
That's true mic work right dere!


----------



## natetendo83 (Jan 26, 2009)

Oh dear...I hope there isn't a Truth vs Hart match tonight...


----------



## Fire at Heart (Jun 29, 2010)

I think truth will face cena at summer slam, to much momentuem!, poor del rio always something comes up!


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

I'M A LUNATIC?!

No, you're a crack addict.


----------



## Dobba (Jan 26, 2009)

Here comes big Jimmy


----------



## Shining_Wizard1979 (Sep 8, 2009)

Best crazy face, ever!


----------



## BallinGid (Apr 19, 2010)

oh joy the champ is here >.>


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

My God, Bret, you're going to pull something.


Oh fuckin' A.


----------



## EdEddNEddy (Jan 22, 2009)

Come on Truth. Kill da White Boy Cena.


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Ugh. Cena


----------



## Dalexian (Sep 23, 2009)

HE OVERCAME THE ODDS!


----------



## Nirvana3:16 (Aug 9, 2010)

cena to fucking RUIN what was a great promo. FUCK OFF cena!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)




----------



## CandyCoatedChaos (Dec 15, 2009)

Truth should be next champion. Said it. Too bad he'll get run over by Cena tonight  DAMN SUPERMAN.


----------



## korndogg123 (Feb 27, 2005)

Ok, so the Truth is the next jobber, I mean challenger to lose to Cena?


----------



## Piercdbruh (Apr 5, 2011)

Your favorite wrestler's favorite wrestler is now R-Truth. Cause they ain't got no home training.


----------



## Vart (Sep 9, 2007)

Jort overload!


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

"You are a freakin' Lunatic". 

Nah. I think he doesn't get title shots because he sucked. lol. 

Oh Jessity Jeez Jesus....Cena & Truth about to have a back and forth. Goody Goody!!!


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

o look, walking like nothing happened to him last night.


----------



## Peapod (Jul 29, 2010)

Here he comes..... fuck off cena


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

Oh boy. Oh boy. Say it with me now...

THE PAIN SLUT IS HERE!


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Superman in da house


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

Little late on the selling there Cena lol


----------



## distany (Apr 13, 2011)

n here comes super cena2 save da day


----------



## Inertia (Jun 13, 2007)

Cena shit himself.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Cena walking like he took it up the ass.


----------



## MizFit93 (May 9, 2011)

A wild Superman appears.


----------



## astrosfan (Jan 26, 2005)

Why is he walking like he's trying to keep the belt from falling off his waist


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

cena's limping


----------



## Panzer (May 31, 2007)

Cena wears the belt around his waist for once.


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

I swear if Truth is the one who's up next to feud with Cena, I'm out.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Cena and Truth tonight? Maybe? And he's wearing the title!


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

Dobba said:


> Here comes big Jimmy


Oh my God yes :lmao


----------



## Coldplay619 (Apr 4, 2011)

Bret Hart screams into the mic when he talks..


----------



## CENA THUG (Apr 13, 2011)

why does cena look like he shat himself


----------



## Cerebral~Assassin (Aug 8, 2007)

SUPERMAN


----------



## Icon™ (Oct 3, 2004)

Are they really gonna do Truth/Cena at Capitol Punishment?


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

Awesome. No Miz.


----------



## natetendo83 (Jan 26, 2009)

Oh come on crowd...boo louder already!


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Is Cena....Nah, couldn't be....maybe......is Cena selling?


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

now he is limping after no selling last night!


----------



## Craig (Jan 27, 2007)

Cena's either selling or has piles, hard to tell.


----------



## Das Wunderberlyn (Jan 18, 2011)

hustle loyalty and no selling.


----------



## sickofcena (Feb 18, 2008)

Cena shat his pants


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Enjoy it folks, that's about as much as Cena sells, walking like a broke-down Hulk Hogan.


----------



## Red Gate (Apr 8, 2011)

no more super Cena for a while.


----------



## Darkslicer (Feb 11, 2008)

finalnight said:


> who is little jimmy? whaaa?


White kids that cheer for John Cena and used to rap to R-Truth's song. I can't stand them either.


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

Former best fwiends right dere!

"I don't know how he's able to walk" he does it every week after getting destroyed. 
You can do those types of things when you're Superman.


----------



## Y2J Problem (Dec 17, 2007)

Truth sure does know how to get over as a heel.
Best thing going in the WWE today.


----------



## CC91 (Jan 7, 2008)

This is great


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

Is Cena actually selling from last night???


----------



## RKO696 (Apr 12, 2010)

Cena is actually selling injuries from a match? 

The world must have really ended on sat


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

Cheesy and lame King
Awful Hart
Awful Truth
Cheesy and lame Cena

Sure makes for an awesome promo


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

That red shit with the logo actually makes Cena look like a cereal box.


----------



## muttgeiger (Feb 16, 2004)

Christ is there anything more lame than John cena, I try to give this guys a chance every week


----------



## Fenice (Nov 4, 2010)

Guess truth is his next squash...


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

jesus cena shut the fuck up


----------



## D-XFann9933 (Nov 24, 2006)

Was Cena just selling his injuries from last night?


----------



## AlwaysBrave (Jan 6, 2010)

Hey look, it's the Jort Brothers


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

A little talk? About the birds and the bees? John, don't you think Ron is a little old for that?


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

Cena: "I'm a little bit beat up from last night..."

HAHAHAHA... NO.


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

COOL?!


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

cena/truth need to battle rap this out.


----------



## natetendo83 (Jan 26, 2009)

LMAO!


----------



## Coldplay619 (Apr 4, 2011)

OH GOD MY EYES!


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

Hitman and Cena should form a Tag Team called "Jorts Rule"!


----------



## Dalexian (Sep 23, 2009)

Cena... needs to not talk about his escapades as if he's a narrator


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

what the fuck did truth just say??


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

Cena corpsing at a Truth promo is the moment of the night.


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

usta is a roosta from brewsta

gold!!


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

"Usta is a Roosta from Brewsta!" 

New R-Truth T-Shirt right there.


----------



## MizFit93 (May 9, 2011)

Someone elaborate on what Truth just said? Lmao


----------



## Cerebral~Assassin (Aug 8, 2007)

lmao Truth is greatness


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Even Cena's like I have no clue what Truth just said.


----------



## astrosfan (Jan 26, 2005)

They used to be best fwends


----------



## Red Gate (Apr 8, 2011)

R-Truth slaughtering the english language.


----------



## Ditcka (Jul 6, 2010)

USE-TA IS A ROOSTA FROM BREWSTA!


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

that was the best line ive ever heard


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Yousta Brewster Rooster. 

Oh WWE. Promo Failboat chugs along right out to sea.


----------



## Piercdbruh (Apr 5, 2011)

Truth is Killings em!


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

Used ta is a roosta from brusta! BEST RAPPER ALIVE!

Troof is actually about to start speaking some real truth.


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

I can't decide who I want to cheer because I hate them both


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

USED TA IS A ROOSTA FROM BREWSTA!


----------



## Das Wunderberlyn (Jan 18, 2011)

they need to do the rap battle between the two.. that's one way to have cena to say i quit because he would never understand what the fuck truth is rapping about.


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

usedta is a roosta from broosta


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

...and this is why I can't stand Cena.


----------



## wwefrank (Apr 23, 2011)

r truth is awesome shut up what a great promo lol


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

:lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

r-crazy ftw!


----------



## CandyCoatedChaos (Dec 15, 2009)

What is Truth on, for real. USED TA IS A ROOSTAH FROM BROOSTAH!


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

I WANT MY SON BACK :lmao


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Uh Truth, half the fans hate Cena.


----------



## Prideisking (Feb 21, 2011)

Rooster from Brewster! Make Truth Champ just for that


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

I WANT MY SON BACK! AND I WILL GO TO THE PAPERS IF I HAVE TO!


----------



## coleminer1 (Sep 22, 2010)

son?


----------



## Cerebral~Assassin (Aug 8, 2007)

"I WANT MY SON BACK!" :lmao


----------



## KITD (Aug 22, 2009)

is truth schizo


----------



## Hydronators (Apr 13, 2011)

I WANT MY SON BACK!!! :lmao


----------



## Coldplay619 (Apr 4, 2011)

Truth is amazing XD


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

I want my son back.

I would marry R-Truth right now.


----------



## D-XFann9933 (Nov 24, 2006)

And Dats Da Trooff!!!


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

I have no idea what language Troof is speaking, but I want to take courses in it.

"JOHN, YOU WERE NEVER MY FWIEND!"


----------



## NyQuil (Jul 27, 2010)

Heel Truth is Epic Win.


----------



## Red Gate (Apr 8, 2011)

R-Truth is such a great heel.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Truf in the building ya'll.


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

LOL What in the fuck is wrong with Truth?


----------



## Disciple514 (Jul 29, 2010)

Cena's merchandise kidnapped R Truth son :lmao


----------



## ZeGermanz (Oct 5, 2010)

I think he meant his song back?


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

He wants his sub back?


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

Truth wants his son back? :lmao


----------



## Fenice (Nov 4, 2010)

MysticRVD said:


> I can't decide who I want to cheer because I hate them both


This! This all day!


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

what the f is going on?


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

I WANT MY SON BACK! :lmao :lmao :lmao

Now we need him to yell at Orton "I'll take it to the papers if I have to" :lmao

Troof speaking truth all the way through.


----------



## Shining_Wizard1979 (Sep 8, 2009)

Lunatic non-sequiter makes me laugh. 

They should have turned Eve crazy, too, and she could dance during his entrance when no music played.


----------



## MizFit93 (May 9, 2011)

Has Josh Matthews hit puberty yet?


----------



## Dobba (Jan 26, 2009)

Wow that limp was sold for about 5 minutes.


----------



## RKO696 (Apr 12, 2010)

Truth sound like one of them youtube conspiracy theorist


----------



## WutChagoNAdoBrothA (May 9, 2010)

Kisses Cleavage said:


> cena/truth need to battle rap this out.


please god no
id rather hear my parents have sex


----------



## Xapury (Nov 4, 2010)

I WANT MY SONG BACK LLLLLLLLLLLLLOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLL


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Josh Matthews is humping that podium.


----------



## Ditcka (Jul 6, 2010)

"I WANT MY SON BACK!"


Yessss, Truth droppin lines from the _Legendary_ commercials :lmao:lmao


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

all truth wants is his son back.


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

He's sounding like DPP's ex-wife Kimberly from WCW in 2000. It's all about Me.


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

Punk to eat the pin. Yay.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

I am crying now.

If Truth had said, "but I don't know how" I'd be dead.


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

"I need to see a little more before I put you in a WWE title match... even though I've put you in three already."


----------



## KITD (Aug 22, 2009)

so did Cena's merchandise kidnap R-Truth's son or not?


----------



## Das Wunderberlyn (Jan 18, 2011)

tag team specialist CM Punk.


----------



## Hydronators (Apr 13, 2011)

A Loss for Punk at OTL = Main Event match?! Ok...


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Oh boy. I wonder who's going to win that match!


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

Well we already know how it's going to end


----------



## fiftyonepercent (Apr 13, 2010)

His son is an avid Cena fan, and he hates it...


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

Yay punk's gonna get buried tonight! WOOT! Fuck you Vince.


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

Well at least Punk will be jobbing in the main event rather than in the midcard


----------



## D-XFann9933 (Nov 24, 2006)

There is nothing more I hate more than a random ass Tag Team match as the Main Event.


----------



## Fenice (Nov 4, 2010)

Tag match set up because of a fight at the start of the show? Is this smackdown?


----------



## muttgeiger (Feb 16, 2004)

Truth is operating at a different level- Whether it is incredibly awesome or awful I can't tell


----------



## distany (Apr 13, 2011)

shitty main event


----------



## Dobba (Jan 26, 2009)

Truth, Cena and Rey. 

Whats the stipulation? A First Sell match?


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

Woah. Punk is in the match so all the dramatic tension is released. Its all a matter of which face will pin him.


----------



## wwefrank (Apr 23, 2011)

great start to the show whoooooooooooo r truth is amazing


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

Shining_Wizard1979 said:


> Lunatic non-sequiter makes me laugh.
> 
> They should have turned Eve crazy, too, and she could dance during his entrance when no music played.


Greatest idea ever written.


----------



## CandyCoatedChaos (Dec 15, 2009)

Truth legit brings the LOLZ. HE WANTS HIS KID BACK JAWN!


----------



## Coldplay619 (Apr 4, 2011)

SuperCena and SuperRey? oh man


----------



## Red Gate (Apr 8, 2011)

Big Show going to to break that car.


----------



## sickofcena (Feb 18, 2008)

Super Rey and Super Cena teaming together


----------



## Ruckus (Mar 30, 2010)

I want my son back, but I still don't know how.


----------



## The-Rock-Says (Feb 28, 2011)

Truth is fucking amazing.

He is playing this gimmick so well.


----------



## KITD (Aug 22, 2009)

Dobba said:


> Truth, Cena and Rey.
> 
> Whats the stipulation? A First Sell match?


oh you and your wit


----------



## Kazz (Nov 1, 2004)

Are Ricardo and Del Rio going to fued with Kane/Show for the tag titles?!


----------



## Das Wunderberlyn (Jan 18, 2011)

ricardooooooooooooooo


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Unintentionally funny promo of the year!


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Anybody else wonder what would happen if these promo segments didn't take place, there would be no matches booked? 

I mean do they really go into the show with no matches planned & just hope for these interactions so they can book shit?


----------



## BarryBeefington (Jan 26, 2011)

Ricardo is great!


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

How dare he touch Ricardo Rodriguez like that.


----------



## EdEddNEddy (Jan 22, 2009)

WWE Tag Team Championship Match
Kane & Big Show vs. Alberto & Ricardo

BOOK IT!


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

*DROPKICK HIM, RICARDO!*


----------



## Prideisking (Feb 21, 2011)

Sorry folks butR-truth is the best heel on Raw right now


----------



## Piercdbruh (Apr 5, 2011)

Translation???? Mi espanol es muy malo!


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 25, 2009)

This lil' Jimmy can jerk off in peace tonight.


----------



## BallinGid (Apr 19, 2010)

Adr and Richardo future tag champs?


----------



## Red Gate (Apr 8, 2011)

Get this fucking spanish off my Raw.


----------



## Serpent01 (Dec 5, 2007)

Del Rio is cursing like crazy in spanish. That isn't very PG.


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

Ricardo looks ready to fight


----------



## astrosfan (Jan 26, 2005)

Translation please


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

what a shitty promo


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)




----------



## CENA THUG (Apr 13, 2011)

translator?


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

LMAO, ADR SCARED OFF SHOW AND KANE!


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Poor Ricardo.


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

Angry spanish time!


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

WTF Del Rio cursing


----------



## NotAllThere (Jul 27, 2006)

Truth is actually pretty funny, love the bug eyes.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Only Ryder Strong is aloud to get away with that haircut.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Truth is making sure nobody boo's Cena - doing great heel work


----------



## Das Wunderberlyn (Jan 18, 2011)

del rio cuts better promos in spanish..

and kane is half spanish lol.


----------



## MizFit93 (May 9, 2011)

Subtitles please.


----------



## Xapury (Nov 4, 2010)

QUE CARAJO ESTAN DICIENDO MALDITOS FENOMENOS!!


----------



## wwefrank (Apr 23, 2011)

that was a great promo and for once they made cena shut his mouth


----------



## Nexus One (Jul 4, 2010)

R TRUTH IS ON FUCKING FIRE and YOU ALL KNOW IT!


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

Amber B said:


> Only Ryder Strong is aloud to get away with that haircut.


Hey, it got him Angelia!


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

Even better than Truth quoting Legendary was the sort of "You guys get that, right?" look that both he and Cena had for a few seconds after.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

So if you speak Spanish to Big Show and Kane long enough, they'll just leave? Why didn't Punk think of that last night?


----------



## Nuski (Apr 5, 2010)

Reason number 1 why R-truth needs to be Number One Contender.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Was Del Rio reading the Menu from Qdoba in Spanish there?


----------



## CENA THUG (Apr 13, 2011)

that went straight over my head


----------



## Das Wunderberlyn (Jan 18, 2011)

is it a freaking co-incidence that they always have taco bell commercials after del rio's appearance.


----------



## KITD (Aug 22, 2009)

so is that 5 second showing of that picture the only tribute to savage tonight?


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

JuviJuiceIsLoose said:


> Hey, it got him Angelia!


angela wasnt even that hot tho, no topanga.


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

This is America, goddammit! I don't want to hear Taco Taco Burrito on my American entertainment. Speak American, it was good enough for White Jesus.


----------



## echOes (Mar 13, 2010)

Just tuned in. Anyone mind filling me in so far?


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

Amber B said:


> Only Ryder Strong is aloud to get away with that haircut.


YES!!!!! Shawn Hunter in the building!!!!


----------



## Serpent01 (Dec 5, 2007)

THE Jorge Suarez™ said:


> is it a freaking co-incidence that they always have taco bell commercials after del rio's appearance.


No. That's what we call smart marketing.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

THE Jorge Suarez™ said:


> is it a freaking co-incidence that they always have taco bell commercials after del rio's appearance.


Target marketing.


----------



## Shining_Wizard1979 (Sep 8, 2009)

Amber B said:


> Only Ryder Strong is aloud to get away with that haircut.


Ricardo Strong.


----------



## Das Wunderberlyn (Jan 18, 2011)

nice threesome action between miz, cena and riley


----------



## CENA THUG (Apr 13, 2011)

big slow


----------



## Hydronators (Apr 13, 2011)

echOes said:


> Just tuned in. Anyone mind filling me in so far?


R-TRUTH WANTS HIS SON BACK!!!!


----------



## wrestlinn00bz (Feb 22, 2011)

What is th epurpose of defending the titles tonight..THEY JUST DID LAST NIGHT. SMH


----------



## ZeGermanz (Oct 5, 2010)

Eh? They won last night fairly didn't they. Why defend it the night after?


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

VRsick said:


> angela wasnt even that hot tho, no topanga.


I thought she was cute, but she wasn't thick like Topanga.


----------



## Dobba (Jan 26, 2009)

That is without doubt the most seamless mix of 2 themes I've ever heard.


----------



## Saiyan Ryu (Apr 27, 2011)

Otunga sucks


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

I wonder if Kane is still upset the Rapture did not happen.


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

Walk it off guys


----------



## Nuski (Apr 5, 2010)

Hydronators said:


> R-TRUTH WANTS HIS SON BACK!!!!


But he don't know how.


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

Are ShowKane, Nexus, and Corre the only tag teams now?


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

The New Nexus is so freaking lame.


----------



## ZeGermanz (Oct 5, 2010)

COME ON OTUNGA. OTUNGA FOR WWE CHAMPION.


----------



## Disciple514 (Jul 29, 2010)

Human Nature said:


> YES!!!!! Shawn Hunter in the building!!!!


Boy Meets World. FTW!!


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

Punks wearing the Trunks?

awesome


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

Why... why... why is Nexus still around, nevermind still getting title matches? Nobody cared a month ago, nobody cares now.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Look at CM Punk, he's got a pair of Capri's on!


----------



## D-XFann9933 (Nov 24, 2006)

I like Punk's basketball shorts.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

My god how Punk has fallen.


----------



## sickofcena (Feb 18, 2008)

i miss neXus


----------



## Dark Storm (Nov 30, 2010)

Awesome, 

"I know that most of what he said can't be translated on television."


----------



## Das Wunderberlyn (Jan 18, 2011)

punk looks like dumpster droese :lmao


----------



## BarryBeefington (Jan 26, 2011)

If the tag titles change hands tonight I will go to the papers...


----------



## Hydronators (Apr 13, 2011)

The Assassin™ said:


> But he don't know how.


Its a C-O-N-SPIRACY!!


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Punk needs to cut ties with Nexus immediately. It's doing nothing for his career.


----------



## BallinGid (Apr 19, 2010)

Punk on commentary yaaaaaaaay


----------



## NotAllThere (Jul 27, 2006)

Wrestling already? I am guessing there will be interference to keep it from happening. Can't have matches this early.


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

God, can we just have Ryan fucking turn already?


----------



## AlwaysBrave (Jan 6, 2010)

YES PUNK COMMENTARY!


----------



## Y2J Problem (Dec 17, 2007)

Ugh when are they gonna get rid of Nexus?


----------



## EdEddNEddy (Jan 22, 2009)

Punk on Commentary!


----------



## bme (Sep 23, 2005)

Punk on commentary YES


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

My favorite wrestler now continues to pay homage to favorite wrestler of all time.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

OTUNGA


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Punk on commentary = WIN


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

So what are the chances that Otunga and McGillicutty win this?


----------



## Dobba (Jan 26, 2009)

Punk on commentary. Highlight right here.


----------



## Kazz (Nov 1, 2004)

Welcome back to commentary, Punk!


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

PUNK ON COMMMENTARY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1


----------



## RKO696 (Apr 12, 2010)

Starbuck said:


> Target marketing.


That can't be right. Cause most hispanics i know hate taco bell :lmao


----------



## Thor Odinsson (May 2, 2011)

Punk on commentary? YES


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Punk on commentary? awesome


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

It may not be possible to take the titles off of Kane & Big Show, except for the fact that they have been champions before and were defeated...by the Spirit Squad no less.


----------



## Coldplay619 (Apr 4, 2011)

Del Rio to cost big show and kane the titles.


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

Punk on commentary just made this match legendary.


----------



## Shining_Wizard1979 (Sep 8, 2009)

leon79 said:


> Walk it off guys


That cracked me up last night.


----------



## distany (Apr 13, 2011)

yes punk i miss you in comment


----------



## Red Gate (Apr 8, 2011)

Otunga,o what a treat


----------



## Prideisking (Feb 21, 2011)

The Assassin™ said:


> But he don't know how.


He dont know how because of the Rooster from Brooster


----------



## Fenice (Nov 4, 2010)

Punk on commentary... I forgive the opening segment now.


----------



## Rmx820 (May 25, 2009)

The first Raw I'm able to watch in weeks, and Punk is on commentary. Hooray.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Brutal :lmao


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

did otunga just botch that?


----------



## WCWnWo4Life (Sep 1, 2009)

Anyone else marking to Punk wearing shades of his old indy gear?


----------



## Mike` (Mar 26, 2011)

Wtf was that with Otunga?


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

Punk, please don't leave commentary again. PLEASE.


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

Punk on Commentary, FTW!


----------



## Hydronators (Apr 13, 2011)

Brings back memories 

PS what was with Punks white boots?


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

Those Punk rumors are correct, right? That they've been shitting on him over naming rights and long term contract disputes, particularly with vacation time and title matches?


----------



## MizFit93 (May 9, 2011)

Has Mason Ryan ever spoke?


----------



## Nuski (Apr 5, 2010)

Hydronators said:


> Its a C-O-N-SPIRACY!!


No worries though, THE TROOTH WILL SET HIM FREE.


----------



## RKO696 (Apr 12, 2010)

Why is a big guy like Otunga running away from anyone?


----------



## Y2J Problem (Dec 17, 2007)

This has to be the worst tag team ever.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

just tuned in did i miss much?


----------



## Jon Staley (Aug 8, 2007)

Punk should retire from in-ring competition and stick to commentating imho.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

TripleG said:


> It may not be possible to take the titles off of Kane & Big Show, except for the fact that they have been champions before and were defeated...by the Spirit Squad no less.


All 5 of them...


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

wrestlinn00bz said:


> What is th epurpose of defending the titles tonight..THEY JUST DID LAST NIGHT. SMH


Set up for an ADR interference.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

120 degrees, lol


----------



## Pasab (Feb 2, 2011)

Botchunga FTW !


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

MizFit93 said:


> Has Mason Ryan ever spoke?


I don't think the steroids help the promo abilities.


----------



## ZeGermanz (Oct 5, 2010)

Y2J Problem said:


> This has to be the worst tag team ever.


Indeed, Otunga could win by himself but Mcgillicutty lets him down.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

120 degree fever ftw! :lmao


----------



## coleminer1 (Sep 22, 2010)

SPCDRI said:


> Those Punk rumors are correct, right? That they've been shitting on him over naming rights and long term contract disputes, particularly with vacation time and title matches?


?

care to 'splain yourself?


----------



## D-XFann9933 (Nov 24, 2006)

Im pretty sure Mason Ryan is a robot.


----------



## Shining_Wizard1979 (Sep 8, 2009)

MizFit93 said:


> Has Mason Ryan ever spoke?


He did last night, and it wasn't pretty.


----------



## Danjo1986 (Jun 7, 2008)

Punk doesn't sound too heelish. He's being nice to King and King is almost praising him...


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

Alright well, I see no reason to watch the rest of this tonight. I'll check the results tomorrow and see if they put on anything worth watching. Night folks.


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

Mayson on Commentary. "OTUNGA, what happend?"


----------



## Tokyo4Life (Sep 29, 2008)

joining late, Fucking pissed no true moment for Savage!!


----------



## Mizaniac (Feb 9, 2010)

It pisses me off all the breaks on Raw


----------



## CandyCoatedChaos (Dec 15, 2009)

Truth and Orton should go to the papers about the matter in hand. Johns clothes just can't go around taking sons.


----------



## Disciple514 (Jul 29, 2010)

Punk on commentary while Cole is mia. Beautiful.


----------



## distany (Apr 13, 2011)

mason jacked on roids!


----------



## Figure4Leglock (Aug 18, 2010)

why Mason Ryan is angry all times? Rage mode?


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

Mason Ryan surely deserves to be a recipient of the Scott Putski award.


----------



## Fire at Heart (Jun 29, 2010)

Jeeez punk is so wasted it's so obvious he's off and wwe can't be arsed with him for the rest of the year.


----------



## Das Wunderberlyn (Jan 18, 2011)

MizFit93 said:


> Has Mason Ryan ever spoke?


Otungaaah, Mcglicuttyyyyyy

What Happened????


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Figure4Leglock said:


> why Mason Ryan is angry all times? Rage mode?


Randy Orton steals his baby oil.


----------



## Dyme_SES (Jun 14, 2010)

THE Jorge Suarez™ said:


> Otungaaah, Mcglicuttyyyyyy
> 
> What Happened????


hahahahahaha


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

SP103 said:


> I don't think the steroids help the promo abilities.


positives- increased muscle mass and McMahon will want him pushed
negatives- decreased testicle size and life expectancy
neutral- promo skills


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

Headliner said:


> Punk needs to cut ties with Nexus immediately. It's doing nothing for his career.


i think its shown he can be a competitive heel with out shouting the straight edge stuff


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

lol josh is terrible haha cm punk


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

CM Punk needs to disband the New Nexus in spectacular fashion: by breaking all of David Otunga's bones.


----------



## Das Wunderberlyn (Jan 18, 2011)

otunga has nice ass.


----------



## Coldplay619 (Apr 4, 2011)

DOWN IN FRONT MASON RYAN!


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

lol punk is probably completely serious.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

i wish punk was champion.


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

Mason Ryan = Barry Burton from Resident Evil 1


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Punk stating the truth. He should be in the main event.


----------



## CrotchChop (Mar 15, 2011)

If Punk is going to have a stable it should be his own thing...........not Nexus leftovers.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

This match has gone on far to long.


----------



## Danjo1986 (Jun 7, 2008)

was kane no selling??


----------



## Dobba (Jan 26, 2009)

CM Punk talking about being a proud father.

Punk and Little Jimmy confirmed for kidnapping Da Troof Jnr


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

You can always count on a commercial break to have the tide of the match magically turn.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Can Mason Ryan get his junk any closer to CM Punk's face?


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

You're just terrible at your job.

This is the sloppiest match I've seen in awhile. 
King Kong Bundy!


----------



## Venge™ (Aug 30, 2007)

Mason, in every way possible, looks like Batista.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

perro said:


> i think its shown he can be a competitive heel with out shouting the straight edge stuff


COMPETITIVE?


----------



## CC91 (Jan 7, 2008)

but Punk does nothing but lose


----------



## CandyCoatedChaos (Dec 15, 2009)

All we need is Khali and this would be the slowest match in WWE


----------



## Coldplay619 (Apr 4, 2011)

Otunga with the Rude Awakening!


----------



## Y2J Problem (Dec 17, 2007)

Needs more Booker.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

man i missed him on commentary


----------



## MizFit93 (May 9, 2011)

Couldn't have seen that interference coming, haha


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Oh...my....god.....:lmao


----------



## ZeGermanz (Oct 5, 2010)

OTUNGA CHAMPION!


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

*OTUNGAMANIA HAS GOLD AGAIN!!*


----------



## EdEddNEddy (Jan 22, 2009)

FUCK YES!!!!


----------



## Red Gate (Apr 8, 2011)

Done. Fucking Bull.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

HOLY SHIT NEXUS WINS!!!!!


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

Nexus are going to win all the titles on RAW. Calling it now.


----------



## Dalexian (Sep 23, 2009)

This would have never happened with Mike 'Eagle Eye' Chioda.... shame.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

WOW THEY WON


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

NEW CHAMPS!!!!


----------



## Cerebral~Assassin (Aug 8, 2007)

You wanna know why they won? Because they had faith.


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

otunga is a 2 time, 2 time, 2 time wwe tag team champ


----------



## BallinGid (Apr 19, 2010)

O.O Surprise


----------



## Das Wunderberlyn (Jan 18, 2011)

show jobbed to ddt :lmao


----------



## WutChagoNAdoBrothA (May 9, 2010)

that was the sloppiest 15 seconds of wrestling ever


----------



## Hydronators (Apr 13, 2011)

Punk "Im not worried"
Lawler "How about now?"
Punk "Nono im still not worried, i have faith"

:lmao


----------



## distany (Apr 13, 2011)

WHAT A DDTx2 XD


----------



## D-XFann9933 (Nov 24, 2006)

You have got to be shitting me. These guys are our Tag Team Champions? Holy Fucking Shit.


----------



## WCWnWo4Life (Sep 1, 2009)

THE TUNG IS NOW A 2X TAG CHAMP! Somebody get those pics on here!!!


----------



## AlwaysBrave (Jan 6, 2010)

:lmao punk running around


----------



## Y2J Problem (Dec 17, 2007)

Mike Chioda to come out and reverse the decision.


----------



## Fire at Heart (Jun 29, 2010)

WHAT THE FUCK!!!!!!!!!


----------



## korndogg123 (Feb 27, 2005)

The Nexus have won the titles!


----------



## Saiyan Ryu (Apr 27, 2011)

WTF!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
WWE ARE IDIOTS IDIOTS


----------



## TNAwesomeness (Jun 25, 2010)

leon79 said:


> Mason Ryan = Barry Burton from Resident Evil 1


LOL


----------



## BarryBeefington (Jan 26, 2011)

Looks likes I am going to the papers... I did not expect that.


----------



## natetendo83 (Jan 26, 2009)

*waits for ref to realize something was off and reverse the decision*

Apparently refs don't give a crap unless it's Cena getting screwed.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

:lmao :lmao :lmao. ah well prefer them to show/kane


----------



## Coldplay619 (Apr 4, 2011)

YES!!! YES!!! YES!!! YES!!!


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

Urdnot Wrex said:


> COMPETITIVE?


On his side, its not his fault the wwe books him to loose every feud


Can we finally get Nexus vs Corr now?


----------



## CandyCoatedChaos (Dec 15, 2009)

Lol. Otunga, two time World Tag Team champion.


----------



## Pasab (Feb 2, 2011)

So lame...


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

:lmao

This is a fucking joke. McGuillicutty just pinned Big Show, pinned Kane last week, and... is now a tag champ? And Punk is STILL stuck with these morons.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Yeah crappy tag title change! Woot!


----------



## RKO696 (Apr 12, 2010)

Sooooooooooooooooooooooooo, all it takes to beat big show is a DDT?


----------



## Zatiel (Dec 6, 2010)

Otunga wins! Otunga wins!

Where's the image parade?


----------



## KITD (Aug 22, 2009)

wait so otunga is a 2 time tag champ now???


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

WHY DIDN'T THIS HAPPEN LAST NIGHT!????

Nevermind, I'm done asking questions. That's just stupid. Ugh....
Otunga is like a 5 time Tag team champ right now. :lmao


----------



## CC91 (Jan 7, 2008)

no more Kane on raw


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Punk can't beat them but Otunga can? Meh.


----------



## Fenice (Nov 4, 2010)

Those titles could not be more worthless at this point.


----------



## King_Kool-Aid™ (Jul 3, 2007)

Wtf is Punk wearing?


----------



## Xapury (Nov 4, 2010)

LOL NEW CHAMPIONS!


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

what is with these day-after ppv title changes???


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Just brutal.


----------



## Piercdbruh (Apr 5, 2011)

Otunga and Mcgillicutty?


----------



## Das Wunderberlyn (Jan 18, 2011)

bret will scream ring the fucking bell on the main event,


----------



## CENA THUG (Apr 13, 2011)

hopefuly big slow kane tag team finished


----------



## Red Gate (Apr 8, 2011)

The Assassin™ said:


> Reason number 1 why R-truth needs to be Number One Contender.





BarryBeefington said:


> Looks likes I am going to the papers... I did not expect that.


I shall accompany you.


----------



## CrotchChop (Mar 15, 2011)

Tonight.............Bret turns on Cena, just for the fuck of it!!!!!

STAY TUNED BITCHES!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Shining_Wizard1979 (Sep 8, 2009)

Why not just do that last night? Punk/Ryan > McGillicutty/Otunga.


----------



## Disciple514 (Jul 29, 2010)

New Champs.....It was the faith.


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

TNAwesomeness said:


> LOL


Somebody get me a Jill Sandwich

STAT!


----------



## Venge™ (Aug 30, 2007)

Show jobbed to a DDT (flip) LOLOLOL


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

Can we watch these guys have a 5 minute match without bungling before we make them champs?

David Otunga and McGillicuddy are non-stop sloppy fail.


----------



## ZeGermanz (Oct 5, 2010)

dan_marino said:


> :lmao
> 
> This is a fucking joke. McGuillicutty just pinned Big Show, pinned Kane last week, and... is now a tag champ? And Punk is STILL stuck with these morons.


Don't you mean OTUNGA is STILL stuck with these morons?

If Otunga was by himself he would have all the belts on him.

It's OTUNGAMANIA


----------



## Saiyan Ryu (Apr 27, 2011)

WWE are so stupid 
cant book anything


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

finalnight said:


> what is with these day-after ppv title changes???


Yeah no kidding. Pay for the PPV but the title changes hands on the free shows.


----------



## Kazz (Nov 1, 2004)

There was no Rapture because of the Genesis!


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

Human Nature said:


> WHY DIDN'T THIS HAPPEN LAST NIGHT!????
> 
> Nevermind, I'm done asking questions. That's just stupid. Ugh....
> Otunga is like a 5 time Tag team champ right now. :lmao


Tittle change at a ppv that no one watch or a tittle change where 4 million + people are watching, why do think they change it now?


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

the fact that they won with a ddt made it that much more hilarious.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

THE Jorge Suarez™ said:


> bret will scream ring the fucking bell on the main event,


It's funny because he probably will. :lmao


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Saiyan Ryu said:


> WWE are so stupid
> cant book anything


Grammatical fail boner.


----------



## CC91 (Jan 7, 2008)

So the ref reverses Cena's decision but now KaneShow


----------



## Coldplay619 (Apr 4, 2011)

WTF IS A ROCKET LOLLY?!


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

Shitty Beatles cover in your commercial? I will never buy your game.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

Wow THQ use a Thrice song, fuck yes!


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

I hope Kane doesn't turn on Show again.


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

The Green Lantern promo gets me more worked up than most of the mic workers WWE currently has.


----------



## Danjo1986 (Jun 7, 2008)

Karma match tonight?


----------



## CC91 (Jan 7, 2008)

finalnight said:


> what is with these day-after ppv title changes???




Lets hope theres a world title change on SD lol


----------



## Knoc (May 17, 2011)

CENA THUG said:


> hopefuly big slow kane tag team finished


I'd rather those two in tag team competition than in singles storylines.


----------



## Disciple514 (Jul 29, 2010)

Punk can't get a win over the Big Show but Otunga can win a title from him. :lmao


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Really?


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

President Justin King?


----------



## CENA THUG (Apr 13, 2011)

ha ha josh matthews portland orgon


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

Rays hoping a coins going to bust out that crate


----------



## D-XFann9933 (Nov 24, 2006)

Capitol Punishment is either going to be good or the biggest croc of shit of all time.


----------



## Prideisking (Feb 21, 2011)

Yay politics and wrestling


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

So is Kane going to get another monster push now?


----------



## AlwaysBrave (Jan 6, 2010)

SuperCena, SuperRey, and SuperObama on the poster? No way Im buying that shit


----------



## CrotchChop (Mar 15, 2011)

capitol punishment?


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

Borias said:


> The Green Lantern promo gets me more worked up than most of the mic workers WWE currently has.


But..But Green Lantern is a good guy and your not supposed to like good guys cause their lame and arent edgy


----------



## MizFit93 (May 9, 2011)

Randy Orton to the papers....from Walmart.


----------



## Dobba (Jan 26, 2009)

This RAW is missing Justin King.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Nope, nothing wrong with that picture at all.


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

:lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

WWE Capitol Punishment. Sounds painful just to watch, never mind pay $49.99 for.


----------



## Hydronators (Apr 13, 2011)

Hehe they wont tell you about the fan that got arrested here will they? Whoops


----------



## CC91 (Jan 7, 2008)

TO DA PAPERS


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

PAPERS!


----------



## WCWnWo4Life (Sep 1, 2009)

The WHC doing a DVD signing....at WalMart. Sheer comedy, folks.


----------



## ZeGermanz (Oct 5, 2010)

THE MOVIE OF THE YEAR RIGHT HERE


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)




----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

orton in walmart :lmao


----------



## HullKogan (Feb 22, 2010)

RANDY ORTON WILL GO TO WALMART IF HE HAS TO.


----------



## korndogg123 (Feb 27, 2005)

Hey, I work at a Walmart. Send him to mine!


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

That fucking beard.


----------



## Dalexian (Sep 23, 2009)

Wow, that little kid's promo was scripted right dere


----------



## Das Wunderberlyn (Jan 18, 2011)

he went to the papers


----------



## WutChagoNAdoBrothA (May 9, 2010)

wtf Randy is in a movie


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

isnt that the walmart where some fan got arrested?


----------



## KnowYourRole (Jul 1, 2007)

This is exactly why Orton is still wearing the belt.


----------



## Figure4Leglock (Aug 18, 2010)

aww Randy is such a sweetheart


----------



## D-XFann9933 (Nov 24, 2006)

Orton's sleves are sick as fuck.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Orton is great at these meet and greet sessions. A real nice guy.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Obama was great today...

Randall seems like a nice fella.


----------



## CandyCoatedChaos (Dec 15, 2009)

TEH PAPAHS? RANDY YOU BULLIED KOFI


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

:lmao @ some of these people


----------



## EdEddNEddy (Jan 22, 2009)

lol that kid was unimpressed. Had to have his mom do all the talking.


----------



## CC91 (Jan 7, 2008)

HAHA FEMALE BOOKER T


----------



## Berbarito (Feb 20, 2011)

psx71 said:


> Nexus are going to win all the titles on RAW. Calling it now.


Said this might happen last week after his speech on the ramp. Though wasn't sure that Otungillicuty would be involved.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Can we get Will Farrell to shave Orton's Beard?


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

jerry lawler obviously lying


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Punk is a dickhead _now _because he was bullied. :lmao


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

"The greatest experience of his life"???

Think he'll go to the papers about it?


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

CM Punk was a bully when he was younger?? 
Judging my pics. he was the one bullied.


----------



## HullKogan (Feb 22, 2010)

WutChagoNAdoBrothA said:


> wtf Randy is in a movie


Check your papers if you want to learn more.


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

Orton "Ill goto the papers if i have to" reads review of movie

Hmm maybe not


----------



## Joostin45 (Mar 16, 2010)

That Walmart is down the street from my house. I heard nothing of this. I did run into RKO at Subway once though.


----------



## Dalexian (Sep 23, 2009)

Why are we recapping what just happened 3 minutes ago?


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

So we are going to see Mason vs Kofi down the road?


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Headliner said:


> I hope Kane doesn't turn on Show again.


MAY 19th has past.


----------



## Superboy-Prime (Feb 21, 2010)

KnowYourRole said:


> This is exactly why Orton is still wearing the belt.


Now, lets not forget that Ted Dibiase of all people starred in a movie...

But it's exactly why Orton's not gonna turn heel in nearly forever.


----------



## Kazz (Nov 1, 2004)

CC91 said:


> HAHA FEMALE BOOKER T


Isn't Booker a male version of Whoopi Goldberg?


----------



## D-XFann9933 (Nov 24, 2006)

BIG SHOW ANGRYYYYY!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Frozen Inferno (Aug 3, 2010)

KuritaDavion said:


> So what are the chances that Otunga and McGillicutty win this?


Wish my power didn't go out because my computer takes forever to reboot because I would have put money on it.

If you don't know by now, any match with Kane in it can easily be figured out. If the pyro in the ring posts goes off before the match, he is losing or getting beat down after the match. If not, then more than likely he will win and do the pyro after the match. 

It's a shame, but it has been like this ever since he lost his mask.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

big show :lmao


----------



## CandyCoatedChaos (Dec 15, 2009)

SHOW DUN GUNA EAT YU.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

OMG LOL


----------



## Xapury (Nov 4, 2010)

Punk a bully lol...


----------



## CENA THUG (Apr 13, 2011)

SCOTT MUTHA FUCKING STANFORD


----------



## ZeGermanz (Oct 5, 2010)

How dare you shout at Zack Ryder's Scott Stanford. Get them Zack.


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

What. The. Fuck.


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

WHO DOESN'T WANT TO WEAR THE RIBBON?


----------



## MizFit93 (May 9, 2011)

That's not PG.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

All of this screaming.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

:lmao WTF?


----------



## CrotchChop (Mar 15, 2011)

how you gonna say frustrated in tha same sentence with me!!!!!!!!!

AGHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!




*CRASH*


----------



## Knoc (May 17, 2011)

ROFL what kind of fuckery is this!!!! :lmao


----------



## Coldplay619 (Apr 4, 2011)

BIG SHOW!! XD


----------



## HullKogan (Feb 22, 2010)

HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## Dobba (Jan 26, 2009)

SHOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOW!


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

:lmao omg that was awesome


----------



## Berbarito (Feb 20, 2011)

RICRIO for the motherfucking WIN!


----------



## WCWnWo4Life (Sep 1, 2009)

So the guy who hears voices in his head is a hero?

Wow that static looked amazingly fake.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

He did it for the Rock.


----------



## Inertia (Jun 13, 2007)

SSSSSHHHHHHHOWWWWWWWWW


----------



## korndogg123 (Feb 27, 2005)

Holy crap! Show got punked out by Del Rio in Spanish, got smacked in face, then run over by a car?


----------



## EdEddNEddy (Jan 22, 2009)

I FUCKING LOVE RICARDO!!! HE JUST KILLED THE BIG SHOW!!


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

Every fucking time Bret Hart's on Raw.


----------



## Das Wunderberlyn (Jan 18, 2011)

:lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Cerebral~Assassin (Aug 8, 2007)

VENGEANCE!!!!!!!


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

They shoulda just opened the garage door and drove away.


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

awwww kane cares. kane fueding with ADR


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

Show's bigger than that car.....


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

All this vehicular manslaughter in the WWE, and not a single arrest!


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Ricardo Rodriguez just ran over Paul Donald Wight, Jr.


----------



## Shining_Wizard1979 (Sep 8, 2009)

Show just used the word "asinine" correctly.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

:lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Prideisking (Feb 21, 2011)

This is some funny shit right here!


----------



## KnowYourRole (Jul 1, 2007)

Big Show is trying to not laugh.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

CAR KILLED BIG SHOW!


----------



## WutChagoNAdoBrothA (May 9, 2010)

lol show would of rolled through the window of that car
literally 0% that it runs over his leg


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

Face Kane sucks.


----------



## RKO696 (Apr 12, 2010)

it looks like big show is actually bigger than Del Rio's car


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

This is horrible. :lmao


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

This Big Show screaming segment went on way too long. LMAO


----------



## Dalexian (Sep 23, 2009)

I have no idea what just happened


----------



## Danjo1986 (Jun 7, 2008)

Kane vs Del Rio feud!


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Knoc said:


> ROFL what kind of fuckery is this!!!! :lmao


Fuckery is such a great word. Kudos Sir.


----------



## Solid_Rob (Sep 26, 2010)

This is painful to watch now...


----------



## Mr. Every Night (Jan 3, 2010)

*Anyone think it's kinda ironic or fucked/twisted that they use a CAR ACCIDENT angle right after Macho's death :/*


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

You know it's this kind of acting prowless that got Big Show the Knucklehead role.


----------



## Pasab (Feb 2, 2011)

Welcome to Bollywood...


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

big show died for our sins


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

This was on Family guy lol


----------



## CC91 (Jan 7, 2008)

Hes left the keys in


----------



## iMac (Feb 23, 2007)

Was that paramedic turning on a defibulator?

Seems a bit drastic to me...


----------



## CrotchChop (Mar 15, 2011)

Big Show is slightly bigger than that car.


ughhhhhhh....lol

How long will they drag this out?


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Well this is awkward.


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)




----------



## CandyCoatedChaos (Dec 15, 2009)

Big Show is a pussy, people's get run over all d time in WWE.


----------



## Hydronators (Apr 13, 2011)

"GET OFF ME YOU SON OF A oh yeah its PG..." :lmao


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

I DID IT FOR THE OTUNGA


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

So we're going to have a feud start because Big Show was leaning on a car?

This is some Kane/Jericho spilled coffee shit right here.

But Big Show roaring is unintentionally hilarious.


----------



## CENA THUG (Apr 13, 2011)

show sounds like he is shooting his load


----------



## coleminer1 (Sep 22, 2010)

lulz


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

HE DID IT FOR THE ROCK.


----------



## Das Wunderberlyn (Jan 18, 2011)

best tag team actors ever.


----------



## Disciple514 (Jul 29, 2010)

Why couldn't Cena sell like the Big Show is doing right now at the ppv?


----------



## Xapury (Nov 4, 2010)

Malditos!

lol Del Rio is insulting the shit out of Kane and Show.


----------



## i_know_who_i_am™ (Jun 26, 2007)

_SHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!_


----------



## Cerebral~Assassin (Aug 8, 2007)

:lmao :lmao That was hilarious


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Amber B said:


> He did it for the Rock.


:lmao


----------



## Shazayum (Jan 4, 2010)

WHAT...THE FUCK :lmao


----------



## BallinGid (Apr 19, 2010)

Mister Hands said:


> Every fucking time Bret Hart's on Raw.


:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao


----------



## Billy Afterthought (Jun 15, 2010)

Show screaming like he is giving birth.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

A+ segment


----------



## distany (Apr 13, 2011)

awww kane does care
n here i thought all he wants is to destory


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

he did it for the rock


----------



## Shining_Wizard1979 (Sep 8, 2009)

Why does it sound like there is a bear in heat on my TV?


----------



## WCWnWo4Life (Sep 1, 2009)

Ok either my mind is fucking with me or I just saw Hernandez standing over Show.


----------



## Fenice (Nov 4, 2010)

Russo is that you??


----------



## EdEddNEddy (Jan 22, 2009)

Big Show sounded like a dieing beached whale


----------



## Thor Odinsson (May 2, 2011)

I literally pissed myself a little when Show started yelling and rolling around, this RAW is 5 stars so far


----------



## FootieGamer (Feb 4, 2007)

It was Rikishi.


----------



## Boss Monster (Feb 19, 2006)

What the fuck just happened?


----------



## KITD (Aug 22, 2009)

CC91 said:


> Hes left the keys in


He's Hispanic, probably hotwired


----------



## Superboy-Prime (Feb 21, 2010)

YES!!

No more Big Shit and Kane to fuck up the tag team division. More importantly, no more Big Shit to take up space on Raw.


----------



## distany (Apr 13, 2011)




----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

where's that gif of Peter Griffin holding his knee?


----------



## KnowYourRole (Jul 1, 2007)

Someone on my twitter feed just said it looked like Big Show was having Kane's baby.


----------



## CrotchChop (Mar 15, 2011)

Was Triple H driving??????????


----------



## wwefrank (Apr 23, 2011)

that was a great segment lol at big show laughing good raw so far


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

They really stretched that segment... rofl


----------



## Das Wunderberlyn (Jan 18, 2011)

Instant Karma said:


>












it wasn't their fault.


----------



## magicman3315 (Apr 18, 2011)

Was that the mating call of the Sasquatch????


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

This may be the funniest first 45 minutes of Raw for 5-10 years. I have just been laughing throughout.


----------



## Prideisking (Feb 21, 2011)

King Kenny said:


> he did it for the rock


Damn I was going for that


----------



## CC91 (Jan 7, 2008)

He did it for Del Rio


----------



## AZwrestle (Feb 15, 2009)

Either he broke his leg or Ricardo gave him a quickie in the car. Can't really tell.


----------



## Shining_Wizard1979 (Sep 8, 2009)

iMac said:


> Was that paramedic turning on a defibulator?
> 
> Seems a bit drastic to me...


CLEAR!


----------



## Dropkick Murphy (Sep 22, 2005)




----------



## WutChagoNAdoBrothA (May 9, 2010)

Daniel Bryan was driving

If you slow it down or take a screen shot

it was Daniel Bryan


----------



## TNAwesomeness (Jun 25, 2010)

I saw that and i couldn't help to think about all the hookers i ran over in gta.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

Mr. Every Night said:


> *Anyone think it's kinda ironic or fucked/twisted that they use a CAR ACCIDENT angle right after Macho's death :/*


Didn't think about that :sad:


----------



## Saiyan Ryu (Apr 27, 2011)

I wish vince died in a car accident instead of Randy Savage


----------



## Hydronators (Apr 13, 2011)

Bad PPV = Good RAW...


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

Alberto slapping Show was so trollish :lmao


----------



## AlwaysBrave (Jan 6, 2010)

Mysterio to steal the car later on. We all know he's a car thief on the side.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

Superboy-Prime said:


> YES!!
> 
> *No more Big Shit and Kane to fuck up the tag team division*. More importantly, no more Big Shit to take up space on Raw.


...tag division?

You mean the one with Nexus and... well, that's it?


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

I also liked how the EMTs just casually walked over to Show like it was no big hurry. Man is screaming in pain and they're on a smoke break.


----------



## Berbarito (Feb 20, 2011)

I don't know whether that was spectacularly brilliant or awful. I just know it was one or the other.


----------



## Coldplay619 (Apr 4, 2011)

I marked out for that slap.


----------



## wwefrank (Apr 23, 2011)

that was a great segment lol at big show screaming in pain like he been stabbed good raw so far


----------



## HullKogan (Feb 22, 2010)

Big Show went into labor lol


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

Disciple514 said:


> Why couldn't Cena sell like the Big Show is doing right now at the ppv?


FFS fpalm


----------



## Knoc (May 17, 2011)

We return with this again!


----------



## Dobba (Jan 26, 2009)

Get me some hot water and towels, stat!


----------



## Berbarito (Feb 20, 2011)

KANE IS HOLDING HIS HAND LMAO!!!


----------



## Cerebral~Assassin (Aug 8, 2007)

Kanes holding his hand :lmao


----------



## Nexus One (Jul 4, 2010)

Del Rio runs Raw now....


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

really, a heart rate monitor? and kane is holding big shows hand?


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Holding his hand and rubbing his tit. Kane is so romantic.


----------



## Prideisking (Feb 21, 2011)

LOL still there?


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

This is awful.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

The Big Red Machine is squeezing Show's hand in support :lmao


----------



## CrotchChop (Mar 15, 2011)

ughhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh....

what does the crowd do while this drags on? Stare at the floor?


----------



## KITD (Aug 22, 2009)

orgasm??


----------



## Red Gate (Apr 8, 2011)

keyfabe is keyfabe..


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

poor Paul Donald Wight, Jr.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

This is ridiculous. :lmao


----------



## Saiyan Ryu (Apr 27, 2011)

Superboy-Prime said:


> YES!!
> 
> No more Big Shit and Kane to fuck up the tag team division. More importantly, no more Big Shit to take up space on Raw.


What tag team division idiot

No more Big Show but more SuperCena


----------



## Ruckus (Mar 30, 2010)

This is beyond ridiculous. :lmao


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

Cena "so thats how you sell"


----------



## Venge™ (Aug 30, 2007)

This is just fucking awkward...


----------



## coleminer1 (Sep 22, 2010)

wtf


----------



## Das Wunderberlyn (Jan 18, 2011)

show never sold this much in his career


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

Mr. Every Night said:


> *Anyone think it's kinda ironic or fucked/twisted that they use a CAR ACCIDENT angle right after Macho's death :/*


Now that I think about it, yeah.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

OK we get it Big Show's going on vacation with the angle. Next. "JESUS".


----------



## Shining_Wizard1979 (Sep 8, 2009)

Kane should have just started the car on fire with his hands.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

:lmao Big Show is awesome


----------



## Solid_Rob (Sep 26, 2010)

Come back from piss break and Show is still lying there!


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)




----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

We're only 45 mins. in??? It feels like it's been wwwaaaaaayyyy longer than that. Wow! 

I guess all the f'n breaks don't help either. 

This is hilarious. Let him stand up. :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao
He loves trying to stand up and fall, that's his go to acting move right dere. 
This is hilARious! I'm crying.


----------



## HullKogan (Feb 22, 2010)

lol why is there heart monitor noises if Show ain't got nothin in him?


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

Oh cmon Big Show, you just got hit by a car. Don't go standing up now. This is Cena-level selling here.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Aw. Kane's making a sad face.


----------



## Dobba (Jan 26, 2009)

SHHHHWWWWWAGGER


----------



## CandyCoatedChaos (Dec 15, 2009)

Lol, they should of just put Big Show in a barrel and rolled him away.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

KANE is such a good friend IMO.


----------



## Knoc (May 17, 2011)

WutChagoNAdoBrothA said:


> Daniel Bryan was driving
> 
> If you slow it down or take a screen shot
> 
> it was Daniel Bryan


I think I heard Del Rio call the driver Bryan.


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

SWAGGER


----------



## distany (Apr 13, 2011)

its ok show just walk it off


----------



## ZeGermanz (Oct 5, 2010)

Wow, using a car accident is highly insensitive.


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

Thank you Big Show and Kane.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Big Show is a pussy. Cena would have shrugged that car shot off.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

whats with the heart monitor?


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)




----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

Swagga!


----------



## Cerebral~Assassin (Aug 8, 2007)

As Punk would say "Walk it off"


----------



## Fenice (Nov 4, 2010)

Where's drew for this?


----------



## torpedo21 (Aug 27, 2007)

HullKogan said:


> lol why is there heart monitor noises if Show ain't got nothin in him?


i was wondering the same thing...lmao!


----------



## Dalexian (Sep 23, 2009)

Bourne Sighting! MARK!


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

Its mini Dolph


----------



## MizFit93 (May 9, 2011)

Evan Bourne always seems so perky.


----------



## D-XFann9933 (Nov 24, 2006)

I just realized that Cole isn't here tonight.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Hi Bourne! Nice to know you still have a job!


----------



## Prideisking (Feb 21, 2011)

What is Dolph Ziggler doing out there?


----------



## KnowYourRole (Jul 1, 2007)

Guess Bourne is about to job.


----------



## Berbarito (Feb 20, 2011)

Cena would have made the car say "I quit"


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

wait bourne's on television....HOLY SHIT


----------



## Das Wunderberlyn (Jan 18, 2011)

evan jobourne


----------



## EdEddNEddy (Jan 22, 2009)

Hey look it's Dolph Ziggler lol


----------



## Coldplay619 (Apr 4, 2011)

ALL AMERICAN AMERICAN!!!


----------



## Dobba (Jan 26, 2009)

KuritaDavion said:


> Big Show is a pussy. Cena would have shrugged that car shot off.


Cena's leg would have written the car off.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Strike said:


>


:lmao


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

Dolph Ziggler vs. Jack Swagger


----------



## Figure4Leglock (Aug 18, 2010)

Evan "The Jobber" Bourne


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Thwagger! and its dolph ziggler!


----------



## Boss Monster (Feb 19, 2006)

I wonder if Show is taking time off??


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Poor Bourne. He should of went to Smackdown.


----------



## Superboy-Prime (Feb 21, 2010)

Saiyan Ryu said:


> I wish vince died in a car accident instead of Randy Savage


Now that is wrong... I expect this to be a troll post because of your avatar but if it isn't then you really need some help for wishing death on somebody who doesn't deserve it.


----------



## Cerebral~Assassin (Aug 8, 2007)

All Evan ever dreamed of when he was a kid was flying. He was obsessed with flying. Ok Josh.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Oh my god. Putting Evan Bourne in a match with BotchaSwagger is a guaranteed injury for Bourne. Yikes.


----------



## HullKogan (Feb 22, 2010)

KuritaDavion said:


> Big Show is a pussy. Cena would have shrugged that car shot off.


The car would have tapped.


----------



## Thor Odinsson (May 2, 2011)

KuritaDavion said:


> Big Show is a pussy. Cena would have shrugged that car shot off.


Didnt he do that in his I Quit match against Batista last year?


----------



## Dalexian (Sep 23, 2009)

It's sad, because Bourne could be the gatekeeper of the midcard... and yet they use him to sell for much less deserving individuals


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

1: I love the fact Kane has now turned into like a normal human being lol
2: People moan about Cena no selling but Big show is WALKING AFTER BEING HIT BY A CAR??? Please someone explain this


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

Dolps shrunk an inch or two


----------



## echOes (Mar 13, 2010)

Swagger vs Bourne. This matchup is both new and exciting.


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

Headliner said:


> Poor Bourne. He should of went to Smackdown.


Implying SD uses its talent any better then raw :lmao:lmao


----------



## AZwrestle (Feb 15, 2009)

Big Show went DOWN ON HIS KNEES! Cue the Swagger music.


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

OMG EVAN BOURNE IS ALIVE

Why they made Swagger Cena's opponent last week and didn't have him come out to punish Cole last night is beyond me


----------



## HockeyGoalieEh (Apr 10, 2010)

HullKogan said:


> lol why is there heart monitor noises if Show ain't got nothin in him?


Because the W.W.E. thinks people are that fucking stupid.


----------



## Serpent01 (Dec 5, 2007)

Bourne to job.


----------



## Kazz (Nov 1, 2004)




----------



## NyQuil (Jul 27, 2010)

Imagine trying to carry Show on a backboard.


----------



## Dobba (Jan 26, 2009)

Baby he was Bourne to joooooobbbbb


----------



## Superboy-Prime (Feb 21, 2010)

Welp. Evan Bourne got buried.


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Poor Evan.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

ouch


----------



## sickofcena (Feb 18, 2008)

i liked that match


----------



## fiftyonepercent (Apr 13, 2010)

Mr. Every Night said:


> *Anyone think it's kinda ironic or fucked/twisted that they use a CAR ACCIDENT angle right after Macho's death :/*



No... if they used a Jeep, then YEAH...


----------



## Coldplay619 (Apr 4, 2011)

Swagger


----------



## D-XFann9933 (Nov 24, 2006)

That was painful to watch. That match was horrible.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

:lmao


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

Jobbers be jobbin'!


----------



## WutChagoNAdoBrothA (May 9, 2010)

KuritaDavion said:


> Big Show is a pussy. Cena would have shrugged that car shot off.


If a car hits Cena the car explodes. John Cena doesn't job to cars.


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

Win for swagga i am a happy mutha fucka

VICTORY LAP!

Awww


----------



## Hydronators (Apr 13, 2011)

Wow Bournes taking selling lessons from Cena...


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

What the fuck is this fuckery?


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

Bourne/Swagger double turn! I assume.


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

Punk: "It feels like getting hit by a small car."

Big Show gets hit by a car.

King: "Like getting hit by a truck!"

Are they doing this intentionally?


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

So no one gets over in the match. Alright then.


----------



## TNAwesomeness (Jun 25, 2010)

haha awesome


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

Did Bourne just kick him and run away? Well that was strangely out of character for Evan.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

and the post-cole rebuild of swagger begins


----------



## Dalexian (Sep 23, 2009)

That was a ****1/2 caliber match that really highlighted the expertise of both men. Good show.


----------



## MizFit93 (May 9, 2011)

Aye lord Michael Cole showed up.


----------



## RKOIsmail (Sep 23, 2006)

No sell, Evan Bourne?


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

:lmao


----------



## Das Wunderberlyn (Jan 18, 2011)

bourne found his smile.


----------



## Xapury (Nov 4, 2010)

That was quick...


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Swagger needs his Eagle back.


----------



## Cerebral~Assassin (Aug 8, 2007)

TELL ME...Bourne didn't just do that. You don't FUCK with Swaggers victory lap.


----------



## Fenice (Nov 4, 2010)

I love how they harp on swagger not knowing his own strength everytime he wrestles after he had hurt jr.


----------



## HullKogan (Feb 22, 2010)

Eve's foot?


DO WANT


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

Jesus Christ, end this shit *NOW!!!*


----------



## CrotchChop (Mar 15, 2011)

aghhhhhhhhhh

ssssssssssss

aghhhhhhhhhhh

ssssssssssss

aghhhhhhhhhhh










aghhhhhhhhhh

ssssssssssss

aghhhhhhhhhhh

ssssssssssss

aghhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## D-XFann9933 (Nov 24, 2006)

Well looks like I spoke to soon because their is the man, the legend himself, Michael Cole.


----------



## Solid_Rob (Sep 26, 2010)

Eve has great leg extension.


----------



## WCWnWo4Life (Sep 1, 2009)

Please, please don't continue this horrendous fe-.........

.......no, no just keep it there, Eve.


----------



## Rickey (Apr 27, 2008)

First time seeing Beth in while.


----------



## Billy Afterthought (Jun 15, 2010)

Awww. Cole has become an outcast.


----------



## Pasab (Feb 2, 2011)

Eve :lmao


----------



## Mr. Every Night (Jan 3, 2010)

Saiyan Ryu said:


> I wish vince died in a car accident instead of Randy Savage


i gaurantee you, on the next RAW you wouldn't see a car accident angle


----------



## wrestlinn00bz (Feb 22, 2011)

Great Match tbh. I liked it alot.


----------



## Prideisking (Feb 21, 2011)

Wow Eve is flexable


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

Instant Karma said:


> Punk: "It feels like getting hit by a small car."
> 
> Big Show gets hit by a car.
> 
> ...


Vince is fucking sick and twisted...


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

Way to sell the pump handle, Evan.


----------



## ZeGermanz (Oct 5, 2010)

Solid_Rob said:


> Eve has great leg extension.


You're kidding right? With Beth's help.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

The Taco Bell 12 pack of Taco comes with your choice of Nachos or two rolls of toilet paper as a side.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Eve, you sexy, flexi bitch.


----------



## Xapury (Nov 4, 2010)

LOL THIS IS GREAT!


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

I'll take those feet.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

CrotchChop said:


> aghhhhhhhhhh
> 
> ssssssssssss
> 
> ...


:lmao


----------



## Nexus One (Jul 4, 2010)

They're bringing this sissy out yet no tribute for Macho Man Randy Savage? The WWE is lower than I ever gave them credit for...


----------



## Mpressmc (Mar 16, 2008)

So Im assuming there will be no Savage tribute of any sort tonight. What a shame..


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

psx71 said:


> Vince is fucking sick and twisted...


yes....Blame Vince


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

I actually am sort of glad with tonight's episode of raw, new feuds everywhere! No more cole/lawler BS!


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

Mpressmc said:


> So Im assuming there will be no Savage tribute of any sort tonight. What a shame..


Well they've made a few vehicle references, which honestly is more than I was expecting...


----------



## CrotchChop (Mar 15, 2011)

No Savage tribute.

Just this........

_aghhhhhhhhhh

ssssssssssss

aghhhhhhhhhhh

ssssssssssss

aghhhhhhhhhhh_


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

Way to fuck up a joke, King.


----------



## EdEddNEddy (Jan 22, 2009)

Kharma please come out and kill Cole officially now


----------



## astrosfan (Jan 26, 2005)

You messed up the joke King


----------



## wrestlinn00bz (Feb 22, 2011)

Smh at RAW promoting the rock's movies.


----------



## Mr. Every Night (Jan 3, 2010)

psx71 said:


> Vince is fucking sick and twisted...


we've known this for years, vince just likes to prove it over and over again


----------



## Billy Afterthought (Jun 15, 2010)

Rocky!


----------



## Charmqn (Feb 20, 2005)

Mpressmc said:


> So Im assuming there will be no Savage tribute of any sort tonight. What a shame..


They better show some type of tribute. If not, I will be fucking angry.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Oh Dear God can we please not get anymore Cole tonight please. 

Ah shit!!!


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Michael Cole.


----------



## Berbarito (Feb 20, 2011)

The Rock will go to the motherfucking papers


----------



## Das Wunderberlyn (Jan 18, 2011)

face turn for cole.


----------



## Cerebral~Assassin (Aug 8, 2007)

YOU SUCK TOES!


----------



## NyQuil (Jul 27, 2010)

Is this the end of Heel Cole?


----------



## Mr. Every Night (Jan 3, 2010)

dan_marino said:


> Well they've made a few vehicle references, which honestly is more than I was expecting...


This. The car wreck with Big Show was Vince's best attempt to pay homage to the legacy and years dedicated by Savage.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

Ironman match between Cole and Lawler, calling it now.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

you suck toes chants :lmao


----------



## HullKogan (Feb 22, 2010)

Mpressmc said:


> So Im assuming there will be no Savage tribute of any sort tonight. What a shame..


Are you honestly surprised by this? Its horrible, but I didn't expect anything more than a 
"in memoriam" thing.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

you suck toes !


----------



## Superboy-Prime (Feb 21, 2010)

Please god let this be the end of this feud... Please...


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

perro said:


> yes....Blame Vince


He makes the final decision of what to air or not...and seeing as their are alot of vehicle crashing references tonight, I'm wondering who actually was the man to actually allow them to air them or even have them on.


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

"It shouldn't be about me. It should be about MACHO MAN!"

*tribute package*


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

MARK YEATON!


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

I'm so glad the WWE's doing this and the Big Show angle earlier instead of paying tribute to Macho Man!

*SO* glad!!!


----------



## CandyCoatedChaos (Dec 15, 2009)

GO HEAT BITCH.


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

Mark Yeaton 3:16


----------



## Xapury (Nov 4, 2010)

LOL THE CHANT!


----------



## Red Gate (Apr 8, 2011)

Yes,apoligize for the horrible fucking fued


----------



## Mpressmc (Mar 16, 2008)

Kind of messed up when you consider the fact that Benoit had a whole RAW dedicated to him the night after his killing spree. Savage was the greatest ever. This show should have been just like the Raw is Owen. RAW IS SAVAGE!!!


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Cole is such a Pussy.


----------



## MizFit93 (May 9, 2011)

No more Cole mine, no more Cole matches. I could deal with that. haha


----------



## ZeGermanz (Oct 5, 2010)

Cole still has a 2/1 record over Lawler.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

what about booker? apologize to booker!


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

Woah, Oregon is merciless.


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

psx71 said:


> He makes the final decision of what to air or not...and seeing as their are alot of vehicle crashing references tonight, I'm wondering who actually was the man to actually allow them to air them or even have them on.


aside from the fact hhh has taken over that shit

Vince only approved what was given to him by the writers

also its most likley a coincidence


----------



## WCWnWo4Life (Sep 1, 2009)

Keep him the FUCK away from that table for-fucking-ever. Please, no more unbearable commentary.


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

This better not be a face turn. 
He got annoying as a heel, but it was 400 times worse when there were two face commentators.


----------



## Zaiko (Aug 19, 2010)

Mpressmc said:


> Kind of messed up when you consider the fact that Benoit had a whole RAW dedicated to him the night after his killing spree. Savage was the greatest ever. This show should have been just like the Raw is Owen. RAW IS SAVAGE!!!


No... He definitely did not.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

HALLELUJAH!


----------



## HullKogan (Feb 22, 2010)

ONE MORE MATCH! ONE MORE MATCH! ONE MORE MATCH! ONE MORE MATCH!





Just kidding.


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

"I also wanna thank you for giving me a picture that's going to be on me my this year's Christmas card."


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

that bbq sauce!


----------



## Billy Afterthought (Jun 15, 2010)

Mpressmc said:


> Kind of messed up when you consider the fact that Benoit had a whole RAW dedicated to him the night after his killing spree. Savage was the greatest ever. This show should have been just like the Raw is Owen. RAW IS SAVAGE!!!


To be fair, I don't think the WWE knew all the details of the Benoit situation at the time.


----------



## Rmx820 (May 25, 2009)

WWE Monday Night Raw, brought to you by Altoids.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Mpressmc said:


> Kind of messed up when you consider the fact that Benoit had a whole RAW dedicated to him the night after his killing spree. Savage was the greatest ever. This show should have been just like the Raw is Owen. RAW IS SAVAGE!!!


Everyone who has ever gotten a tribute show has been an active wrestler.


----------



## Dalexian (Sep 23, 2009)

Nice mixed pop for Mizzy


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

JUST END THIS!!!!


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

So...that's that?


----------



## Berbarito (Feb 20, 2011)

MIZ to kill Riley.


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

So, Lawler is 40 minutes of this show then? 

RATINGS!

8*D


----------



## Mike` (Mar 26, 2011)

MIZ!


----------



## korndogg123 (Feb 27, 2005)

SENOR MIZ!!!


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

So is this feud FINALLY over?!?!


----------



## Kingofstuff (Mar 14, 2010)

Cole looks like a shaved chimp.


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

MIZ


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

awesooooooommmmmeeeeee


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

And speaking of whiny obnoxious losers........


----------



## Peapod (Jul 29, 2010)

Time for an angry promo.


----------



## Cerebral~Assassin (Aug 8, 2007)

Rileys gonna get his ass kicked. I'm calling it.


----------



## Hydronators (Apr 13, 2011)




----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

product placement :lmao

hahaha miz


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

The Miz looking especially cranky. Must be his time of the month.


----------



## Coldplay619 (Apr 4, 2011)

STOP IT!! I DONT WANT ANYMORE!!! YES THE MIZ!!


----------



## Das Wunderberlyn (Jan 18, 2011)

i'm the miz and i'm buried.


----------



## WCWnWo4Life (Sep 1, 2009)

FUCK FUCK FUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUCK THIS COMPANY


----------



## Prideisking (Feb 21, 2011)

Well no more Cole-King feud


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

A-ri what a joke.


----------



## KnowYourRole (Jul 1, 2007)

We just witnessed the end of an era Heel Cole is no more.


----------



## Berbarito (Feb 20, 2011)

King just called the Cena-Miz match a masterpiece?

Die.


----------



## theREIGN™ (Apr 23, 2011)

omg I never thought I'd be so happy to see regular old face pussy, ready to get run over by anybody Michael Cole. Cole's face turn is the biggest thing to happen on RAW in a long time. Thank God this wasn't drawn out even more.


----------



## Dobba (Jan 26, 2009)

How can they end this RAW without resorting to The Yeti?


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

A masterpiece of a match.....wow wwe you guys didn't see the same ppv i did


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

Here comes the break up and fued


----------



## Coldplay619 (Apr 4, 2011)

It was like a masterpiece? WHAT!?!


----------



## wrestlinn00bz (Feb 22, 2011)

THERE GONNA SPLIT UP !!!!


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

Alex Riley with his Don West dress shirt.


----------



## Venge™ (Aug 30, 2007)

Miz needs to head to smackdown.


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

MIKE CHIODA! YOU DIE TONIGHT!

Wait, Riley?


----------



## CandyCoatedChaos (Dec 15, 2009)

RILEY DOESN'T NEED YOU MIZ.


----------



## Disciple514 (Jul 29, 2010)

King saying Cena and the Miz match was a masterpiece. Where's Booker T. What the Hell.


----------



## Cerebral~Assassin (Aug 8, 2007)

A-Ri is a disgrace to Miz.


----------



## Mr. Every Night (Jan 3, 2010)

Although this isn't a TNA thread, i'm sure they'll put on a much better tribute this Thursday at least a video package.

Anyways, Miz will turn on Riley i guess lol


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

Oh goody, an Alex Riley storyline.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

KharmaGeddon sign is excellent.


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

Alex Riley face turn???


----------



## Berbarito (Feb 20, 2011)

Blame Chioda ffs.


----------



## Dalexian (Sep 23, 2009)

Calling out Chioda would have been epic... Calling out Riley... feels... stale?


----------



## Coldplay619 (Apr 4, 2011)

Ruck Fules.


----------



## Mpressmc (Mar 16, 2008)

Billy Afterthought said:


> To be fair, I don't think the WWE knew all the details of the Benoit situation at the time.


Oh, I know they didn't. But is that an excuse. What is Benoit compared to Savage... NOTHING.


----------



## KnowYourRole (Jul 1, 2007)

Classic heel blaming his faults onto someone else.


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Look's like we're going to see Miz vs Riley.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

mike choida


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 21, 2011)

Miz!


----------



## CrotchChop (Mar 15, 2011)

Riley and Miz are setting everyone up..............no doubt.


----------



## HullKogan (Feb 22, 2010)

Dobba said:


> How can they end this RAW without resorting to The Yeti?


----------



## Das Wunderberlyn (Jan 18, 2011)

ted dibiase vs virgil in 2011


----------



## EraOfAwesome (Nov 25, 2010)

Banned at ringside? 

Derrrr...?


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

Yes, blame Riley for you rehashing an angle from 12 years ago!


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

CandyCoatedChaos said:


> RILEY DOESN'T NEED YOU MIZ.


Implying riley would have a job if it wasn't for the miz


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Miz vs. Riley, the feud no one wants to see.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

I swear if we get Miz Vs. Cena 4 we riot.


----------



## WCWnWo4Life (Sep 1, 2009)

Banned *AT* ringside? HHHHMMMMMMMMMMMM????????


----------



## Coldplay619 (Apr 4, 2011)

I hate Mike Chioda so much....


----------



## Cerebral~Assassin (Aug 8, 2007)

Rileys getting pissed off. He's gonna stunner Miz. I can sense it.


----------



## korndogg123 (Feb 27, 2005)

OK Cole, stand up and make the match already.


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

Really!


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

its a mac


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

It's funny because riley is far more talented than miz will ever be


----------



## Das Wunderberlyn (Jan 18, 2011)

STING is in the rafters


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

I am so sick of the Rat GM its not even funny.


----------



## Hydronators (Apr 13, 2011)

SP103 said:


> I swear if we get Miz Vs. Cena 4 we riot.


Dont worry im thinking Its Cena vs Truth for the rights to Little Jimmy


----------



## CandyCoatedChaos (Dec 15, 2009)

DENIED.


----------



## CrotchChop (Mar 15, 2011)

DENIED BITCH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Knoc (May 17, 2011)

Coldplay619 said:


> I hate Mike Chioda so much....


Ditto. I don't know why they've been booking him to be such an annoyance lately.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Chioda is corrupt.


----------



## theREIGN™ (Apr 23, 2011)

People complain about the idea of Miz/Riley, but it'd be great for The Miz. Alex Riley's only holding The Miz back at this point and that's nothing against Riley.


----------



## Dobba (Jan 26, 2009)

Josh, if you get any closer to that microphone this show will definitely not be PG anymore.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

What was that about Miz not being buried?


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

DFUSCMAN said:


> It's funny because riley is far more talented than miz will ever be


he has proved time and time again he isn't


----------



## Coldplay619 (Apr 4, 2011)

Miz buried.


----------



## Cerebral~Assassin (Aug 8, 2007)

Miz got pwnd.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

:lmao @ Alex


----------



## Das Wunderberlyn (Jan 18, 2011)

it wasn't my fault... haha


----------



## Berbarito (Feb 20, 2011)

BUUUUUUURN!


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

time for a-ri to put the thumbs down powerbomb miz through the announce table and rip up his personal service contract.


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

BURRRRNNN!!!


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

miz on riley rape


----------



## Billy Afterthought (Jun 15, 2010)

OH NO HE DIDNT!!!


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

miz's facial expression :lmao


----------



## wrestlinn00bz (Feb 22, 2011)

GET EM RILEY


----------



## HullKogan (Feb 22, 2010)

THE Jorge Suarez™ said:


> STING is in the rafters


----------



## CandyCoatedChaos (Dec 15, 2009)

SITCK IT TO HIM A-RI!


----------



## Fire at Heart (Jun 29, 2010)

MIZ sucks is he crying on the mic wtf?!


----------



## Xapury (Nov 4, 2010)

Yes!back to the midcard Miz!


----------



## CrotchChop (Mar 15, 2011)

ANYONE ELSE FEEL KINDA GHEY WATCHING THIS LOVER SPAT????????


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

OH NO SHE DI-NNT!

OH YES SHE DID, GIRLFRIEND!


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

YOU SHUT YOUR MOUTH!


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Are we going to Virgil & DiBiase this thing?


----------



## Ruckus (Mar 30, 2010)

This is an abusive relationship.


----------



## Coldplay619 (Apr 4, 2011)

The "W" is backwards D:


----------



## Kingofstuff (Mar 14, 2010)

Why do they insist on making Riley look like a spineless bitch?


----------



## Shining_Wizard1979 (Sep 8, 2009)

Close-up of Miz= Cletus the Slack Jawed Yokel.


----------



## WutChagoNAdoBrothA (May 9, 2010)

Miz is an awesome actor/promoer


----------



## Hydronators (Apr 13, 2011)

Miz sounds like the IWC :lmao


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

Disappointment after disappointment.

Yep, that sounds like Alex Riley.


----------



## Mpressmc (Mar 16, 2008)

Reiley getting ready to turn face.. Whoever said virgil- dibiase hit the nail on the head


----------



## wrestlinn00bz (Feb 22, 2011)

COME ON A RI GET EMMM


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

shit just got real


----------



## Dice Darwin (Sep 7, 2010)

Is that Madison Rayne and Tara in the ring?


----------



## ZeGermanz (Oct 5, 2010)

Coldplay619 said:


> The "W" is backwards D:


Old story is old. It's upside down to be an M for Miz.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

raging miz is pretty awesome


----------



## korndogg123 (Feb 27, 2005)

OHHHHHHH!!!!!!


----------



## WCWnWo4Life (Sep 1, 2009)

Kick his ass, Riley. YEEEEEESSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS!!!!!


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

"I AM SICK OF YOUR MIND-NUMBING STUPIDITY!"

Aren't we all, Miz...


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

You know, we could actually be having a match right now.


----------



## Ditcka (Jul 6, 2010)

A-Ri Face turn!


----------



## CandyCoatedChaos (Dec 15, 2009)

GOOOOOOOOO RILEYY!!! BEAT A HOLE IN KERMIT


----------



## Cerebral~Assassin (Aug 8, 2007)

Holy crap! A-RI UNLEASHED!!!


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

WE WHOOPIN ASS HERE YA'LL.


----------



## Das Wunderberlyn (Jan 18, 2011)

HUGE POP ALEX FUCKING RILEYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Just a domestic dispute. They'll have makeup sex in a few hours.


----------



## Piercdbruh (Apr 5, 2011)

Way to no-sell that kick!!!!


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

:lmao


----------



## Berbarito (Feb 20, 2011)

Boom.

A-Ri on fire.


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

Its official. The Miz just took the Express Train to Jobber Town.


----------



## Prideisking (Feb 21, 2011)

A-Ri!!!!!!!


----------



## Dalexian (Sep 23, 2009)

This is really erotic


----------



## Billy Afterthought (Jun 15, 2010)

:lmao


----------



## iMac (Feb 23, 2007)

Wow. Look at A-Ri go.


----------



## Shining_Wizard1979 (Sep 8, 2009)

Miz getting beaten by his second NXT rookie.


----------



## joeycalz (Jan 8, 2010)

I AM LOVING THIS.


----------



## Knoc (May 17, 2011)

Lol! Hopefully Riley goes to Smackdown and these two don't feud.


----------



## Skullduggery (Jan 5, 2009)

Dobba said:


> Josh, if you get any closer to that microphone this show will definitely not be PG anymore.


:lmao


----------



## theREIGN™ (Apr 23, 2011)

Alex Riley face turn. I guess this might take him from lackey/jobber to upper mid card guy.


----------



## JStoner (Jun 10, 2010)

I am thoroughly enjoying this.


----------



## AlwaysBrave (Jan 6, 2010)

YOU WERE SUPPOSED TO BE MY FRIEND!


----------



## CoverD (Jun 18, 2007)

I'm like McDonalds...I'm lovin' it.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 21, 2011)

Pop of the night: Alex Riley?!?!?!?!?!??!


----------



## Mpressmc (Mar 16, 2008)

LMAO Miz gettinting his ass handed to him


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

its on like saigon now fuck yeah!


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)




----------



## mellison24 (Feb 10, 2011)

Legit marking out at Riley turning on Miz right now, even though it was inevitable!!!!


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Miz taking a beating like a champ. WE WANT BLOOD to seal this fued!


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

Riley Chants


----------



## Ruckus (Mar 30, 2010)

Riley chants!


----------



## korndogg123 (Feb 27, 2005)

A-Ri's taking Virgil to a whole new level!!!!


----------



## Dyme_SES (Jun 14, 2010)

yeah riley chants!!!!!!


----------



## ikarinokami (Aug 28, 2008)

FACE TURN


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

*Thumbs down A-Bomb throught the announce table!*


----------



## EdEddNEddy (Jan 22, 2009)

there was a Riley chant


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

From WWE Champ to getting owned by A-Ri: The Miz Story.


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

This is like Dibiase/Orton done right.


----------



## Figure4Leglock (Aug 18, 2010)

DAMN A-Ride is feeeeliiiing it!!!!


----------



## Cerebral~Assassin (Aug 8, 2007)

:lmao Miz is getting buried by ALEX RILEY!


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

Wow!
An instant "Riley" chant!


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

''Riley'' chants, fuck sake :lmao.


----------



## HockeyGoalieEh (Apr 10, 2010)

Notice how he removed Miz's tie to avoid getting himself fired. He's a veteran.


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

Riley 3:16


----------



## Das Wunderberlyn (Jan 18, 2011)

Riley Chants.


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

Riley is sloppy even while doing a beat down


----------



## Berbarito (Feb 20, 2011)

RILEY CHANTS! Jaysus.


----------



## HullKogan (Feb 22, 2010)

Miz just lost the little credibility he had left.


----------



## Billy Afterthought (Jun 15, 2010)

Riley getting chants? :lmao


----------



## WCWnWo4Life (Sep 1, 2009)

And Riley is all of a sudden over.

NOW DISMISS HIM.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

So...he goes back to Smackdown now, right?


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

I'M MARKING OUT BRO


----------



## Pasab (Feb 2, 2011)

The Miss...


----------



## Piercdbruh (Apr 5, 2011)

The Miz is busted open?


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

wow did I just see A-Ri not botch???


----------



## CrotchChop (Mar 15, 2011)

WWE is slipping..............we're seeing actual storyline progression tonight!


----------



## natetendo83 (Jan 26, 2009)

Woa that was actually rather entertaining


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

Finally he'll go to SD.


----------



## Kamaria (Jun 10, 2009)

I'm not even watching this because I was so pissed off at Over the Limit....is this for real?


----------



## Nexus One (Jul 4, 2010)

Riley chants...this is bigger than anything Morrison has ever done


----------



## Dalexian (Sep 23, 2009)

Now quick! Get up and no-sell Miz! Haven't you learned ANYTHING!?


----------



## CandyCoatedChaos (Dec 15, 2009)

Lol. Rileyyy. He dun good.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

That was actually pretty good right there.


----------



## Coldplay619 (Apr 4, 2011)

Buried six feet under.


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

Walking out like a BOSS


----------



## Shining_Wizard1979 (Sep 8, 2009)

There's that "credible" champ we heard so much about. . . getting whipped by his personal shopper.


----------



## mellison24 (Feb 10, 2011)

Now THAT can be summed up in one word.........AWWWWWWWWWESOOOOOOOOOOOME!!!!!!!


----------



## Mst (Sep 25, 2010)

HockeyGoalieEh said:


> Notice how he removed Miz's tie to avoid getting himself fired. He's a veteran.


He knows the rules


----------



## Cerebral~Assassin (Aug 8, 2007)

I'm actually shocked at what just happened.


----------



## Xapury (Nov 4, 2010)

RILEY CHANT!LOL


----------



## Disciple514 (Jul 29, 2010)

Its about damn time Riley.


----------



## distany (Apr 13, 2011)

*BLOOD*


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

I love seeing Miz getting his ass kicked. Even if it is by someone who's an even bigger douche than he is!


----------



## Berbarito (Feb 20, 2011)

Riley to break Takers streak at WM28.

Book it.


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

Now I don't have to see Riley on Raw anymore right? Please?


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

Riley's gonna be so big holy shit.


----------



## Fire at Heart (Jun 29, 2010)

weakest chicken shit heel ever haha!


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

ok that was BS :no:


----------



## Das Wunderberlyn (Jan 18, 2011)

Riley is the best virgil since virgil


----------



## Shazayum (Jan 4, 2010)

RILEY IS FUCKING AWESOME.


----------



## CC91 (Jan 7, 2008)

RILEY! RILEY! RILEY!


----------



## Knoc (May 17, 2011)

OnToTheNextOne said:


> YOU WERE SUPPOSED TO BE MY FRIEND!


----------



## CrotchChop (Mar 15, 2011)

awesssssssssssssssssssssssssooooooomeee


----------



## CandyCoatedChaos (Dec 15, 2009)

Won't sniff at a Riley/Miz fued.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 21, 2011)

Holy sht A-ri got about the same pop as Bret Fucking Hart!


----------



## Cerebral~Assassin (Aug 8, 2007)

Riley will now head over to Smackdown and do the same to Orton, take the World title and main event Wrestlemania against Undertaker ending the streak.


----------



## AZwrestle (Feb 15, 2009)

The Miz has a pretty bad armpit rash. IT MUST BE RILEY'S FAULT!


----------



## The-Rock-Says (Feb 28, 2011)

Riley = great.


----------



## RKO696 (Apr 12, 2010)

Miz is getting owned by A-Ri? :lmao

Are you serious?

Miz went from being a WWE champion to getting his ass kicked by a guy who has jobbed to every major star in the company?

Great booking WWE

Even tho i'm extremely happy Riley doesn't come out looking like a chump for once

But this made no fucking sense


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

Wow, Riley's going to get over really fast. Nicely done. 
Don't screw this up.


----------



## Venge™ (Aug 30, 2007)

That was actually....pretty good.


----------



## ZeGermanz (Oct 5, 2010)

Still 50 minutes of this RAW to go..


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

So why was Riley drafted again?


----------



## DaGhost (Jan 25, 2010)

Riley chants


----------



## CC91 (Jan 7, 2008)

He has to stay on RAW now, to keep the momentum


----------



## CrotchChop (Mar 15, 2011)

Is Virgil too old to form a tag-team with Riley?


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

That Old Spice ad is fucking class! ''I'm on a horse.'' :lmao


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

Wsupden said:


> Riley's gonna be so big holy shit.


after the initial "miz heat" wears off hes gonna fall flat on his face

Don't expect Riley to win a feud with the miz ether


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

Did Alex Riley cause a Database Error? You know, besides in Pyro's pants.


----------



## Kingofstuff (Mar 14, 2010)

Finally Riley gets to do his own thing. He never needed that pudgy ****** in the first place.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

Riley causing the forum to crash. Well done.


----------



## Roler42 (Nov 9, 2010)

holy shit... in a matter of seconds riley got over with the crowd


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Shake Weight! Best commercial in history right there.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Miz just went A-RI!


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Ricardo vs. Riley, book it


----------



## Dalexian (Sep 23, 2009)

AZwrestle said:


> The Miz has a pretty bad armpit rash. IT MUST BE RILEY'S FAULT!


That looked like a surgical scar to me, but I have no idea what kind of surgery he'd have there


----------



## distany (Apr 13, 2011)

decent raw thus far though i have a guy feeling that the me will kill it


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

ZeGermanz said:


> Still 50 minutes of this RAW to go..


It's weird to think about. This RAW has felt so slow.


----------



## Hydronators (Apr 13, 2011)

Alex Riley T-Shirt out next week... Book It


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

And next week Riley just gets beat by Ted Dibiase clean on SD knowing them.


----------



## Mr. Every Night (Jan 3, 2010)

Wow, i actually kinda cheered for Riley for once. This angle went over well and it was good to put him over the Miz, he needed the rub to be honest. Miz is already over big time, Riley wasn't. Great angle by the WWE. I'm looking forward to see these two feud soon i hope.


----------



## jaybyrd18 (Oct 30, 2007)

Aaaaaannnnddd rileys over
Unfortunatly at miz' expense


----------



## Dobba (Jan 26, 2009)

Alex Riley is almost as over as Little Jimmy.


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

Roler42 said:


> holy shit... in a matter of seconds riley got over with the crowd


god the iwc is short sighted


----------



## Bubba T (Jan 31, 2005)

JuviJuiceIsLoose said:


> You know, we could actually be having a match right now.


Why?


----------



## Shazayum (Jan 4, 2010)

RAW has been awesome, by the way.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

MARYSE


----------



## Dalexian (Sep 23, 2009)

Kong Buffet!


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

:lmao Melina looks so bored.


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Plz let Kharma show up.


----------



## korndogg123 (Feb 27, 2005)

Holy crap, an eight divas tag match? Is Kharma gonna kill ALL of them?!


----------



## Billy Afterthought (Jun 15, 2010)

Melina is that you?


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

KHARMA


----------



## EdEddNEddy (Jan 22, 2009)

Kharma is going to have a field day out there now. Kill 8 diva's


----------



## Kazz (Nov 1, 2004)

It's a buffet for Kharma!


----------



## Mr. Every Night (Jan 3, 2010)

Gosh Maryse is a fucking goddess.

Riley was mega over tonight..!!!


----------



## bme (Sep 23, 2005)

8-divas tag match ?

definitely a piss break


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

RKO696 said:


> Miz is getting owned by A-Ri? :lmao
> 
> Are you serious?
> 
> ...



It actually makes all the sense in the world.

It's not like Miz was a dominant or even really credible WWE Champion. Riley's bigger than he is and should whoop his ass all over the arena.

It's good booking because Miz blaming Riley because of the mistakes.


----------



## Frozen Inferno (Aug 3, 2010)

Hot damn, a Gail Kim appearance in a match!


----------



## Hydronators (Apr 13, 2011)

Kharmas gonna beat up 8 divas?!! Steamroller is a better name for her than Kharma :lmao


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

Who wants to bet that half of these divas won't get tagged in?


----------



## wwefrank (Apr 23, 2011)

raw tonight have been really good awesome segment


----------



## Boss Monster (Feb 19, 2006)

Kharma to destoy everyone!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## KITD (Aug 22, 2009)

Eve, Natalya, Kelly and gail, my guess


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

Oh Beth, you used to matter.


----------



## CandyCoatedChaos (Dec 15, 2009)

BEFF SIGHTING!


----------



## Berbarito (Feb 20, 2011)

8 divas vs Kharma. This should be good.


----------



## Dark Storm (Nov 30, 2010)

Silent Alarm said:


> That Old Spice ad is fucking class! ''I'm on a horse.'' :lmao


Sheer awesome, indeed.


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

fuck beth phoenix getting jobber entrance


----------



## EraOfAwesome (Nov 25, 2010)

Kharmaaaaaaaaaaa.


----------



## Piercdbruh (Apr 5, 2011)

Finally! Beth Phoenix and Kong in the same ring!


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

kharma Multi Kill!


----------



## Ditcka (Jul 6, 2010)

God I hope we get a Beth Phoenix Kharma interaction right here


----------



## WCWnWo4Life (Sep 1, 2009)

It's time for a Kharma Slaughter Fest! OOOOOOOOOOOHHHH YEEEEEAAAAHHH!


----------



## HullKogan (Feb 22, 2010)

For being skinny girls, the Bellas sure do have some thick, yummy thighs.


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

Kharma comes out to destroy them all.. except beth ofc


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Can Melina get future endeavored already?
And it's a sad day when Beth Phoenix and Gail Kim have to come out to Kelly Kelly's music.


----------



## Dalexian (Sep 23, 2009)

Holy shit... the female talent in the ring is awesome right now. If we could just take Kelly and Maryse out of this, it would be a legit match.


----------



## Coldplay619 (Apr 4, 2011)

Kharma segment.


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

Ultra-sarcastic Cole might be bearable.


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

Kong about to destroy _multiple_ divas.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

KELLY KELLY


----------



## Shining_Wizard1979 (Sep 8, 2009)

Kharma's got a shot at 8 Divas at once. Well, 6. Gail and Beth are out there.


----------



## CC91 (Jan 7, 2008)

I hope Cole goes back to heel mode


----------



## KnowYourRole (Jul 1, 2007)

Can't wait to see Kharma take out 8 divas.


----------



## qtgaines (Jan 4, 2011)

Karma finna eat everyone


----------



## ElTerrible (Feb 8, 2004)

Moment of truth for a Kharma/Gail feud.


----------



## Dobba (Jan 26, 2009)

Wow that lasted long.


----------



## Nexus One (Jul 4, 2010)

Kharma about to have a showdown with Kharma


----------



## Boss Monster (Feb 19, 2006)

OMGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGG


----------



## korndogg123 (Feb 27, 2005)

Oh shit, here she comes!


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

KHARMA


----------



## WutChagoNAdoBrothA (May 9, 2010)

awesome kharma


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

Awesome riff is awesome.


----------



## Kazz (Nov 1, 2004)

Welcome to Kharmageddon!


----------



## CandyCoatedChaos (Dec 15, 2009)

Beth better not get squashed. I'll be pissed.


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

Thank God they did it early.

INSTANT KHARMA'S GONNA GET YOU


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

Shining_Wizard1979 said:


> Kharma's got a shot at 8 Divas at once. Well, 6. Gail and Beth are out there.


GETTUM A BODY BAG!


----------



## iMac (Feb 23, 2007)

Oh shit! 

Kharma!


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

That didn't take long!


----------



## Frozen Inferno (Aug 3, 2010)

Well, that didn't take long.


----------



## MizFit93 (May 9, 2011)

Kharma/Beth feud to start here? I hope.


----------



## Cerebral~Assassin (Aug 8, 2007)

Business just picked up bitches.


----------



## WCWnWo4Life (Sep 1, 2009)

She ain't even wasting time. SHIT JUST GOT REAL.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Beth is ready to kick a bitch's ass.


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

HERE COMES THE PAIN


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

Kharma's about to kill 8 bitches at once!


----------



## Dropkick Murphy (Sep 22, 2005)




----------



## Xapury (Nov 4, 2010)

So...Cole is a bitch now?


----------



## Red Gate (Apr 8, 2011)

They've all gathered in one spot...


----------



## Mpressmc (Mar 16, 2008)

Beth vs Karma!! interesting


----------



## scias423 (Jan 7, 2006)

this raw keeps getting better


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

NO! NOT BETH! BETH, RUN!


----------



## Das Wunderberlyn (Jan 18, 2011)

just go you fat fucking shit.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

At least Beth is out here. Maybe lead to something...


----------



## The XL (Aug 7, 2006)

Kharma vs Beth plz


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

SHIT JUST GOT REAL, AND SOME BITCHES ARE GOING TO DIE!!!


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Beth Pheonix should stand up to her. She's the only one that can.


----------



## CoverD (Jun 18, 2007)

Kharma is going to clean fucking house...8v1 is still no match for her.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

ooooooh yeah!!


----------



## Ruckus (Mar 30, 2010)

Kharma put us out of our misery.


----------



## HockeyGoalieEh (Apr 10, 2010)

Kharma? Don't worry, Gail Kim is in the ring.


----------



## HullKogan (Feb 22, 2010)

Divas all just peed themselves a litte


----------



## Cerebral~Assassin (Aug 8, 2007)

8 on 1?


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

Nexus style beatdown?


----------



## Coldplay619 (Apr 4, 2011)

go beth go


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

FEMALE NEXUS!


----------



## Xapury (Nov 4, 2010)

That was fast!


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

So we have Melina on the heel team, & even Maryse who at least has a better look. We have Gail & Beth on the face team, and the top ones are the Bellas & Kelly Kelly. Alrighty!

Kharma gonna go Steven Segal on their asses!


----------



## Boss Monster (Feb 19, 2006)

OMFGGGGGGGGGGG


----------



## Mpressmc (Mar 16, 2008)

I think Kelly is eventually going to side with Karma


----------



## i_know_who_i_am™ (Jun 26, 2007)

_I'd like to see Kong take Kelly with a strap on_


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

What the fuck is this? :lmao


----------



## MizFit93 (May 9, 2011)

What the blue hell is happening?


----------



## CandyCoatedChaos (Dec 15, 2009)

Is that how a fat girl orgasms?


----------



## Serpent01 (Dec 5, 2007)

WTF?


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

The fuck is this shit?


----------



## Rmx820 (May 25, 2009)

................................................................................................................................................................


----------



## Piercdbruh (Apr 5, 2011)

WTF!!!


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

Awww, Kharma just wants to be accepted.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

WTF is this.


----------



## EraOfAwesome (Nov 25, 2010)

...wtf?


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

the fuck?


----------



## iMac (Feb 23, 2007)

What the...?


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

This is like the end of a bad Segal movie.

The fuck is going on now?


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

The hell...


----------



## Ditcka (Jul 6, 2010)

wtf is going on


----------



## Berbarito (Feb 20, 2011)

What in the name of all that is fuck?


----------



## korndogg123 (Feb 27, 2005)

WTF is this?!


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

Seriously what the fucking fucking fuck is this


----------



## Cerebral~Assassin (Aug 8, 2007)

Kharma just buried herself.


----------



## Hydronators (Apr 13, 2011)

WTF?!!!


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

Kharma is suffering from a heart attack or serious indigestion.


----------



## CoverD (Jun 18, 2007)

You gotta be kidding me...


----------



## Thor Odinsson (May 2, 2011)

Ummmm........the fuck?


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

showin off those actin chops


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

The fuck?


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

This is good.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Um what the fuck is Karma doing?


----------



## EdEddNEddy (Jan 22, 2009)

What the hell is going on?


----------



## qtgaines (Jan 4, 2011)

lol


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

Stop crying, and kill these bitches!!!


----------



## i_know_who_i_am™ (Jun 26, 2007)

_Is Kong taking a shit_


----------



## Prideisking (Feb 21, 2011)

And Vince destroys the Kharma character


----------



## Boss Monster (Feb 19, 2006)

WHAT THE FUCK


----------



## Ruckus (Mar 30, 2010)

Period?


----------



## Das Wunderberlyn (Jan 18, 2011)

why is she crying?

did she visit big show at backstage?


----------



## Nexus One (Jul 4, 2010)

THE POP! That's BIG! Damn near HUGE


----------



## Mpressmc (Mar 16, 2008)

She must have ran out of twinkies


----------



## WCWnWo4Life (Sep 1, 2009)

What the fuck is going on here.......? Way to kill the crowd there, guys.


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

Kharma better be trolling! da hell..


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

I'd cry too if my makeup looked like that.


----------



## WutChagoNAdoBrothA (May 9, 2010)

One of the divas stole her pudding. She's guilt tripping them into a confession


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

Nice WWE, Nice


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

What the F is happening???
She just wants to be one of the "girls" and thought she would be accepted if she just beat them all up???

Spinelli (Recess) would never do this!


----------



## Pasab (Feb 2, 2011)

What ?


----------



## Knoc (May 17, 2011)

Way to ruin the only legit monster you have on the roster. Is she crying in the middle of the ring admist boring chants.


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

what in the blue hell???


----------



## down_nola (Jun 28, 2010)

this is genius!


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Here's an idea: Why don't the 8 girls just leave now?


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)




----------



## CoverD (Jun 18, 2007)

I dunno what's worse, this or an actual Diva match.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

...


----------



## Cerebral~Assassin (Aug 8, 2007)

Too much vagina to handle for Kharma.


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

What the damn?


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

No, come on, this is healthy. Let's work out our emotions here, guys.


----------



## Mst (Sep 25, 2010)

worst booking possible right dere


----------



## KITD (Aug 22, 2009)

hulking up?


----------



## Undertaker_Fan94 (Jan 27, 2009)

fpalm:no:


----------



## Berbarito (Feb 20, 2011)

*confused*


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

kharma is having tna nightmares


----------



## Disciple514 (Jul 29, 2010)

What the hell am I witnessing here


----------



## qtgaines (Jan 4, 2011)

Boards crashed for that bullshit?


----------



## korndogg123 (Feb 27, 2005)

Quoting Stu from The Hangover "WHAT THE FUCK IS GOING ON?!?!?!?!"


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

... ok then.


----------



## Dropkick Murphy (Sep 22, 2005)

Quick, someone go to the papers!


----------



## bme (Sep 23, 2005)

WTF is THIS ?


----------



## Xapury (Nov 4, 2010)

LOL FORUM CRASH FOR KHARMA CRYING"


----------



## ikarinokami (Aug 28, 2008)

what is hunter smoking, this is either going to be genius and a train wreck


----------



## Dalexian (Sep 23, 2009)

I... have no words. I think it'll be better if we come back and the Main Event is starting


----------



## Ditcka (Jul 6, 2010)

If R-Truth and Kharma don't get together to form "Team-Cocaine is a Hell of a Drug" than I have no faith in WWE


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)




----------



## Hydronators (Apr 13, 2011)

Did she just find out she was released already?


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

I think we had a Database Error because everyone tried to log on to post one thing:

"What the fuck?"


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Kharma auditioning for "That's What I Am: 2."


----------



## Serpent01 (Dec 5, 2007)

That was the complete opposite of what i was expecting. Seriously? WTF


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

she ate one to many twinkies backstage. Shes not used to real catering since TNA had a "bring your own meal" rule.


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

What the F is happening???
She just wants to be one of the "girls" and thought she would be accepted if she just beat them all up???

Spinelli (Recess) would never do this!


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

she is talking to herself like R-TRUTH, i bet he RAPED her.


----------



## Ruckus (Mar 30, 2010)




----------



## Piercdbruh (Apr 5, 2011)

CandyCoatedChaos said:


> Is that how a fat girl orgasms?


No. They jiggle alot more. I've done it to more than a few!


----------



## Mpressmc (Mar 16, 2008)

Maybe she is also upset there is no Macho Man tribute tonight..


----------



## Das Wunderberlyn (Jan 18, 2011)

they'll come up with some shits like kharma is not good looking as other divas, etc


----------



## Shining_Wizard1979 (Sep 8, 2009)

I think that, in light of WWE's anti-bullying campaign, Kharma finally feels bad for picking on everyone. . . except Michelle McCool.


----------



## Frozen Inferno (Aug 3, 2010)

LOL, the comedic monster role begins a month after she debuts...must be a record time.


----------



## Coldplay619 (Apr 4, 2011)

No hope...no hope.


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

*BOOOOOOO!!!!!!*

I know it's character development, but still...

*BOOOOOO!!!!!*


----------



## Red Gate (Apr 8, 2011)

I don't get this.


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

Is Russo booking tonight?


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Wow :lmao


----------



## RKO696 (Apr 12, 2010)

What the motherfuck?


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

That was odd, wonder were they are going with this.


----------



## Shazayum (Jan 4, 2010)

kharma is by far the most interesting thing in the WWE. what was that? idk, neither does anyone, but i'm really curious and thats a great thing.


----------



## iMac (Feb 23, 2007)

They're gonna say she was bullied as child aren't they? As a way of promoting this STAR thing.


----------



## Rickey (Apr 27, 2008)




----------



## WCWnWo4Life (Sep 1, 2009)

So she spends weeks killing the Divas and then when she's right in the midst of them....she breaks down.

Utter bullshit, but what else do you expect WWE creative to do to those who made their name in the indys?


----------



## Mr. Every Night (Jan 3, 2010)

Looks like Kharma is pulling a sort of Mick Foley (mankind) type of gimmick


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

I'm going to laugh my ass off if they come back from commercial and she's still in the ring crying for no reason.


----------



## Coney718 (Oct 11, 2010)

WTF was that????? U build her up to be a monster only to have her crying in the middle of the ring. smh


----------



## Hydronators (Apr 13, 2011)

Did she just find out she was released already?

PS She just killed the forum :lmao


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

My girlfriend suggests that Kharma got into the ring and then started thinking about Macho Man.


----------



## HullKogan (Feb 22, 2010)




----------



## BarryBeefington (Jan 26, 2011)

Another insane person gimmick...


----------



## jaybyrd18 (Oct 30, 2007)

Uh oh...
I foresee months of a "Biggest Loser" like segments with the divas
Soon kharma will look like halli berry...just darker


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Seriously... McMahon needs to fucking retire. He has no fucking clue what he's doing. I would think HHH had a hand save this is normal for Vince and burying any talent made outside of the WWE. He has done it to everyone. Only some every got an eventual push.


----------



## ElTerrible (Feb 8, 2004)

I don´t even know what to say.


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

There should be 8 dead bitches in the ring right now!


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

WWE has already jumped the shark with Kong.


----------



## Ditcka (Jul 6, 2010)

If R-Truth and Kharma don't get together to form "Team-Cocaine is One Hell of a Drug" then I have no faith in WWE


----------



## Cerebral~Assassin (Aug 8, 2007)

iMac said:


> They're gonna say she was bullied as child aren't they? As a way of promoting this STAR thing.


Bingo.


----------



## Mr. Every Night (Jan 3, 2010)

TripleG said:


> I'm going to laugh my ass off if they come back from commercial and she's still in the ring crying for no reason.


That would further make this cringeworthy show epic!!!! Add to Big Show's acting!! Loved it!


----------



## Serpent01 (Dec 5, 2007)

Kharma wanted to fit in with the other Divas.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Way to fuck something up.


----------



## fiftyonepercent (Apr 13, 2010)

Karmah crashed the board?

wow


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

Eh. Whatever happens, it still beats John "Creative Recall" Piermarini's "Kong is Bryan's girlfriend, cos he digs fat chicks" idea.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

I sound like I'm sticking up for TNA now, and I'm really not, but we've just seen a 8 person tag match interrupted by the monster heel woman who enters the ring, drops to her knees and starts crying, then a cut to break. Didn't think they could fuck up Kharma, but they did. Good job WWE.


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

Hangover definitely isn't PG. Haha.


----------



## Bubba T (Jan 31, 2005)

CandyCoatedChaos said:


> Is that how a fat girl orgasms?


Spoken like a virgin.


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

this is some bullshit. where is this going?


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

Amber B said:


> WWE has already jumped the shark with Kong.


Yeah, and it's only been a few weeks. WTF are they thinking?


----------



## Knoc (May 17, 2011)

Seriously who the fuck in the back thought this was a good idea. Of ALL the possible things that could have been executed they chose by far the worse route.


----------



## wwefrank (Apr 23, 2011)

it feel like a freash raw this week no bull shit crappy storylines which makes me interested again in raw


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

I'll just leave this here


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

Instant Karma said:


> My girlfriend suggests that Kharma got into the ring and then started thinking about Macho Man.


I hope she's pretty!


----------



## Prideisking (Feb 21, 2011)

Well no good divas matches for us.


----------



## ElTerrible (Feb 8, 2004)

That is what WCW should have done with Goldberg after three weeks. :lmao:lmao


----------



## Hydronators (Apr 13, 2011)

Oh dear i keep forgetting Kofi has a championship... FAIL!!!

WOW Digging the pyros for Mcintyre


----------



## Dalexian (Sep 23, 2009)

Either this is brilliant long-term storytelling at its finest.. or... she just tanked on live-TV to appease TNA


----------



## Das Wunderberlyn (Jan 18, 2011)

cena vs kofi in a color blind match.


----------



## Striketeam (May 1, 2011)

I love how WWE ruins a good thing, if it isn't a shit segment then it isn't allowed.


----------



## ZeGermanz (Oct 5, 2010)

Epic entrance Fireworks.


----------



## Kazz (Nov 1, 2004)

Pyro?!


----------



## MizFit93 (May 9, 2011)

Why do I love Drew Mcintyre's theme so much??


----------



## sickofcena (Feb 18, 2008)

wait a minitue who won the divas tag team match?


----------



## Berbarito (Feb 20, 2011)

DREW!!


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Who is this Drew jobber? Oh.


----------



## Mr. Every Night (Jan 3, 2010)

Kharma is pretty much just trying to get further over as a face.

As for Kofi, somebody please fucking hurt this fuck. I hate his boring lame goofy character!


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

Sick Pyro for McIntyre.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

Pyro, hmm


----------



## Knoc (May 17, 2011)

McIntyre vs Kingston VIII

But it's another brand!!!!


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

*MONDAY NIGHT MCINTYRE!*


----------



## HullKogan (Feb 22, 2010)

Hey is Drew McIn...........zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

i like drew's pyro.


----------



## Mpressmc (Mar 16, 2008)

Chosen one my ass, this guy is boring as hell


----------



## bme (Sep 23, 2005)

Mcintyre ? hope he gets squashed and never appears on RAW again


----------



## Cerebral~Assassin (Aug 8, 2007)

LOL at McIntyre's random pyro


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

Kharma is NOT dashing. Thus she breaks down in tears around the hotter divas. Just a hunch.


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

drew stole ortons underwear?


----------



## NateTahGreat (Dec 15, 2010)

What... The... Fuck.... They couldn't just have it be a facade... No... They have to have THE MOST DOMINATE DIVA IN WWE RIGHT NOW BREAK DOWN AND CRY!


----------



## Inertia (Jun 13, 2007)

FUCKIN PYRO


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

I had a feeling they would pull this storyline with kharma, but to do it so soon is dumb. She hasn't even had one feud yet.


----------



## Berbarito (Feb 20, 2011)

MizFit93 said:


> Why do I love Drew Mcintyre's theme so much??


Because it's absolutely awesome.


----------



## Mr. Every Night (Jan 3, 2010)

Awesome Kong never wore PINK lipstick i dont think in TNA lmfao


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

Botchhhhhhh


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Drew McIntyre on TV. Wow.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

derrick rose is da man.


----------



## Ruckus (Mar 30, 2010)

Botch?


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

So....no bitches getting killed tonight?


----------



## Red Gate (Apr 8, 2011)

*BOTCHHHHHHHHHHHHH*


----------



## Billy Afterthought (Jun 15, 2010)

Kofi better not job to Drew. I swear to GOD!!!


----------



## ikarinokami (Aug 28, 2008)

genius or madness, at the very least im interested to see where it leads, which is more than i can say about alot of wwe storylines


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

I splooged.


----------



## Hydronators (Apr 13, 2011)

Botches leap?


----------



## KITD (Aug 22, 2009)

a kofi botch??? well I never


----------



## RKO696 (Apr 12, 2010)

WTF is Kofi wearing?


----------



## wrestlinn00bz (Feb 22, 2011)

Another good match ??? good job wwe. im surprised.


----------



## Kazz (Nov 1, 2004)

Vintage Bret Hart!


----------



## CrotchChop (Mar 15, 2011)

I wonder what Kharma looks like naked?

She looks like she has mammoth breasts.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Derrick Rose better start owning Heat. 2-1 down :no:

Oh and McIntyre's normal entrance is better than that pyro entrance.


----------



## Mr. Every Night (Jan 3, 2010)

I dunno who's more fucking boring: Kofi, Macintyre or Dolph = Zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

Headliner said:


> Way to fuck something up.


It's all part of a bigger picture :side:


----------



## AlwaysBrave (Jan 6, 2010)

GO BULLS BITCH


----------



## HullKogan (Feb 22, 2010)

zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz................


----------



## KnowYourRole (Jul 1, 2007)

Why does McIntyre have pyro but they took Swagger's push up pyro away?


----------



## Striketeam (May 1, 2011)

Has Kong/Kharma even had a match yet? lol


----------



## Dalexian (Sep 23, 2009)

Kofi is either legit injured or selling like a champ


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: Rasslin Fans - The UGLY Truth*

Stop with the boom boom plz. There's no boom boom in the boom boom room.


----------



## Hydronators (Apr 13, 2011)

You watching Cena?!!! You limp when your leg "hurts"... fpalm


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

Raw going for the most knees fucked in one night record


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Is this for the US Title? I didn't even hear.


----------



## Das Wunderberlyn (Jan 18, 2011)

CrotchChop said:


> I wonder what Kharma looks like naked?
> 
> She looks like she has mammoth breasts.


she had a wardrobe malfunction at a tna ppv.


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

I'll take Drew McIntyre over Alex Riley any day.


----------



## mordeaci (Nov 27, 2010)

The fuck Lawler? Memphis didn't even face the Bulls in the playoffs.


----------



## Mr. Every Night (Jan 3, 2010)

I love the cringeworthy acting tonight!!! LOVE IT!!!!!

Kong with PINK lipstick is well.... :0


----------



## Red Gate (Apr 8, 2011)

Striketeam said:


> Has Kong/Kharma even had a match yet? lol


NOPE.


----------



## Prideisking (Feb 21, 2011)

If Kofi loses he will be future endeavored


----------



## ElTerrible (Feb 8, 2004)

Huganomics said:


> So....no bitches getting killed tonight?


They killed Kharma does that count?

Here I was worried they´d ruin a Kong/Kim feud by making Gail look like a weak biatch, instead they did it to Kong. 
:lmao


----------



## CrotchChop (Mar 15, 2011)

IF YOU LIKED WHAT THEY DID TO KARMA.........

STAY TUNED WWE UNIVERSE..................YOU LIKE R-TRUTH TOO RIGHT?

WELL TONIGHT HE'LL ENTER THE RING FOR THE MAIN EVENT...STAND THERE AND SHIT HIS PANTS ON LIVE TV!


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Drew's theme > him


----------



## Undertaker_Fan94 (Jan 27, 2009)

sjfc said:


> It's all part of a bigger picture :side:


which is an anti-bullying campaign


----------



## mellison24 (Feb 10, 2011)

I think WWE have actually done something really good here. I was thinking WTF was that??? But I'm sure as hell gunna tune in the coming weeks to find out. Confusing, but could be very interesting. Ditto Riley/Miz and the BigShow/Kane vs ADR/RR (which I thought would happen at OTL when BigShow/Kane interupted ADR's promo).

This has been the best Raw since the 20mins of Rock Return Promo for me......


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

Kofi wins the ugliest tights awards.


----------



## animus (Feb 20, 2011)

Dalexian said:


> Kofi is either legit injured or selling like a champ


I think its legit. He seemed to hurt it when he botched.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

SuperKofi?


----------



## Das Wunderberlyn (Jan 18, 2011)

running powerbomb is a setup move and the ddt is the finisher?? wow


----------



## Dalexian (Sep 23, 2009)

ZIGGLER fixed! /mark!


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

Very nice


----------



## Berbarito (Feb 20, 2011)

ZIGGY IS BACK!


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Wow pyro for nothing :lmao
Good for Kofi, though.


----------



## MizFit93 (May 9, 2011)

Dolph's blonde again!


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Well, so much for Drew.


----------



## This is Sting (Feb 1, 2011)

Dolph is blonde again mark out moment bro


----------



## Red Gate (Apr 8, 2011)

*Kofi Mcyntire.*!!!!!


----------



## Cerebral~Assassin (Aug 8, 2007)

Blonde is back!


----------



## Mr. Every Night (Jan 3, 2010)

YESSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS DOLOPH------HE COLORED HIS HAIR BLONDE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I GUESS WWE DOES READ THIS SITE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mpressmc (Mar 16, 2008)

Wow, how exciting... Can cole come back out now?


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Nice finish.


----------



## Kazz (Nov 1, 2004)

Dolph's back to being the popular Gunn brother. :lmao


----------



## wrestlinn00bz (Feb 22, 2011)

ZIGGLER IS BACK !!!!


----------



## Billy Afterthought (Jun 15, 2010)

Dolph is blond again. :lmao


----------



## RKO696 (Apr 12, 2010)

WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO the blond hair is back


----------



## HullKogan (Feb 22, 2010)

Sweet. 

And Zolph Diggler's blonde again!?


----------



## Prideisking (Feb 21, 2011)

Dolph's hair is normal again


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Yay, Dolph got his hair color back


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

There you do Dolph.


----------



## Disciple514 (Jul 29, 2010)

Blonde Ziggler is back


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Cool finish there! 

Oh Thank God, Ziggler's hair is blonde again. Let it grow out again. Please.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Dolph got his bleach blonde hair


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

DOLPH'S BLONDE HAIR IS BACK

THANK GOD....he doesn't look like bourne anymore


----------



## mitown (Mar 15, 2010)

He's blonde again!!!!!!!!!


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

Bourne dyed his hair?


----------



## mellison24 (Feb 10, 2011)

Ziggler blond again? This Raw gets more interesting by the minute!!!!!


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

DOLPH IS BLONDE AGAIN!

Someone must have gotten the memo that he looked like the prime example of generic. 
Are they trying to build the U.S. Championship up?


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

Good match, Good finish


----------



## WCWnWo4Life (Sep 1, 2009)

So far to me this is the worst Raw of the year so far.

Cole is STILL on commentary, the hottest to happen to the Divas in years is nearly killed dead, and the Show segment is laughably staged so bad.

On the bright side, Dolph has his blonde hair back.


----------



## Slam_It (Oct 10, 2008)

Hey peepz, just tuned in and saw the end of the Kofi match and Dolph is back to blond. Did I miss anything good? Why is Cole 5 feet away from Lawler?


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

fuck yes! Dolph with blond hair!


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

Not again.


----------



## Knoc (May 17, 2011)

FFS NOT THIS BULLSHIT AGAIN!!!


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

Oh God no.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

THE Jorge Suarez™ said:


> she had a wardrobe malfunction at a tna ppv.


Flapjacks.


----------



## BarryBeefington (Jan 26, 2011)

dolph dyed his hair back! definitely less jobberesque.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

This shit again.


----------



## Dobba (Jan 26, 2009)

What the fuck is this shit?


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

Everything about this Capitol Punishment promo is embarrassing in every way possible.


----------



## Mr. Every Night (Jan 3, 2010)

*YESSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS DOLOPH------HE COLORED HIS HAIR BLONDE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I GUESS WWE DOES READ THIS SITE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## KITD (Aug 22, 2009)

not this abomination again


----------



## Berbarito (Feb 20, 2011)

I really shouldn't be subjected to this bullshit on my tv.


----------



## Ruckus (Mar 30, 2010)

Not this lame shit again.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

he prob got sick of people calling him a fat version of evan bourne.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

Didnt know Ken Kennedy was back with WWE


----------



## Fenice (Nov 4, 2010)

Could this show suck anymore?


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

I can't believe you men are marking out over hair color. :lmao


----------



## Thor Odinsson (May 2, 2011)

So they have time for a ripoff of a terrible commercial, but not for even a fucking mention of Macho Man? Fuck off


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

Kofi Kingston is the one legged man who won an ass kicking contest!


----------



## Coldplay619 (Apr 4, 2011)

Not again...


----------



## korndogg123 (Feb 27, 2005)

What the hell was that now?


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

Why do they think that is good?


----------



## WCWnWo4Life (Sep 1, 2009)

WCWnWo4Life said:


> So far to me this is the worst Raw of the year so far.
> 
> Cole is STILL on commentary, the hottest to happen to the Divas in years is nearly killed dead, and the Show segment is laughably staged so bad.
> 
> On the bright side, Dolph has his blonde hair back.


And it just got worse. FAAAAACKING BOOOOLSHEEED!!!!!


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

That was oh so clever. ha ha ha Vince.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

Well, at least they didn't go with an Obama impersonator. I was expecting MUCH worse from that.


----------



## Hydronators (Apr 13, 2011)

This Promo = FAIL

Obama looks the wrong way to where the "papparazi" is looking in most of the shots... fpalm


----------



## jaybyrd18 (Oct 30, 2007)

Gay promo for CP


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

Why was Christian backstage with Vickie????


----------



## Shining_Wizard1979 (Sep 8, 2009)

mordeaci said:


> The fuck Lawler? Memphis didn't even face the Bulls in the playoffs.


Memphis, the University, where Rose was supposedly the cause of the school forfeiting it's appearance in the Final Four a couple of years ago.


----------



## Mr. Every Night (Jan 3, 2010)

OK Lemme say this:

This RAW has been very good. Except for the lame tribute to Savage lol This Raw has been fucking epic.

So far i love this shit.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Geeez I would.


----------



## RKO696 (Apr 12, 2010)

I'm glad vince hasn't gone completely looney......yet


----------



## MizFit93 (May 9, 2011)

"NEW NEXUS. NEW NEXUS." - Mason Ryan


----------



## wwefrank (Apr 23, 2011)

great show so far enjoying it alot should be a great main event also


----------



## Xapury (Nov 4, 2010)

LOL USA is a funny country.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

that advert is terrible.


----------



## Berbarito (Feb 20, 2011)

Punk is going to do something in the ME.


----------



## Serpent01 (Dec 5, 2007)

They stole that Obama thing from a beer commercial.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

So... they're still called the NEW nexus, eh?


----------



## Dobba (Jan 26, 2009)

That would have been 100x better with Justin King playing Obama.


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

NEW NEXUS?

NEW NEXUS!!


----------



## the-guru (Jan 26, 2008)

I dont care what you guys say about Drew but i think the guys good, hes offense is good, hes aggressive and hes got charisma.


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

They really love rubbing that in our face.


----------



## Mr. Every Night (Jan 3, 2010)

When is Booker T gonna wrestle damnit...come on SUCKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKA!!!!!!


----------



## Cerebral~Assassin (Aug 8, 2007)

Okay Punk, we'll watch you job for the gozillionth time.


----------



## HullKogan (Feb 22, 2010)

Berbarito said:


> Punk is going to do something in the ME.



Job?


----------



## wwefrank (Apr 23, 2011)

mr every night i agree with you raw feels very fresh tonight new interesting storylines have begun like a restart


----------



## CrotchChop (Mar 15, 2011)

rOCK should have played Obama.


----------



## JStoner (Jun 10, 2010)

mordeaci said:


> The fuck Lawler? Memphis didn't even face the Bulls in the playoffs.


Rose played college ball in Memphis and led them to the finals in the NCAA tourney, but after he left it was discovered that he actually had his SAT's taken for him and was deemed an ineligible player so because of him Memphis was stripped of their final four appearance. 

If king wants to blame anybody for that he should be blaming Calipari. (the slime bag coach of Memphis who now has two final four appearances, both of which have been removed from the record books because of cheating.)


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

Is Michael Cole's new gimmick an announcer who doesn't speak? Seems like a questionable character choice to me.


----------



## AlwaysBrave (Jan 6, 2010)

MizFit93 said:


> "NEW NEXUS. NEW NEXUS." - Mason Ryan


:lmao every time he speaks it's hilarious


----------



## Disciple514 (Jul 29, 2010)

Shame on the WWE promoting another Orton victory over Christian.


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

They really liked to push it on the Christian marks that he lost, don't they?


----------



## mordeaci (Nov 27, 2010)

Shining_Wizard1979 said:


> Memphis, the University, where Rose was supposedly the cause of the school forfeiting it's appearance in the Final Four a couple of years ago.


Oh, I didn't know this. Just started to watch basketball again last year after a few years. I feel stupid now lol


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

I'm actually starting to think Punk might do something in the main event (probably get the pinfall) to get himself in the title picture.

Oh, who am I kidding..


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

mordeaci said:


> The fuck Lawler? Memphis didn't even face the Bulls in the playoffs.


fpalm


----------



## bme (Sep 23, 2005)

Ziggler's going for the U.S. title ?
So a fued with Edge and a World title reign was waisted on him.


----------



## WCWnWo4Life (Sep 1, 2009)

Amber B said:


> I can't believe you men are marking out over hair color. :lmao


The darker hair just killed his personality. Sure he was winning, but he was dull as drip wood. Hopefully this means the Dolph we all love is back.


----------



## radiatedrich (Dec 30, 2009)

OK it's official. WWE needs to stop making political/pop culture references and just stick to the action on their own show. It's completely unfunny when they do things like that Obama press conference "parody", and a waste of energy and airtime to boot.


----------



## Mr. Every Night (Jan 3, 2010)

I'm enjoying ADR and Rodriguez on Raw.

Dolph is blonde is a great fucking thing!! He finally looks like his old self.

Kharma angle is pretty weird, looks like she's trying to cry to get over as a face.

The Miz/Riley angle is by far a great upcoming angle!! Riley is mega over.

The Big Show acting/car accident angle is cringeworthy but memorable funny shit!

Kofi sucks but what's new, looks like finally the midcard is stacking up!!

So far so good!! Loving this show.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

That Obama stuff is more than likely only going to get more heat on Orton and Cena... really, it reeks of force feeding those two as the completely beloved superstars that they just aren't.


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

Fuck, that feels like it was forever ago.


----------



## Bubba T (Jan 31, 2005)

bme said:


> Mcintyre ? hope he gets squashed and never appears on RAW again





mordeaci said:


> The fuck Lawler? Memphis didn't even face the Bulls in the playoffs.


He's talking about the University of Memphis forfeiting all their accolades because of Rose cheating his way to college.


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

McMahon OKing an Obama parody press conference on WWE television. Weird.


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

Savage tribute video please


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

main event will end on a dq.


----------



## RKO696 (Apr 12, 2010)

Stone cold to be on Raw, on June 13th


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

Instant Karma said:


> Fuck, that feels like it was forever ago.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

I find hard to imagine after that match that people still find Kofi boring... Smfh.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Eliminate the HATTTTTEEEE!


----------



## dukenukem3do (Jan 31, 2011)

I hope the main event will be great


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

DVON GET THE PAPERS!!


----------



## Dobba (Jan 26, 2009)

Stop bullying right now, rite dere


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

I would bully Brie Bella about her man voice.


----------



## Cerebral~Assassin (Aug 8, 2007)

Thats some bad bullying right there


----------



## WCWnWo4Life (Sep 1, 2009)

Just patiently waiting for the Savage video tribute. Surely to God they would do it.


----------



## HullKogan (Feb 22, 2010)

Fuck this, internet bullying is like a national past time.


----------



## HockeyGoalieEh (Apr 10, 2010)

OnToTheNextOne said:


> :lmao every time he speaks it's hilarious


He reminds me of Chip Rommel from "Son of the Beach" every time he opens his mouth.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

An impact wrestling commercial. Wow didn't know they could do that. Will the ratings get higher or lower.


----------



## mordeaci (Nov 27, 2010)

Huganomics said:


> fpalm


Yeah yeah I just found this out lol. Haven't watched basketball in years so I didn't know about this.


----------



## theREIGN™ (Apr 23, 2011)

Monday Night BLAH :sad:

I'm not trying to be negative, but it's just a boring show.


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

When he said "some serious news" I thought it was Savage tribute time. I'm so fucking stupid.


----------



## torpedo21 (Aug 27, 2007)

How are people claiming this is a good RAW? They practically destroyed the character of Kharma and Show was crying. I payed 300 dollars for ringside tickets to WWE Capitol Punishment and I might return them based on these AWFUL promos and R-Truth in the main event is a joke.


----------



## Dice Darwin (Sep 7, 2010)

Bubba T said:


> He's talking about the University of Memphis forfeiting all their accolades because of Rose cheating his way to college.


Memphis didn't win the title anyway, so it was still weak of Lawler to mention it.


----------



## Das Wunderberlyn (Jan 18, 2011)

Sshooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooowwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww


----------



## Nemephosis (Dec 1, 2008)

Okay so I am in Canada, we're 15 minutes behind, so bear with me (we have a crappy countdown show at 9 PM, the show starts at 9:15.) Just saw the Kharma/divas segment (it wasn't a match.)

WHAAAAAT THAAAAA FUUUUUUCKKKKKKKK

Well, there goes that character. Weeks of buildup, only to ruin it in five minutes. Guess they figured they haven't killed enough of their own characters, and they need to bring them in and do it. What's next, they paint the Great Khali blue and have him come out of a lamp? Fucking hell.


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

Kind of funny how they do the stop bullying campaign, then show us Big Show getting run over by a car. Smart move, that.


----------



## nate_h (Jun 3, 2010)

This has been one weird night.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Alicia Fox's hair is a bully to all conditioners.


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

SHOWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW, SHOWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW

AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH, AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH


----------



## Undertaker_Fan94 (Jan 27, 2009)

still waiting for a ryder sighting


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

IT

WASN'T

MY

FAULT!


----------



## MizFit93 (May 9, 2011)

A whole lot of sidekick blaming going on tonight.


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

Ricardo and Riley to team against ADR and Miz. It'll be great. It'll be buyrates.


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

HockeyGoalieEh said:


> He reminds me of Chip Rommel from "Son of the Beach" every time he opens his mouth.


Greatest post ever. Oh man, I laughed.


----------



## Cerebral~Assassin (Aug 8, 2007)

Ricardo/Del Rio = Riley/Miz


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Too much fake Hollywood drama in these Raw shows. Fuck.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

How dare this no good fool talk about Ricardo Rodríguez like that.


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

What is this, "Blame the sidekick, day"???


----------



## KITD (Aug 22, 2009)

"the one way to stop bullying is to stop the bully victims being ***** dicks, and the best way to do that is bullying "- Jimmy Carr


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

Savage


----------



## Dalexian (Sep 23, 2009)

I think I've heard the RAW theme song 42 times tonight... and I hate it...


----------



## Guest (May 24, 2011)

This is Ricarded.


----------



## Kazz (Nov 1, 2004)

Here we go.


----------



## Hydronators (Apr 13, 2011)

FINALLY!!!!!


----------



## fiftyonepercent (Apr 13, 2010)

here we go


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

R.I.P. Macho


----------



## Dobba (Jan 26, 2009)

Finally!


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

Thank you!


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

He will always be a hall of famer? Ummm.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

ricardo and a-ri vs. miz and del rio


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Randy Savage Tribute!!! Yes!!!


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

yess thank wwe. rip randy savage


----------



## Cerebral~Assassin (Aug 8, 2007)

Here we go. Thank you WWE. OH YEAHH!!!


----------



## Frozen Inferno (Aug 3, 2010)

WCWnWo4Life said:


> Just patiently waiting for the Savage video tribute. Surely to God they would do it.


Patience bud..


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

MACHO MAN #1


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Well, here's the well deserved tribute.


----------



## Berbarito (Feb 20, 2011)

King " He will always be a HOF'r"

Lawler to be fired tomorrow.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

rip


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Can't watch.


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

:'(


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

That's more like it!!!


----------



## WutChagoNAdoBrothA (May 9, 2010)

=(

goodnight sweet Macho Man


----------



## Xapury (Nov 4, 2010)

MALDITO CHAMACO BABOSO!


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

Good! 
They better have!


----------



## Das Wunderberlyn (Jan 18, 2011)

finally.


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

RIP.


----------



## Coldplay619 (Apr 4, 2011)

randy tribute ;_;


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

Can you stupid fucks shut the hell up now that they're giving Savage a tribute?


----------



## HullKogan (Feb 22, 2010)

OOOOOOOOOOOOOHHHHHHHHHHHHHH YEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHH!!!


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

There now quit your Bitching


----------



## Mpressmc (Mar 16, 2008)

Thank God for this tribute!!


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

''OOOOOOOOOOOOOHHHHH YEEEEEEEEEEEEAAAAAAHHHHH''


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

They finally acknowledge the Macho Man!!!!!!!


----------



## Piercdbruh (Apr 5, 2011)

My son just asked me if that was Jay Lethal.


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

POMP AND CIRCUMSTANCE!


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

that wrestlemania 3 match is fucking epic.


----------



## Shane Ross (May 2, 2006)

good choice of song

R.I.P


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

Huganomics said:


> Can you stupid fucks shut the hell up now that they're giving Savage a tribute?


Fuck is your problem?


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Finally, now everyone can shut the hell up about it.


----------



## Mpressmc (Mar 16, 2008)

Such a damn shame that it had to come to this for him to get some recognition. The greatest of all time. If you don't agree, you need to learn.


----------



## Charmqn (Feb 20, 2005)

steamboat vs macho man match was just an epic clash.


----------



## BarackYoMama (Mar 26, 2009)

Here comes the tears..

R.I.P


----------



## astrosfan (Jan 26, 2005)

Huganomics said:


> Can you stupid fucks shut the hell up now that they're giving Savage a tribute?


Second


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

Amazing...


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

"Come up to meet you, tell you I'm sorry", eh?


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

Just got chills throughout my whole body. He can't really be gone.


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

THE FUCKING SCIENTIST.

Epic song.


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

Hard to watch


----------



## Dalexian (Sep 23, 2009)

Man, the 90s and hairstyles did not agree


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Man this brings back memories.


----------



## scias423 (Jan 7, 2006)

*Sniff* Just choppin some onions guys *sniff* don't mind me *sniff*


----------



## Bob Lincoln (Aug 27, 2007)

WWE needs to put a bit more effort into their tribute music decisions.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Miss You Mach. You were one of the best! 

Oh God I miss Liz too. This is really sad.


----------



## Billy Afterthought (Jun 15, 2010)

We lost a great one. Such a total package. Could give it in the ring and on the mic.


----------



## Saint 17 (May 17, 2005)

Piercdbruh said:


> My son just asked me if that was Jay Lethal.


Drown him in a pond!


----------



## Kevfactor (Jan 30, 2009)

he saved the world too hehe


----------



## Shining_Wizard1979 (Sep 8, 2009)

Macho, Shari, and Miss Elizabeth. . .


----------



## WutChagoNAdoBrothA (May 9, 2010)

Piercdbruh said:


> My son just asked me if that was Jay Lethal.


please drown him


----------



## Mpressmc (Mar 16, 2008)

Piercdbruh said:


> My son just asked me if that was Jay Lethal.


I would slap my son if he said that. jk bro, well it would depend on his age lol


----------



## EdEddNEddy (Jan 22, 2009)

We love and miss you Macho Man

RIP Randy Savage


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

KuritaDavion said:


> Finally, now everyone can shut the hell up about it.


Why should people shut up about paying tribute to one of the greatest of all-time???


----------



## Disciple514 (Jul 29, 2010)

RESPECT


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

IRS sighting.


----------



## Billy Afterthought (Jun 15, 2010)

Bob Lincoln said:


> WWE needs to put a bit more effort into their tribute music decisions.


Dude really?


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)




----------



## down_nola (Jun 28, 2010)

That video legit brought me to tears. It was beautifully done.


----------



## Saint 17 (May 17, 2005)

WutChagoNAdoBrothA said:


> please drown him


Haha....hum...


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

You can ALWAYS count on WWE to put together the best video packages for ANY situation. 
Gave me chills and made me cry.


----------



## i_know_who_i_am™ (Jun 26, 2007)

_When I heard Macho died I thought Coldplay_


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)




----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Man, Just got some goosebumps watching that


----------



## KnowYourRole (Jul 1, 2007)

Nice to see Vince do the right thing no matter what grudge he had with Savage.


----------



## AlwaysBrave (Jan 6, 2010)

RIP MACHO


----------



## Berbarito (Feb 20, 2011)

EPIC. 

RIP Macho Man. 

Well done WWE.


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

It's a fucking tragedy that this man was allowed to be off our screens for so long.


----------



## Knoc (May 17, 2011)

R.I.P Randy Savage


----------



## Hydronators (Apr 13, 2011)

HOF 2012


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

wonder if he will get a 10 bell salute?


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

Awesome video, glad it got a good pop too


----------



## Cerebral~Assassin (Aug 8, 2007)

Standing ovation.


----------



## Slam_It (Oct 10, 2008)

Kevfactor said:


> he saved the world too hehe


Haha. That's awesome. Hopefully they announce his HOF entry soon. It should have happened years ago, I know, but he still needs to get in.


----------



## Red Gate (Apr 8, 2011)

Beautiful. R.I.P. Macho Man


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

Macho Man Chants gave me chills!


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

That's exactly what needed to be done.


----------



## torpedo21 (Aug 27, 2007)

exactly....amazing song choice.


----------



## dukenukem3do (Jan 31, 2011)

That was Fantastic, RIP Macho man


----------



## WCWnWo4Life (Sep 1, 2009)

Jesus was corpsing. So God sent for the man.

God Bless the Macho Man.

Missing you so much, Randy. See you later.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

I gotta say, it really didn't hit me he was dead until I watched that...

RIP Macho Man!


----------



## natetendo83 (Jan 26, 2009)

Nice tribute.


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

RIP indeed. Cool package. A little late but I guess they wanted to wait for the biggest TV audience.


----------



## Nexus One (Jul 4, 2010)

It's about damn time....


----------



## mellison24 (Feb 10, 2011)

Tank Fuck for that. Thought they were gunna totally kill that tribute with a Cena entrance movie wiping MachoMan off the screen.....


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

wow...that was really hard to watch.


----------



## JStoner (Jun 10, 2010)

A very well done video package, the only thing i wish they added was a ten bell salute, maybe with all the superstars on the ramp; very well done nonetheless.


----------



## BallinGid (Apr 19, 2010)

=[


----------



## Mpressmc (Mar 16, 2008)

This fkn sucks so much. We were robbed his presence for the last 10 years, and now we will never have the opportunity to see him inducted in the HOF ALIVE! I have never felt so pissed and heartbroken at the same time.


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

I don't care how much you may trash them, gotta love WWE.


----------



## Piercdbruh (Apr 5, 2011)

Mpressmc said:


> I would slap my son if he said that. jk bro, well it would depend on his age lol


He's 9 and I take full responsibility for his lack of knowledge. We shall be watching old matches on Youtube after Raw.


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

JuviJuiceIsLoose said:


> Why should people shut up about paying tribute to one of the greatest of all-time???


Posters on here were bitching(as always) about the lack of tribute for him.


----------



## Xapury (Nov 4, 2010)

That was perfect...


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

Got chills man


----------



## Darkslicer (Feb 11, 2008)

I bawled during the tribute... He was one of my childhood heroes. I still can't believe he's gone.


----------



## radiatedrich (Dec 30, 2009)

Proof that Vince's heart _is_ in the right place.

R.I.P.


----------



## HullKogan (Feb 22, 2010)

Legit man-teared just now. 


THANK YOU FOR EVERYTHING RANDY


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

You know that mini Macho Man tribute was the best part of raw.


----------



## Nexus One (Jul 4, 2010)

RIP Macho! We'll always love you....


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

Kevfactor said:


> he saved the world too hehe


For good measure, he drops an elbow on every Jesus.


----------



## Bob Lincoln (Aug 27, 2007)

Billy Afterthought said:


> Dude really?


What? There are just dozens of better songs.

It's more an overall thing than this. Like when they used 3 Doors Downs 'When You're Young' for an Edge retirement tribute, and that songs about little kids getting their asses kicked? Things like that...


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Lawler saying "he'll be a HOF'er no matter what" leads me to believe there was legit heat from McMahon. His inability to get over shit annoys me.


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

Thank you Randy. You are very missed. It's a shame he didn't get to show up on WWE TV again until now


----------



## CoverD (Jun 18, 2007)

RIP Randy Savage :*(


----------



## dukenukem3do (Jan 31, 2011)

I hope he will be in the hall of fame next year


----------



## NorthernLights (Apr 25, 2011)

I wasn't expecting the WWE to do the right thing. I'm glad they did.


----------



## CrotchChop (Mar 15, 2011)

I always hoped he'd return to Raw or something as a manager, or an announcer or as the GM.....something.


What a loss. I had hope when they put him in the latest WWE game that maybe that meant things were cool again with Macho & Vince. Ah well.

Maybe now the real story will actually be told.


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

Huganomics said:


> Posters on here were bitching(as always) about the lack of tribute for him.


The difference is that for once, it was something worth bitching about.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

I felt like my soul left my body for a minute there. That tribute had me in tears and weakness. One of the greats and one of my favorite wrestlers of all time.

Thank you, Mr. Savage. Thank you.


----------



## Dalexian (Sep 23, 2009)

As a point of perspective. Cena is nowhere near Macho Man as a childhood hero. Not even close.


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

Can't wait for that video to be on youtube. Got chills from it


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

LMAO. That go to the papers line gets me everytime.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Everytime I see that Randy Orton movie commercial, I have to change the channel.


----------



## JStoner (Jun 10, 2010)

Why are people so surprised/upset they didn't air that until now? It would make no sense to air that at any other time then right before the main event when the tv audience is the largest.


----------



## NexS.E.S (Dec 29, 2010)

PAPERS


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

DON'T YOU UNDERSTAND? RANDY WILL GO THE FUCKING PAPERS.


----------



## joeycalz (Jan 8, 2010)

Bret Hart to turn heel, calling it.


----------



## CrotchChop (Mar 15, 2011)

yeah...............honestly his passing didn't hit me till I watched that vid.

That was a classy tribute.

Kudos to the WWE.


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

Its time to ring the fucking bell


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

I wonder if they had ten bells during the break.


----------



## CoverD (Jun 18, 2007)

HullKogan said:


> Legit man-teared just now.
> 
> 
> THANK YOU FOR EVERYTHING RANDY


THIS...1,000 times THIS.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

Slam_It said:


> Haha. That's awesome. Hopefully they announce his HOF entry soon. It should have happened years ago, I know, but he still needs to get in.


Like I said before, hopefully they do it in 2014 since it will be 30 years of WM, what better way to induct him then. I honestly think doing it too soon would be the wrong choice given that his family might not recover from all this so quick.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Headliner said:


> LMAO. That go to the papers line gets me everytime.


If the WWE was smart, they'd make a T-Shirt of it.


----------



## Darkslicer (Feb 11, 2008)

I'm taking it to the papers that that was the greatest tribute of all time.


----------



## This is Sting (Feb 1, 2011)

Bone Saw sign awesome


----------



## nate_h (Jun 3, 2010)

Can't bret wear normal trousers? Those 3/4ers are lame as hell.


----------



## Dobba (Jan 26, 2009)

Greatest theme ever.


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

R Truth really needs an entrance song.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

THE TRUTH WILL SET YOU FREE


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

No theme music for R-Truth is automatically the best theme song he's ever had, lol.


----------



## Mpressmc (Mar 16, 2008)

Bret has become a fat ass. Theres no excuse for that. He is still perfectly capable of hitting the gym a few times a week.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Strike said:


> The difference is that for once, it was something worth bitching about.


Except they put the tribute vid on their youtube page and said they were going to air it on Raw tonight. So no need in everyone going crazy until the show was over and they didn't show it, then lose your minds.


----------



## HullKogan (Feb 22, 2010)

Anyone else notice King saying "he will always be a hall-of-famer no matter what"?


----------



## CrotchChop (Mar 15, 2011)

Bret is on TV..........and somewhere RiC Flair is FUMING!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Craig (Jan 27, 2007)

God that was a lovely tribute.


I mean I could question the choice of a song which music video is all about a car crash (Not as bad as Eddie's tribute being set to Hurt though).

But yeah. good on you WWE.


----------



## Shivaki (Feb 11, 2008)

Nice tribute by WWE. RIP Macho Man.

lol at the egomaniacs going all "See, Macho Man Tribute, now stop whinning fool" crazy. Thats my new term to those who think that they are better than the "IWC". Egomaniacs.


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

Here's Punk's tribute.


----------



## korndogg123 (Feb 27, 2005)

Punker!


----------



## Kazz (Nov 1, 2004)

Punk in Savage colours.


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

I was disappointed when they finally gave Kozlov music (even they what they gave him was awesome), and now I hope they don't take away Troof's entrance.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Punk looking colorful


Derek said:


> If the WWE was smart, they'd make a T-Shirt of it.


I'd mark. Orton could threaten people in the lockerroom all the time with that line.


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

Strike said:


> The difference is that for once, it was something worth bitching about.


I agree, but it's a bit premature to bitch about something being on TV when Raw hadn't even aired yet.


----------



## Hydronators (Apr 13, 2011)

Sooooooo WWE has "Recognised that Ryder is doing a great thing for WWE with the Z! True Long Island Story and will be on the screen more"

Not a sniff of him tonight... fpalm


----------



## Knoc (May 17, 2011)

Nice theme music, or lack thereof


----------



## Cerebral~Assassin (Aug 8, 2007)

Punk in pink? Tribute to the Mach?


----------



## jaybyrd18 (Oct 30, 2007)

I'm pessimistic too, but for you guys that said "finally you guys can stfu about the tribute", or bitched about something about that tribute video......well....you guys are fucking idiots

RIP macho man


----------



## Coldplay619 (Apr 4, 2011)

Give him a goddamn theme.


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

Punk in Macho Man colours?


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

Punk with the macho man tights it looks like. Awesome!


----------



## Das Wunderberlyn (Jan 18, 2011)

CM Pink


----------



## jeremystcyr (Sep 18, 2006)

total respect for CM Punk, i mean really..


----------



## METTY (Jan 8, 2010)

Punk wearing Savage gear!


----------



## Xapury (Nov 4, 2010)

No Zack Ryder today?

lame...


----------



## Dalexian (Sep 23, 2009)

Punk and Truth on the same team... Never thought I'd see the day...


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

Classy stuff, Punk.


----------



## Ditcka (Jul 6, 2010)

Truth's lack of a theme makes sense

He used to rap his own theme, and now that he's tired of being a dancing, singing chimp, he comes out to silence

I like it


----------



## JC Magnus (Apr 2, 2007)

Props to CM Punk for the attire tribute.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

Punk in macho man colors


----------



## joeycalz (Jan 8, 2010)

Punk just continues to win. Fantastic attire.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Punk wearing Mr. Savage's colors.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Strike said:


> The difference is that for once, it was something worth bitching about.


Disagree. Why bitch when there was so much more time to go in the show? Just makes everyone look silly, as WWE set up a beautiful and lengthy tribute package.


----------



## Serpent01 (Dec 5, 2007)

Punk is awesome. Macho Man tribute with the trunks!


----------



## WCWnWo4Life (Sep 1, 2009)

CM Punk. God bless you, son. Randy would be so proud.


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

Huganomics said:


> Posters on here were bitching(as always) about the lack of tribute for him.


So what??? He fucking deserves it! He deserves more than a video tribute, TBH. The whole show should be dedicated to him!


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Don't headbutt the kids Rey, lol.


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

SuperRey + SuperCena = Big trouble for R-Truth and CM Punk.

Only if Batista was here....


----------



## bme (Sep 23, 2005)

It looks like Punk is wearing Pink/Yellow wrestling gear as a tribute to Macho Man


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Bruins 3, Tampon Bay 1. Final


----------



## Cerebral~Assassin (Aug 8, 2007)

Punk must have been a huge Savage mark. Great sign of respect from him.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Puck, such a classy guy.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Cena's logo on the mini tron looks way too much like the Confederate Flag.


----------



## Das Wunderberlyn (Jan 18, 2011)

pro cena crowd,

guess he won them by not giving up last night.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

nice Punk, nice.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

I heard John Cena was selling earlier why isn't he now.


----------



## i_know_who_i_am™ (Jun 26, 2007)

bme said:


> It looks like Punk is wearing Pink/Yellow wrestling gear as a tribute to Macho Man


_Really, well done_


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Hydronators said:


> Sooooooo WWE has "Recognised that Ryder is doing a great thing for WWE with the Z! True Long Island Story and will be on the screen more"
> 
> Not a sniff of him tonight... fpalm


He was probably the one thing they cut for the tribute. And I'd rather have the tribute than Ryder in a cameo to be honest. So for one week it is fine.


----------



## METTY (Jan 8, 2010)

So earlier in the show, Cena can barley walk....but now he runs like nomal?


----------



## Dalexian (Sep 23, 2009)

Telemarketers sell better than Cena.


----------



## Coldplay619 (Apr 4, 2011)

I love you Punk, ohnoez, no sell Cena.


----------



## Berbarito (Feb 20, 2011)

CM Punk is just win.


----------



## Cerebral~Assassin (Aug 8, 2007)

lmao at Cena's selective selling :lmao


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Good man, Punk supporting Macho Man's colors


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

love u punk for macho man colors hate u cena for no selling the i quit match


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

This is why WWE need to keep Punk around at all costs. The man fucking adores the industry.


----------



## WCWnWo4Life (Sep 1, 2009)

Idk about anyone else here, but I'm for Punk tonight.


----------



## Dobba (Jan 26, 2009)

If Cena wins this with an elbow from the top rope I riot.


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

What limp?


----------



## Kazz (Nov 1, 2004)

$CEREBRAL~ASSASSIN said:


> Punk must have been a huge Savage mark. Great sign of respect from him.


Punk's old school. He has so much respect and love for the history of the business. He's one of few who'll continue to pay homage anyway he can.


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

Nice tribute by Punk


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

Eh hopefully Bret doesn't fall asleep


----------



## D-XFann9933 (Nov 24, 2006)

I'm loving the Macho Man tribute from Punk ....#win


----------



## CoverD (Jun 18, 2007)

Awesome show of respect by CM Punk.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Oh my God. Punk actually looks like Savage here.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

TripleG said:


> Cena's logo on the mini tron looks way too much like the Confederate Flag.


I know right? I thought the same thing the first time he had it... which ironically enough was after the black choir sang him out at Wrestlemania. I understand they wanted something to match his ring attire, but they could have come up with a different design for it.


----------



## TNAwesomeness (Jun 25, 2010)

I wonder if Cena and Hart buy their shorts from the same store.


----------



## Disciple514 (Jul 29, 2010)

It seems that limp Cena had at the beginning of the show has magically disappeared.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

SP103 said:


> Bruins 3, Tampon Bay 1. Final


thanks for the spoilers ass.


----------



## Mr. Every Night (Jan 3, 2010)

Punk is a fucking man. Thanks Punk!

This Raw has been fucking good i dunno why so many are complaining!


----------



## Xapury (Nov 4, 2010)

Punk looks great in pink.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Man, I can't take Truth seriously as a heel.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

WCWnWo4Life said:


> Idk about anyone else here, but I'm for Punk tonight.


I'm always for Punk


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

So let's show ALL of the entrances that we've seen a million times THEN go to commercial break. 
Makes sense.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

I cried to the point where I have a headache right now and my respect went up even more for Punk.


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

Can you imagine how Punk must feel out there in Savage colors? That's so awesome.


----------



## Roler42 (Nov 9, 2010)

punk's tribute to the macho man: reason #54861624 of why CM punk is awesome


----------



## Berbarito (Feb 20, 2011)

Cena was selling. I hate him but he was.


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

WCWnWo4Life said:


> Idk about anyone else here, but I'm for Punk tonight.


Have you met the IWC?


----------



## The-Rock-Says (Feb 28, 2011)

So it's true? CM Punk is going to be in the title picture?


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

Punk is a fucking God.


----------



## WCWnWo4Life (Sep 1, 2009)

If Punk were to win this via a big elbow drop I would brand this the best Raw ever in a heartbeat.


----------



## wwefrank (Apr 23, 2011)

this has been a very good show tonight raw seems fresh again and interesting


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

One of the many reasons I'm a Punk mark


----------



## Mr. Every Night (Jan 3, 2010)

I want to see Punk land the flying elbow drop on Cena!!!!!!


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

The-Rock-Says said:


> So it's true? CM Punk is going to be in the title picture?


Let's sure hope so.

It's what I'm predicting will happen tonight. Then again majority of it is wishful thinking.


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

Oh god, yet another Christian lost promo.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Punk showing respect to a legend. What a classy guy.


----------



## Dobba (Jan 26, 2009)

Holy shit that selling.


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

Now my girlfriend is complaining that there are too many men's shaving commercials and none for women.

:lmao

I love the CM PUNK on the back of the trunks, I wasn't expecting that.


----------



## Mr. Every Night (Jan 3, 2010)

What does the back of Punk's trunks say???? :/


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

wtf did Truth do there.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

I can't get over how great Punk looks in Macho Man's colors


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

PELVIC THRUST!


----------



## Dark Storm (Nov 30, 2010)

Yup, Punk in Macho's gear = awesome move.


I used to hate Punk, but I keep finding less and less reasons to dislike the guy...


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

Attire is so freakin' cool.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Mixed Cena chants again.


----------



## Das Wunderberlyn (Jan 18, 2011)

cena takes bret bump to the corner


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

Instant Karma said:


> Now my girlfriend is complaining that there are too many men's shaving commercials and none for women.
> 
> :lmao


Has she even considered the lack of Aaron's commercials?


----------



## coleminer1 (Sep 22, 2010)

piped in crowd


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

LMAO Punk owns. We need a picture of that russian leg sweep/smile to Hart.


----------



## Dalexian (Sep 23, 2009)

"Where did you learn how to count? CANADA!?"


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

Strike said:


> Has she even considered the lack of Aaron's commercials?


THAT'S WHAT I'M SAYING! We've become deprived.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

I have even more mad respect for Punk now.


----------



## joeycalz (Jan 8, 2010)

LMFAO "Where did you learn how to count?, Canada?" Just another reason to love Punk.


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

"Where'd you learn how to count? Canada?" 

Punk is awesome


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Why is bret taking so long to count.


----------



## Kazz (Nov 1, 2004)

Punk to Bret: "Where'd you learn to count, huh? Canada?!"


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

Were you learn how to count?

Canada?

:lmao:


----------



## EraOfAwesome (Nov 25, 2010)

"Where did you learn how to count? CANADA!?" 
lol.


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

Punk laughing as he rips Bret's moves. He's just a wrestling fan's dream.


----------



## BallinGid (Apr 19, 2010)

lmao punk "where did you learn to count ? Canadia


----------



## HullKogan (Feb 22, 2010)

Anyone else notice King saying "he will always be a hall-of-famer no matter what" before the tribute?

Maybe a slight dig, right dere. 


Love Punk's tights's that guy is becoming one of my favorite wrestlers. Hope he doesn't leave.


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

"WHERE DID YOU LEARN HOW TO COUNT HUH?! CANADA?!" LOL Holy fuck Punk is a fucking legend. lmfao


----------



## Prideisking (Feb 21, 2011)

So who will get the 5 moves of doom? Punk or Truth?


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

Mr. Every Night said:


> What does the back of Punk's trunks say???? :/


C.M. Punk


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

Canada? :lmao


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

Where'd you learn how to count? Canada? :lmao

Oh woah, definitely thought that was about to be an elbow drop and Hart was going to be in front of the camera to block it. Haha.

Troof just got people to chant "CM Punk" that's power!


----------



## Coldplay619 (Apr 4, 2011)

Where did you learn how to count, Canada? XD


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

"CM Punk" Chant!


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

leon79 said:


> Were you learn how to count?
> 
> Canada?
> 
> :lmao:


:lmao


----------



## radiatedrich (Dec 30, 2009)

LOL @ R-Truth.

Really good crowd. This is why I still love WWE.


----------



## Dalexian (Sep 23, 2009)

Eagle Eye needs to get out here and show Bret Hart how it's done.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

holy slow count


----------



## Disciple514 (Jul 29, 2010)

This is why the IWC adores Punk. His respect for the business. Macho Man colors FTW.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

The heels leading a chant in favor of them :lmao
They are awesome.


----------



## Xapury (Nov 4, 2010)

EraOfAwesome said:


> "Where did you learn how to count? CANADA!?"
> lol.


LMAO


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

CENA DID A NEW MOVE


----------



## bme (Sep 23, 2005)

lol @ Punk doing all of Bret's moves


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

The boots kind of remind me of the Yellow Ranger.










Two tribs in one!


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Hart and Cena definitely shop in Springfield.


----------



## Mr. Every Night (Jan 3, 2010)

ITS SUPER REY AND SUPER CENA!!!!!!!!!! Fuck these two are UNSTOPPABLE!!! :/


----------



## nate_h (Jun 3, 2010)

I wonder if Punk regrets that hideous chest tattoo yet.


----------



## Coldplay619 (Apr 4, 2011)

Hey look a DDT


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

"I don't think he's even 50%"?? 
Dude just ran down the ramp.


----------



## Hydronators (Apr 13, 2011)

MysticRVD said:


> CENA DID A NEW MOVE


----------



## Knoc (May 17, 2011)

fpalm omg


----------



## Dalexian (Sep 23, 2009)

wtf is this?


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

What the fuck lol


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Oh that's fair! 

Who are the heels again?


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

bret screwed Punk.


----------



## Prideisking (Feb 21, 2011)

BOOOOOO!!!!


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Wow.


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

This is such bullshit.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

What the fuck.....


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

Fuck that.


----------



## EraOfAwesome (Nov 25, 2010)

Bret trying to do the sharpshooter was the saddest thing I've seen all night...


----------



## EdEddNEddy (Jan 22, 2009)

FUCK REY MYSTERIO & JOHN CENA!!!


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

You can't do that, Bret. WTF.


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

Well, Punk jobbed, but I guarantee he loved every second of that match.


----------



## Ditcka (Jul 6, 2010)

I bet Punk loved getting Sharpshooter'd by Bret


----------



## Das Wunderberlyn (Jan 18, 2011)

RING THE FUCKING BELL


----------



## Coldplay619 (Apr 4, 2011)

Awe wtf is this..


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

What the hell did Punk do to Hart to deserve that???

Ugh, Punk lost again.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Well we knew who was going to eat the pin on that one. Good main event to end a weird show.


----------



## HullKogan (Feb 22, 2010)

What a stupid-ass finish.


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

sooooo ummmm can someone please fill me in on why Bret Hart is on RAW?


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

:lmao fun match


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

Cena looks legit hurt from last night.


----------



## Berbarito (Feb 20, 2011)

IWC now hates Bret Hart.


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Bret vs Punk?


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

Wow. Really?
Punk has to be like 0-35 right now.


----------



## Mr. Every Night (Jan 3, 2010)

Two superheroes win again!!! Sigh :/

Nothing new here :'(


----------



## Mike` (Mar 26, 2011)

what the....


----------



## WCWnWo4Life (Sep 1, 2009)

Ok that was a.....weird finish.


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

WTF was that, Bret?


----------



## Cerebral~Assassin (Aug 8, 2007)

lmao epic jump by Cena


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

Punk is fucking dead.


----------



## Saiyan Ryu (Apr 27, 2011)

How unrealistic


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

Could there have been a more bland ending?


----------



## Serpent01 (Dec 5, 2007)

Now Cena is doing gay leaps like Orton on smackdown last week.


----------



## radiatedrich (Dec 30, 2009)

That reminded me of Here Comes the Pain for the PS2. Whenever you attack the ref, he reverses you and sometimes even beats the shit out of you.


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

FUCK CANADIANS.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Who's been buried deeper, Bin Laden or CM Punk this month? 

LOL at Hitman counting, it seriously looks like he has to think about it on it mat strike.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Nice jump, John.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

Good Raw


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

I love that they showed as a replay of how stupid Cena looks when he celebrates. 

Well that show was weird.


----------



## Coldplay619 (Apr 4, 2011)

I hate this garbage


----------



## Hydronators (Apr 13, 2011)

Human Nature said:


> Wow. Really?
> Punk has to be like 0-35 right now.


Now now he actually won last week vs Kofi Kingston...

1-35...


----------



## Boss Monster (Feb 19, 2006)

Cena trying to show up Orton.


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

The wrestling fan in CM Punk probably loved that finish!


----------



## Dalexian (Sep 23, 2009)

Eagle Eye will have none of these shenanigans.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

SCREWJOB


----------



## Rmx820 (May 25, 2009)

WHAT DID PUNK DO TO DESERVE THIS WTF


----------



## Mr. Every Night (Jan 3, 2010)

So Rey and Cena get to cheat? Good call :/

Might as well have Cena and Rey already squash the rest of the Raw roster so we can hurry up and have another "strict" draft :'(


----------



## Xapury (Nov 4, 2010)

Nice show.


----------



## HullKogan (Feb 22, 2010)

radiatedrich said:


> That reminded me of Here Comes the Pain for the PS2. Whenever you attack the ref, he reverses you and sometimes even beats the shit out of you.



lol oh shit, I had forgotten about that.


----------



## Dobba (Jan 26, 2009)

Cena couldn't sell getting shot between the eyes.


----------



## wwefrank (Apr 23, 2011)

very good raw well done wwe


----------



## jordaro2002 (Sep 6, 2006)

What did it say on Punk's tights?


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

Cena trying to pull off the "Rocky 3" move. Epic fail!


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

Anyone complaining about that ending needs to lighten up.


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

Perfect ending to RAW.







If you're fucking ten


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

rip


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

What a fucking backwards ass Raw this has been. Pretty bad Raw imo. Too many goofy things were thrown in there tonight.


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

lame ending to Raw. Punk should have got in an elbow drop for real.


----------



## bme (Sep 23, 2005)

Punk was taunting Bret throughout the match by insulting him and doing his signature moves.


----------



## Disciple514 (Jul 29, 2010)

Orton and Cena taking does wheaties. Whats up with them jumping for joy after winning the match.


----------



## Mike` (Mar 26, 2011)

What is the logic in having the faces cheat to win lol..


----------



## Undertaker_Fan94 (Jan 27, 2009)

wow, even at 50% Cena can leap in the air


----------



## Berbarito (Feb 20, 2011)

Too much win in that Raw for the ending to ruin it.

Very good.


----------



## Mr. Every Night (Jan 3, 2010)

Cena and Orton love to do leaps.

Rey again continues his superhero moves also.

The show was great except i'm pretty pissed Super Rey and Super Cena keep winning


----------



## HullKogan (Feb 22, 2010)

jordaro2002 said:


> What did it say on Punk's tights?



Goodnight, you princes of Maine. You kings of New England


----------



## Saint 17 (May 17, 2005)

Tonights Raw was apparently written for potheads. The evidence is the entire show up until the last replay of Cena pulling an Orton and acting weird for no reason at all.


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

Post-Big Show, that was a really good Raw.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

bme said:


> Punk was taunting Bret throughout the match by insulting him and doing his signature moves.


I don't think a lot of people understand that. Especially the crowd. They were probably clueless when he put Punk in the sharpshooter.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

scrilla said:


> lame ending to Raw. Punk should have got in an elbow drop for real.


this.


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

MysticRVD said:


> Perfect ending to RAW.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


how dare the faces win and send the crowd home happy


----------



## dukenukem3do (Jan 31, 2011)

Good Raw tonight


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Seriously, only little kids will swallow this shit and think it is good booking. Almost everyone else is laughing/crying at the senile old man running the show.


----------



## Joseph29 (Apr 26, 2011)

So Cena is copying what Orton did on Smackdown?


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

Weird ending for a weird RAW.

And yet despite the Russo-style booking, it was the most entertaining RAW in months.


----------



## TNAwesomeness (Jun 25, 2010)

CM Punk Fans


----------



## Mr. Every Night (Jan 3, 2010)

I was hoping for a fucking flying elbow onto Rey or Cena from Punk, but oh well :/

Once again Cena and Rey destroy everyone. 

The show was good though dont get me wrong. Had lots of cringeworthy, funny acting.

Riley was over and Dolph is blonde. That's what counts lol


----------



## Boss Monster (Feb 19, 2006)

I still wanna know what the hell is the deal with Kharma.


----------



## Shazayum (Jan 4, 2010)

I loved this episode.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Saint 17 said:


> Tonights Raw was apparently written *by* potheads.


Better


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

jordaro2002 said:


> What did it say on Punk's tights?


CM Punk, in the style that Macho Man had his name on the back.


----------



## RockCold (Apr 4, 2011)

So. Cena was 'injured' at the start of the show and within like 1hour he is back to his best and some big jump at the end? SuperCena strikes again.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

I have to say this was very Russo bad booking tonight.


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

seriously, what's going on lol

why is Bret on RAW?

i missed OTL so i have no idea what the fuck just happened


----------



## Undertaker_Fan94 (Jan 27, 2009)

perro said:


> how dare the faces win and send the crowd home happy


a dark match after the show can do that


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

Kabraxal said:


> Seriously, only little kids will swallow this shit and think it is good booking. Almost everyone else is laughing/crying at the senile old man running the show.


You mean by having the 2 top face draws on Raw winning? How dare those bastards!!!


----------



## Johnny Danger (Feb 20, 2011)

Mike` said:


> What is the logic in having the faces cheat to win lol..


The same as having Kharma complete dominate the divas division only to have her break down crying in front of them...


----------



## Underscore (Feb 13, 2010)

Total Package said:


> Cena looks legit hurt from last night.


Thought the same thing, especially after the way he gingerly threw himself into the turnbuckle at the end there.


----------



## HullKogan (Feb 22, 2010)




----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

perro said:


> how dare the faces win and send the crowd home happy


Do you even watch teh fucking shows? Half the damn crowd was cheering for Punk... only the little kids too stupid to understand anything were happy at that jarbled mess of a stupid ending. Either that or you are just as dumb as Vince and think that Cena is truly over with the entire crowd and everyone wants to see him win again and again over better talent.......


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

Just for reference on Punk's tights for everyone:


----------



## Xist2inspire (May 29, 2010)

Yikes....that wasn't a good Raw. Riley/Miz and the Macho Man tribute were really the only things I found to be good tonight.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

The Monster's Boss said:


> I still wanna know what the hell is the deal with Kharma.


Yeah, I want to know as well. This one of the many things was not only strange to me but pissed me off as well.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

Omega_VIK said:


> I have to say this was very Russo bad booking tonight.


Say what you want about Russo, but I'd rather take his over-the-top nonsensical storylines (to an extant) over the bland by-the-books crap RAW has given us for the past few months. Tonight was finally entertaining... in some ways unintentionally, but nevertheless...


----------



## LariatSavage (Aug 10, 2010)

The show started and ended in fun ways... Monday Night Raw 5/23 Review!


----------



## Coldplay619 (Apr 4, 2011)

horrid episode


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

like at the start of the show cena could barley walk, but after the match he could do a big jump to celebrate a win. 

AWESOME


----------



## HullKogan (Feb 22, 2010)

7/10


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

Rmx820 said:


> WHAT DID PUNK DO TO DESERVE THIS WTF


Not signing a new contract I suppose.


----------



## Negative Force (Mar 21, 2011)

Hey guys, haven't watched Raw yet, was there a Randy Savage tribute on the show or no?


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Oye Chico said:


> Hey guys, haven't watched Raw yet, was there a Randy Savage tribute on the show or no?


yes


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

dan_marino said:


> Say what you want about Russo, but I'd rather take his over-the-top nonsensical storylines (to an extant) over the bland by-the-books crap RAW has given us for the past few months. Tonight was finally entertaining... in some ways unintentionally, but nevertheless...


Entertaining? Yeah, if you want more of that than watch TNA then. Really nonsensical stuff there.


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

Kisses Cleavage said:


> like at the start of the show cena could barley walk, but after the match he could do a big jump to celebrate a win.
> 
> AWESOME


Pssst, c'mere I gotta tell you a secret.... It's not real!!!


----------



## TNAwesomeness (Jun 25, 2010)

Oye Chico said:


> Hey guys, haven't watched Raw yet, was there a Randy Savage tribute on the show or no?


Yeah there was, it was pretty good.


----------



## Hydronators (Apr 13, 2011)

Why did Punk lose? Simple

With Bret refereeing there was no way for a heel win

R-Truth has just come off a massive win at OTL to Super Rey and is very over

Punk is buried

You guys do the math


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

Quite a few wtf moments but not a bad raw 

7/10


----------



## Mr. Every Night (Jan 3, 2010)

The show rocked. The ending with Cena leaping like a cheerleader was silly and again both superheros Rey and Cena win, but overall the show was great!!!!


----------



## Negative Force (Mar 21, 2011)

AWESOME! Can't wait to watch it then

thanks guys!


----------



## Mr. Every Night (Jan 3, 2010)

Yeah i'm kind of wondering if all this jobbing by Punk means he's leaving? Hope not.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

Omega_VIK said:


> Entertaining? Yeah, if you want more of that than watch TNA then. Really nonsensical stuff there.


I'd say overall, yeah it was a pretty entertaining show. At the very least it kept my interest, which is more than what I can say for the past few episodes of RAW.

Although it was missing a Zack Ryder cameo.


----------



## OML (Feb 14, 2009)

very good show with some good storylines being built and some put to rest... the ending was just bland but a very good show..

For those confused about Kharma and wanting to see what will happen... STFU and watch. U complain wwe is too predictable and now you complain when they do something different shut the fuck up


----------



## Mike` (Mar 26, 2011)

I liked the show but the ending was just weird. I understand having the faces win, but needing outside help to win? Makes no sense for a face to win that way.


----------



## wwefrank (Apr 23, 2011)

yeap every night it was a great show


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

JuviJuiceIsLoose said:


> Pssst, c'mere I gotta tell you a secret.... It's not real!!!


That is not a good excuse for bad selling and booking you dolt. Get your head out of McMahon's ass for once and admit his shit stinks.


----------



## Inertia (Jun 13, 2007)

Good show. Dolph is back, McIntyre has pyro, SSSSSHHHHHHOWWWWWWWWW is dead, Ricardo is on the run, better than i thought it'd be.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

LOL, you guys are comical. You are really going to attack the "stupid" kids for enjoying shit that Austin, Rock, Hogan, Bret, Taker, and all your favorites did back then?

Kick rocks.


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

I thought the show was quite good. The best show in a while.

People bitching over Cena again just need to get over themselves. He wasn't even involved in the pin, yet he's taking the blame for the match ending the way it did!

Thought the Macho Man tribute was amazing. C.M. Punk's tribute was even more amazing and classy.

It was a fun show.


----------



## Cerebral~Assassin (Aug 8, 2007)

Inertia said:


> Good show. Dolph is back, McIntyre has pyro, SSSSSHHHHHHOWWWWWWWWW is dead, Ricardo is on the run, better than i thought it'd be.


And A-Ri unleashed one hell of an ass whooping on Miz.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

dan_marino said:


> I'd say overall, yeah it was a pretty entertaining show. At the very least it kept my interest, which is more than what I can say for the past few episodes of RAW.
> 
> Although it was missing a Zack Ryder cameo.


To each their own I guess.


----------



## Donny Bono (Mar 26, 2011)

Why couldn't they have let Punk win with a flying elbow as a tribute to Macho Man?


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

Kabraxal said:


> That is not a good excuse for bad selling and booking you dolt. Get your head out of McMahon's ass for once and admit his shit stinks.


9 times out of 10, he shit does stink, but tonight was a good show for once. Just because the top faces came out on top and C.M. Punk lost that doesn't mean that I have to cry in my beer, bitch, moan, and complain!

You need a pacifier to shut up all that whining!


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

I gotta say, I'm a little upset about the Kharma deal. Any heat or momentum she had going for her now.................WOOOOOOOOSH.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

Omega_VIK said:


> To each their own I guess.


Don't get me wrong, I'm not a TNA fanboy; I hardly watch anymore and when I do, it's hardly any more than a trainwreck. They have their own set of problems.


----------



## jonoaries (Mar 7, 2011)

Nobody caught Cena no-selling again? They clearly showed it in slow motion. How do you go from limping for 2 hrs to LEAPING for joy from a tag match win?! Smh


----------



## Donny Bono (Mar 26, 2011)

Hydronators said:


> Sooooooo WWE has "Recognised that Ryder is doing a great thing for WWE with the Z! True Long Island Story and will be on the screen more"
> 
> Not a sniff of him tonight... fpalm


Not everyone can be on RAW every week.


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

Donny Bono said:


> Why couldn't they have let Punk win with a flying elbow as a tribute to Macho Man?


Because he's a heel. That would totally break his character. Punk's tights and his boots tonight was the perfect tribute to the Macho Man. For as much as people bitch about Rey Mysterio doing Eddie Guerrero's moves after he died.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

JuviJuiceIsLoose said:


> 9 times out of 10, he shit does stink, but tonight was a good show for once. Just because the top faces came out on top and C.M. Punk lost that doesn't mean that I have to cry in my beer, bitch, moan, and complain!
> 
> You need a pacifier to shut up all that whining!


Miz was buried.

Kharma cries.

Bret Hart goes insane as a ref and it is applauded by everyone but Cole.

Swagger and Bourne in a nothing match.

McIntyre jobs out again.

Cena no sells.

No main event fued is really built. Hints of Truth/Cena but nothing concrete. There is a PPV in less than a month...

CLusterfuck match with a title change that should have happened last night instead.

Show...

Really, the show was all over the place. Maybe I'm asking too much nowadays when I want an actual coherent product with meaningful feuds, titles that mean something, and talent not getting misused every week... I mean, I shouldn't expect the WWE to try and put out an actual great product now should I?


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

dan_marino said:


> Don't get me wrong, I'm not a TNA fanboy; I hardly watch anymore and when I do, it's hardly any more than a trainwreck. They have their own set of problems.


I mean, I figured you weren't a TNA fanboy, and yeah, they do have major problems in and out of the ring.

After I thought about it, I could see why you enjoyed the show but I just didn't, the goofy stuff of tonight was too much for me.


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

Kabraxal said:


> Miz was buried.
> 
> Kharma cries.
> 
> ...


1st things 1st.

-Miz wasn't "buried". He'll get Alex Riley back. Damn, people here throw around the word "buried *WAY* too fucking much!!!

-Kharma cried. It's called "character development". Why don't you actually pay attention and see what happens next.

-The Bret Hart thing was just a way for him to get back at C.M. Punk for taunting him the entire match.

-Drew McIntyre sucks. Boo-fucking-hoo!

-Cena not selling. If you're talking about the little jump at the end of Raw, it's not that fucking serious.

-Swagger and Bourne have the potential to be an OK angle. Probably not, because the WWE hasn't been developing the Midcard well, but it's a star.

-No Main Event feud was built? Did you not watch the beginning of Raw? Nothing's concrete, but you don't have to be a Rocket Scientist to see what's gonna happen.

-Title changes a day after PPV matches happen quite a bit in the WWE. Happened a lot during the Attitude Era. A lot more than it does now.

Maybe you're not a wrestling fan anymore. Maybe you need to start watching curling!


----------



## Dylanlip (Sep 25, 2009)

JuviJuiceIsLoose said:


> -*Kharma cried.* It's called "*character development*".


fpalm


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

Dylanlip said:


> fpalm


it dose sell the fact she's unstable


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

Marked out for Riley's turn, Macho's video, and Punk's tribute so I'm content with tonight


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

Thank god Riley is getting a push


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

ob2 said:


> Thank god Riley is getting a push


yes his Botches will be a delight to behold


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

Kharma was built and portrayed as a no nonsense woman who was going to make her mark known in the diva division. 

So crying in tears in the middle of the ring sure does look to be a grand statement?


----------



## Shazayum (Jan 4, 2010)

RRS said:


> Kharma was built and portrayed as a no nonsense woman who was going to make her mark known in the diva division.
> 
> So crying in tears in the middle of the ring sure does look to be a grand statement?


heres some advice, watch the show as a fan, not as a super critic.


----------



## Dylanlip (Sep 25, 2009)

SummerLove said:


> heres some advice, watch the show as a fan, not as a super critic.


----------



## GOON (Jan 23, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CDvXVP2iSNs

^To anyone who missed the Savage Tribute.


----------



## Son Of Muta (May 24, 2011)

I was kinda expecting more from the tribute video, well at least Punk did a great tribute but wearing the Savage colors (Y)


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Son Of Muta said:


> I was kinda expecting more from the tribute video, well at least Punk did a great tribute but wearing the Savage colors (Y)


What else were you expecting? I don't know how anyone could complain about that video.


----------



## KiNgoFKiNgS23 (Feb 13, 2008)

very good show. riley/miz stuff was spectacular, and drew mac being on a raw + pyro was awesome.


----------



## Son Of Muta (May 24, 2011)

Amber B said:


> What else were you expecting? I don't know how anyone could complain about that video.


I should say I was expecting more than this. Sorry it just that throughout the night i was watching how rock was having a 500mil movie and Randy Ortons movie and Randy Savage gets a short vid and i was just expecting more, again i saw Punk in Savages colors and that was great.


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

Riley will not and should not get a push. In fact since he is technically on Smackdown he may not even be around long enough to face Miz. Riley should be fired because he is more useless than Miz.It was great to see Mr. Average made to look average two nights in a row.


----------



## endofdays89 (Oct 9, 2010)

you know when the show feels like it's 4 hours long it's a bad one. WWE is just unbelievably bad right now. It's painful to watch any of this.


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

That was awful...*sigh*


----------



## wwefrank (Apr 23, 2011)

some of you just whine and complain so much its beyond a joke it was a very good show if you hate wwe so much dont watch there not going to miss you after there making billions of dollars or better yet go watch tna lol


----------



## KiNgoFKiNgS23 (Feb 13, 2008)

forgot to say this before but the bonesaw sign was tremendous


----------



## EraOfAwesome (Nov 25, 2010)

wwefrank said:


> some of you just whine and complain so much its beyond a joke it was a very good show if you hate wwe so much dont watch there not going to miss you after there making billions of dollars or better yet go watch tna lol



WWE is actually doing pretty bad as of late.
Once they have to renegotiate their Stars contracts and some advertisement deals they could be even worse.


----------



## Khalid Hassan (Jan 3, 2006)

"Use-ta is a Roosta from Brewsta! You dunno nuthin bout cool! You dunno nothing bout ME!" hahahahaha wow, I'd kill to see him and Steiner have a war of words on the mic hahahahahaha. Would be the most incoherent segment in wrestling history hahahaha.


----------



## Nexus One (Jul 4, 2010)

It wasn't a good show and here's why:

Kharma was derailed for reasons that I GUARANTEE won't make sense
John Cena FUCKING SUCKS..everything about him. His lame humor, his outfit, his wrestling. Dude is garbage.
Kane holding Big Show's hand like a wimpering little girl..LOL. Get the fuck outta here. From monster to laughable.

A few good things
Del Rio got his way
R Truth is on fire on the mic
Riley turned face got over BIG


----------



## Shazam! (Apr 14, 2011)

Great "Macho Man" Randy Savage tribute the WWE production crew did a fantastic job with that video definitely the highlight of the show.


----------



## Kalashnikov (Dec 30, 2010)

I enjoyed this show a lot. Riley was made to look like a million bucks, the matches were good, programs seems to be in motion for everyone, what more can you ask? Booking is not at its highest, but who gives a shit? Be a fan and don't pretend like you know how backstage / writing works.


----------



## Duke Silver (Jan 24, 2005)

Highlight of the year: Punk's attire tonight. F'n awesome.


----------



## iverson19 (Feb 18, 2005)

didn't take long for Vince to destroy Kong did it? I...have no idea what the fuck they're doing with Kong, and don't give them enough benefit of the doubt to suspect it's anything good. This segment should've happened after months of Kharma mauling through the Divas, not after 4 fucking weeks.


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

David Otunga is a tag team champion again? What the hell?


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

endofdays89 said:


> you know when the show feels like it's 4 hours long it's a bad one. WWE is just unbelievably bad right now. It's painful to watch any of this.


This.

Well said.


----------



## The Haiti Kid (Mar 10, 2006)

I thought Raw was pretty damn good with lots of new storylines starting up with Cena-R -Truth and Miz-Riley.

Miz-Riley especially was awesome, I just hope they continue building up Alex Riley.

The Kharma thing is intriguing as well.

The main event was a good match and it's always nice to see Bret Hitman Hart.

Nice video tribute to Randy Savage.

Yep, good show overall.


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

Dolph Ziggler is facing Kofi Kingston again? Personally I prefer Swagger or Drew with the US Championship


----------



## Humph (May 15, 2011)

Pretty good show, best one in a while, big show reminded me of peter griffin when holding his knee though, the segment went on for too long.


----------



## Moonlight_drive (Oct 8, 2008)

Ziggler is back as a blonde, that''s good. Now PUSH him to the moon. 
McIntyre looked very strong, even losing the match. Kingston needed the win, that''s for sure. 
Nexus tag champs, not a fan of this, but ShowKane was boring, and Nexus needs it more. 
A-Ri beats the shit out of The Miz. Push the guy, because he''s golden on the mic, and has a great look. 
ADR not in the title scene, but a feud with Big Show / Kane. 
Punk looses again, that's not good. 
Divas... wel Kharma came and cried. Okey, I don''t care. 

The MachoMan tribute was good. I wassnt a big fan of him, but that was because I did not like his gimmick/promo style. But he was one of the better ones in the ring, in this time. He will go in the HOF.


----------



## daryl74 (Nov 3, 2010)

pretty good raw this week..maybe i jinx it by staying up, as the raws i watch "live" are always rubbish.


----------



## starship.paint (Sep 27, 2010)

I'd like to commend Truth, Bret Hart, Cena, Miz and Riley for 2 excellent segments tonight..


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

Main wtf of last nights raw for me was how Kharma broke down in the middle of the ring. We will see how the story pans out, but still.


----------



## Kalashnikov (Dec 30, 2010)

leon79 said:


> Main wtf of last nights raw for me was how Kharma broke down in the middle of the ring. We will see how the story pans out, but still.


It was lolworthy at the least... I hope it turns out to be some ruse and she keeps on destroyin'.


----------



## BBoiz94 (Feb 20, 2011)

World Wide said:


> Highlight of the year: Punk's attire tonight. F'n awesome.


This. I even tweet a mention @CMPunk *Respects*.


----------



## Xander45 (Aug 6, 2010)

No random Zack Ryder backstage makes me a sad panda.


----------



## Humph (May 15, 2011)

btw does anyone know if Drew running into Kofi mid air was a botch or supposed to happen?


----------



## Tokyo4Life (Sep 29, 2008)

Nope, but that was the best match on raw just didnt like how it ended


----------



## Joeyontherun22 (Jan 5, 2010)

i found it so stupid that bret hart decided to help a team that didn't need his help. it was a good main event until that ending.


----------



## Optikk is All Elite (Sep 5, 2007)

What a...weird RAW. I don't know if it was terrible or excellent.


We got:
Kharma Crying - wat
Big Show getting run over by a car that didn't even move from its place before.
Bret Hart getting involved - WHY
Alex Riley beating up The Miz - WHERE DID THIS COME FROM? I coulda sworn these guys were best friends, and I coulda sworn Alex Riley loved working for the Miz.
A weird match between Kofi and Mcintyre. It just felt...off.


----------



## TheWFEffect (Jan 4, 2010)

optikk sucks said:


> What a...weird RAW. I don't know if it was terrible or excellent.
> 
> 
> We got:
> ...


Maybe it felt off because it was a start of new feuds and character development somthing WWE hasn't done in months :hmm:


----------



## Optikk is All Elite (Sep 5, 2007)

TheWFEffect said:


> Maybe it felt off because it was a start of new feuds and character development somthing WWE hasn't done in months :hmm:


You just blew my mind. You're completely right. I was too used to seeing them give out rematches every week.

But at the same time, it felt really awkward.


----------



## TheWFEffect (Jan 4, 2010)

optikk sucks said:


> You just blew my mind. You're completely right. I was too used to seeing them give out rematches every week.
> 
> But at the same time, *it felt really awkward.*


Agreed.


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

endofdays89 said:


> you know when the show feels like it's 4 hours long it's a bad one. WWE is just unbelievably bad right now. It's painful to watch any of this.


Then why the fuk *are* you watching this?





optikk sucks said:


> Bret Hart getting involved - WHY


I think you should find a downloadable stream of the PPV 'cause it's apparent you didn't see any of it. If you did, you would've seen Bret returning. And the things that the King said last night on RAW just prior to introducing Bret would make more sense.



> Alex Riley beating up The Miz - WHERE DID THIS COME FROM? I coulda sworn these guys were best friends, and I coulda sworn Alex Riley loved working for the Miz.


HUH? 

This has been building up for awhile now with Miz continously blaming Alex for his losses to Cena. Weren't you paying attention at all?

How this is a complete surprise to you or anyone is just plain silly. 




> A weird match between Kofi and Mcintyre. It just felt...off.


Not a Weird match so much as a RANDOM match. Don't know if that Kofi injured himself legit with that botched leap-frog but if he did, kudos to him for finishing the match and at the same time, busting out a new finisher apparently.


----------



## Optikk is All Elite (Sep 5, 2007)

glenwo2 said:


> > I think you should find a downloadable stream of the PPV 'cause it's apparent you didn't see any of it. If you did, you would've seen Bret returning. And the things that the King said last night on RAW just prior to introducing Bret would make more sense.
> 
> 
> lol no. I was OBVIOUSLY talking about the main event. Why was Bret Hart there? Don't treat me like an idiot. I know about King and Bret Hart. I know about Over the Limit.
> ...


----------



## GOON (Jan 23, 2010)

^The breakup was building for at least a month and the only reason Riley didn't attack Miz was because he didn't want to lose his job. Miz was treating him like shit for at least a month and when he was fired he had no reason to stay loyal to Miz anymore.


----------



## Optikk is All Elite (Sep 5, 2007)

^no because Alex Riley is officially part of the Smackdown roster.

Hell, if you say that, why the hell was Alex Riley still hanging out with The Miz since the draft?

LOOPHOLE


----------



## Andy362 (Feb 20, 2006)

It was a decent show. It was great to see Bret again, R-Truth's new character is becoming more fun by the week as he explains his reasons, Riley beating down Miz was a really effective segment and I loved how the crowd got behind him and we got a couple of decent matches with Kofi/McIntyre and the main event.

Kharma crying was very strange and the Big Show car angle stuff was pretty bad but the rest was fine.


----------



## Electro Chef (Feb 27, 2011)

What the fuck did I just watch?! It was one of the weirdest RAWs in a long time. 

Kharma crying?
Big Show in car accident angle days after Macho passes away after a car accident?
The FACE ref in the M.E randomly attacking one of the competitors?
The New Superfriends Cena & Rey?

But then we have such awesomeness as:

Punks tribute.
Otunga Champ.
Platinum blonde Ziggles.
TRUTH
A-Ri face turn.


----------



## sharkboy22 (Feb 13, 2010)

I really, really, really enjoyed this RAW.

6.5/10

The best RAW of the year IMO. Some really good matches and development of characters. Was nice to see Evan Bourne trying to get over for the millionth time in his career. The Big Show segment kind of dragged on but it was something different. Cheesy, but it's been a long time since I've seen something like that in WWE. They finally added another setting besides the ring. The Kharma segment was...weird. 

Thank God Cole/Lawler is over.

This was a really good RAW all in all but the second hour had a dip. Either that or I was really tired (which I was)

Also Alex Riley was BEAST!

With that being said I'm dreading RAW next week.


----------



## The Haiti Kid (Mar 10, 2006)

sharkboy22 said:


> With that being said I'm dreading RAW next week.


Why ??


----------



## Optikk is All Elite (Sep 5, 2007)

^They will change all of their plans.


----------



## The Haiti Kid (Mar 10, 2006)

optikk sucks said:


> ^They will change all of their plans.


Sharkboy, you have changed :shocked:


----------



## That Guy (Jun 30, 2009)

I actually think that this was one of the more watchable Raw's in recent memory at least the past couple of months. Sure it had it's down moments and it's up moments but you have to remember some of the best and most loved times in the WWE even the Attitude Era had moments which were unbearable to watch, this week overall was an enjoyable Raw. Had some good matches, some good segments like Miz / Riley and I am not comparing at any level the Attitude Era and this specific Raw but just saying this one was probably the best of the year so far in my opinion.


----------



## samizayn (Apr 25, 2011)

Glad Cena actually got cheered this time


----------



## eljoker (May 30, 2011)

dp sorry...


----------

